# A year to get fit and less fat



## Khamelion (Oct 7, 2015)

After West Hill on Monday a few of us were sitting in the Hotel chewing the fat and myself and Pokerjoke both agreed it was time to get fit and less fat, well less fat in my case.

So with round about a year to go until the 2016 H4H day, who is up for 12 months of getting fit and less fat? 

Recently I got weighed on an inbody machine, the gizmo that sends a small electric charge through you system to determine body fat, muscle mass etc, my stats were


Weight = 97kg
Muscle Mass 37.7kg
Body Fat Mass = 31.1kg


That works as my body being 32.1% fat, not ideal, but the good news was it was spread around my body rather than concentrated in one place or around the vital organs.

Ideally I'd like to lose around 7% to 12% body fat.

So who is up for a challenge, regardless of whether you'll be playing at H4H next, 12 months (ish) 51 weeks to get fitter and less fat. Lets arrive at next years venue looking fitter and healthier than ever.


----------



## Three (Oct 7, 2015)

Good idea, my weight is up and down like a yoyo. 
Max is 95kg, best and fighting fit at 85.

Just weighed myself, 93.1.  For me that's fat and not a good look. 

Happy to go along with this with updates etc.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 7, 2015)

Happy to join in on this. Needed to do something badly and so now do 2 hour sessions of PT circuits a week and a session of boxing. 

The first circuit training session nearly saw me off but it is getting easier and I am already feeling better for it. Actually got to the stage where I am now looking to join a gym to do some work between the group sessions. The challenge of pushing a bit harder each time is actually quite addictive. 

Never thought I would find myself saying that.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 7, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			After West Hill on Monday a few of us were sitting in the Hotel chewing the fat and myself and Pokerjoke both agreed it was time to get fit and less fat, well less fat in my case.

So with round about a year to go until the 2016 H4H day, who is up for 12 months of getting fit and less fat? 

Recently I got weighed on an inbody machine, the gizmo that sends a small electric charge through you system to determine body fat, muscle mass etc, my stats were


Weight = 97kg
Muscle Mass 37.7kg
Body Fat Mass = 31.1kg


That works as my body being 32.1% fat, not ideal, but the good news was it was spread around my body rather than concentrated in one place or around the vital organs.

Ideally I'd like to lose around 7% to 12% body fat.

So who is up for a challenge, regardless of whether you'll be playing at H4H next, 12 months (ish) 51 weeks to get fitter and less fat. Lets arrive at next years venue looking fitter and healthier than ever.
		
Click to expand...


Great idea and good luck with your quest.

Here's a top tip for you. If you have sugar in your tea and coffee reduce it and eventually.cut it out completely.

Trust me you will lose half a stone in a year doing that alone, assuming you drink a lot of tea and coffee like me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Three said:



			Good idea, my weight is up and down like a yoyo. 
Max is 95kg, best and fighting fit at 85.

Just weighed myself, 93.1.  For me that's fat and not a good look. 

Happy to go along with this with updates etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yoyos are very fattening, believe me:smirk:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 7, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			After West Hill on Monday a few of us were sitting in the Hotel chewing the fat and myself and Pokerjoke both agreed it was time to get fit and less fat, well less fat in my case.

So with round about a year to go until the 2016 H4H day, who is up for 12 months of getting fit and less fat? 

Recently I got weighed on an inbody machine, the gizmo that sends a small electric charge through you system to determine body fat, muscle mass etc, my stats were


Weight = 97kg 
Muscle Mass 37.7kg 
Body Fat Mass = 31.1kg 

That works as my body being 32.1% fat, not ideal, but the good news was it was spread around my body rather than concentrated in one place or around the vital organs.

Ideally I'd like to lose around 7% to 12% body fat.

So who is up for a challenge, regardless of whether you'll be playing at H4H next, 12 months (ish) 51 weeks to get fitter and less fat. Lets arrive at next years venue looking fitter and healthier than ever.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great idea Dave. I'm currently 12st + VAT + income tax at the higher rate, and have just been told to lose 3st. I'll post up my current weight once I've been to a weighbridge, and set the target from there.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

Im in Dave however im not looking to lose weight but more of a complete tone up.

As you probably saw im ripped anyhow so looking to maintain my weight of 14st 2lb.

Will be looking to getting a bit tighter around the belly button.

Good luck to all that go for it and keep us updated as its a lot easier doing thing together.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 7, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Great idea and good luck with your quest.

Here's a top tip for you. If you have sugar in your tea and coffee reduce it and eventually.cut it out completely.

Trust me you will lose half a stone in a year doing that alone, assuming you drink a lot of tea and coffee like me.
		
Click to expand...

That is a top tip, but I already drink green tea, no milk nor sugar, my downfall is just not enough exercise of any kind.


----------



## Three (Oct 7, 2015)

We should have a new thread, "Fat Club" ,  we could have monthly weigh-ins, talk about how we've had to throw all our old clothes away, how many women are throwing themselves at us etc etc... 

(joking aside, throwing away clothes that were too big was THE BEST part when I lost a stone and a half a couple of years ago.)


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 7, 2015)

On Sunday when I weighed myself I was 17S2lb's. 7S of body fat, so an approx. 

BMI of 40%, I've been going to the gym for the last 6 weeks. 

Lost a stone so far and a third of the way to my next target of 15S.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 7, 2015)

I've mentioned before that I went from 21st 13lb to 14st 6lb at my lowest, stuck a stone back on but I'm sure I can get that off again. 

I've run 4 half marathons now and the feeling of buying clothes because I like them rather than because they come in xxxl is fantastic. 

2 litres of water a day and plenty of fruit and veg. That's what I did.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			On Sunday when I weighed myself I was 17S2lb's. 7S of body fat, so an approx. 

BMI of 40%, I've been going to the gym for the last 6 weeks. 

Lost a stone so far and a third of the way to my next target of 15S.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck mate stick at it


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2015)

August 2014 and I weighed in at 19 stone 2lbs....
Weigh-in today came in at 15 stone 2lbs.
Was in 42" waist troos - well on the way to needing 36's
Was in XXL shirts( sometimes XXXL) - now fitting L
Lost half a shoe size too.

Mainly cutting back on portion sizes, grazing and beer.
No real diet as such, just being sensible.
Another stone to go.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 7, 2015)

Some big units on here  

Always worth keeping an eye on the scales as they are a true reflection. 

I am not overweight...by much but could benefit from losing about a stone and a half to get to my optimum weight and as a type 1 diabetic this is very important to my long term health. This may be the renewed focus I need to ditch the final 2 dozen pounds. 

Good idea. :thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 7, 2015)

thinking i might have to join the fight the flab year,could do with losing a good few pounds ,my weight gain came from quitting the cancer sticks and a serious leg injury which stopped me coaching football as i cant run without pain now. 
the no sugar advice is good but will be hard to stay with .
im currently weighing in at around 19st so losing four of them is the target ,anything more than that would be too much i think as i have a natural large size anyway.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

Imurg said:



			August 2014 and I weighed in at 19 stone 2lbs....
Weigh-in today came in at 15 stone 2lbs.
Was in 42" waist troos - well on the way to needing 36's
Was in XXL shirts( sometimes XXXL) - now fitting L
Lost half a shoe size too.

Mainly cutting back on portion sizes, grazing and beer.
No real diet as such, just being sensible.
Another stone to go.
		
Click to expand...

Every time I see you and your brother you both look trimmed down.

That's a good weight loss and I bet you feel better for it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

Wheres LP hes a right fat git.


----------



## gregers (Oct 7, 2015)

you wanna cut out the poaching m8,:lol:.really wouldnt of said you were that much bill.

20 stone maybe but not 19.:smirk::ears:
your also notice yours will go up bill as your crook with your knee so be aware of that m8.

think it also depends on your height.some peeps can wear it better then others,im just over 6' and weigh in about 15 1/2 - 16 stone.tends to go up in the winter as the nesting thing comes in and not much golf is happening.

i could do with losing about a stone,but like my goodies too much,like sugar and fry ups.
i average over 10000 steps a day,going by the app thingy on my phone done 13177 today,probably hence why my knees are shagged.

look at some of the rugby players,some are over 20 odd stone,are they overweight?or just built like brick outhouses?

good luck to those who want to lose the excess,and congrats to those of you who are now reaping your hard work.may it all continue for you all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Wheres LP hes a right fat git.
		
Click to expand...

12 st 6 when weighed this morning and happy with that 

I spent years as a ten stone rake in the RAF im now happy with the extra poundage


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			12 st 6 when weighed this morning and happy with that 

I spent years as a ten stone rake in the RAF im now happy with the extra poundage
		
Click to expand...

New scales needed.

Just a full tone up for you then,come on mate join in.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 7, 2015)

I decided iI need to be a bit fitter for the trump/carnastie trip next year so started running a couple of months ago. Managed my first half marathon last weekend, not an organised one but just running round a lane I live on a few times on my own. No idea about my weight, just doing it to feel better really.


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2015)

Count me in.....I'm fed up of my fat belly!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm in, not about weight for me, but fitness and toning. I prob have up to a stone to shift, but would be happy at the same weight if that extra pounds converted to muscle. 11st 9 at last weigh in. Q


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 8, 2015)

I frequently take my baby on long walk, which usually ends up at the kebab van...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 8, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Great idea and good luck with your quest.

Here's a top tip for you. If you have sugar in your tea and coffee reduce it and eventually.cut it out completely.

Trust me you will lose half a stone in a year doing that alone, assuming you drink a lot of tea and coffee like me.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with that.
I did this about 6 months ago after reading Eddy Izzard's comments.
I found it surprisingly easy but I only took a half teaspoon of sugar in hot drinks.
Went from 78k to 73k in 3 months. First time I was below 75k for 25 years.
I also try not to eat anything after 7pm.

Most sugar sold nowadays is from beet, if you have to take it make sure it is cane.
Beet generally has a lot of chemical stuff sprayed on it, cane does not.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 8, 2015)

I'd be up for this.  

To make it more competitive, you could have all entrants commit to a, say, Â£10 entry fee.

Winner is the person who loses the biggest percentage of weight, or biggest percentage of BMI.  Winner then receives half the pot, with the remainder going to H4H?


----------



## Sweep (Oct 8, 2015)

Can we start from September 30?
After looking a dog in everything I put on that morning, I decided it was time to do something about it. I weighed in at 14 stone (94.23kgs). In one week I lost half a stone. 800 calories a day intake and a 5 mile run every night combined with resistance band training.
I do realise it's too extreme and I can't keep this up and I am a bit knackered to be honest 
I lost 3 stone in 4 months  four years ago and it was good for me. Sure I put some of it back on but when I started this diet I was still a stone lighter than I was 4 years ago. I am 6'2" by the way, so not obese


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 8, 2015)

Brilliant idea Virtuocity! 

I'm happy to help out with anyone who needs it, diet plan, exercise plan etc. 

What you eat and when you eat is super important. The after 6pm no eating is a massive factor, although hard to do this is one of your biggies. If you do have to, make sure it's healthy snacks and not a big meal.

Reducing your intake of sugar (you have to look into everything you eat, as it's everywhere!) 
switch to plain porridge with fruits and seed on top (you'll learn to love it soon enough)Swapping a bowl of sugary breakfast cereal for plain cereal cuts out 70g of sugar (up to 22 sugar cubes) from your diet over a week.
Never skip breakfast, include protein and healthy fats in as many of your meals as possible.
Cook more food from scratch, ready made sauces and such are full of salt and sugar.  
Learn to know your labels, its tedious at the beginning but so important


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm 5' 10" and 82kg. I feel a wee bit chunky and I'm a 34" waist. I used to be a 28" waist. I ran 10k a week and cycled 16miles on a sunday morning, used to play basketball for Glasgow and ate what my body told me to eat. If I had a thought in my head about what I wanted I went for it. 

Now after not really exercising for 2 years I'm just going back to the creating a calorie defecate everyday, with a sharp hillwalk every week to clear out the cardio cobwebs. I'm a firm believer in taking the same amount of time to lose weight as it was to put in on. For me that's two years. 

So many mental folk do crash diets and all that rubbish. Just eat less.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 8, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			So many mental folk do crash diets and all that rubbish. Just eat less.
		
Click to expand...

No even necessarily less, Just better foods!


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 8, 2015)

Rooter said:



			No even necessarily less, Just better foods!
		
Click to expand...

Aye but if someone eats 3000 calories worth of salad in a day they are still going to get fat.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 8, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Aye but if someone eats 3000 calories worth of salad in a day they are still going to get fat.
		
Click to expand...

But that would be eating more based on the assumption they were eating 3000 calories of burgers and sausage rolls etc over 3 meals per day.. Point i was making is, you dont need to eat less food, just better foods. Yes portion control is important, but cutting meals is not good (not that you mentioned that!)


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 8, 2015)

Rooter said:



			But that would be eating more based on the assumption they were eating 3000 calories of burgers and sausage rolls etc over 3 meals per day.. Point i was making is, you dont need to eat less food, just better foods. Yes portion control is important, but cutting meals is not good (not that you mentioned that!)
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. A lot can be said for using smaller plates, and measuring out your portions. I do it every night. Making pastas I use a mug of dry pasta for both of us. Pour the pasta into the mug then fire it in the pot. I think a lot of folk make the mistake of eating to their full on every meal, then have to throw away stuff at the end. My neighbours food waste bin is a joke. We hardly have ours out.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 8, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Indeed. A lot can be said for using smaller plates, and measuring out your portions. I do it every night. Making pastas I use a mug of dry pasta for both of us. Pour the pasta into the mug then fire it in the pot. I think a lot of folk make the mistake of eating to their full on every meal, then have to throw away stuff at the end. My neighbours food waste bin is a joke. We hardly have ours out.
		
Click to expand...

Good tip i was told once, stop eating when you stop feeling hungry. If i had the time to prep, i would eat 5 small meals per day.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Aye but if someone eats 3000 calories worth of salad in a day they are still going to get fat.
		
Click to expand...

Not if they are burning more than 3000 calories.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 8, 2015)

Good to hear im not the only one ha , have to do something this year just fed up being over weight & low energy .. just need to get rear end in gear & get started


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 8, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Good tip i was told once, stop eating when you stop feeling hungry. If i had the time to prep, i would eat 5 small meals per day.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Goes back to life in the UK being so damn fast that we have no time for stuff like that. Go on holiday and life just feels so much better, relaxed and slower. The UK, everything 24hr is killing us. 

Must have big breakfast before work, must have lunch at 12-1, must have tea break at 3pm, scoff a penguin with my latte, then must get dinner when you get in from work, then try and get all the stuff done at night, like go to ASDA for the shopping etc etc. It's just far too hectic a lifestyle in the UK for anyone to really manage their diet effectively. Everythings a "I'll just do this now, it won't matter" and before you know it, you've eaten a Twix everyday at 3pm for the last 6 years.


----------



## Slicer30 (Oct 8, 2015)

Maybe that time of year?  started running 3 weeks ago and playing badminton on thursday nights.  Legs are feeling it so far, but aim is getting back to my GAA weight which was about 86 kilos.  Currently at 93 kilos, so shaved off 2 kilos already since I started.

good little starter site below - for anyone who wants some perspective on where they are - I was "overweight" when I checked it with a BMI 25.2.  My target weight will get me to a healthy BMI of 23.3

http://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/Healthyweightcalculator.aspx


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2015)

TopOfTheFlop said:



Brilliant idea Virtuocity! 

I'm happy to help out with anyone who needs it, diet plan, exercise plan etc. 

What you eat and when you eat is super important. The after 6pm no eating is a massive factor, although hard to do this is one of your biggies. If you do have to, make sure it's healthy snacks and not a big meal.

Reducing your intake of sugar (you have to look into everything you eat, as it's everywhere!) 
switch to plain porridge with fruits and seed on top (you'll learn to love it soon enough)Swapping a bowl of sugary breakfast cereal for plain cereal cuts out 70g of sugar (up to 22 sugar cubes) from your diet over a week.
Never skip breakfast, include protein and healthy fats in as many of your meals as possible.
Cook more food from scratch, ready made sauces and such are full of salt and sugar.  
Learn to know your labels, its tedious at the beginning but so important

Click to expand...

I read the no eating after 6 pm was a load of rubbish. In addition to it being extremely impractical the way most people live their lives nowadays, the body processes calories the same way no matter what time of day it is, and eating a healthy well balanced meal after 6 pm is much better than eating a lot of crap at 4 pm?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 9, 2015)

If you are exercising and putting your body into a state where it needs to repair, then eating late is a must, this gives the body the fuel it needs to repair. On the regular meals side, 5 smaller meals are better than 3 big ones. Eating when hungry is not a good idea, as you tend to binge and eat more than you otherwise would.

You don't necessarily have to cut out all sugar and fat, eating chocolate, sweets , crisps or a nice fry up does you know harm and as long as you know what you've ate and can calculate the aforementioned items into your daily diet then the likelihood of sticking to your diet will increase, more so than removing 'treat' items from your diet altogether.

Changing you diet should be a change in lifestyle, no matter how slight, rather than 8 weeks of avoiding sugary and fatty foods.

*I'm going to work out how this 11/12 month challenge will work and post something up, I'll happily keep track of those who want to partake on a spread sheet.*


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 9, 2015)

After my last heart attack I went on the Weightwatchers diet for about 10 months. There were some foods to avoid, but in the main it was about portion sizes. Serious exercise wasn't on my radar because of health issues, but even without the exercise I lost 2st in 10 months.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2015)

I think all attempts to get fit/lose weight could be summed up in 4 words '_eat less, exercise more_'.  The whole diet industry has build up around trying to get people to do that.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 9, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I read the no eating after 6 pm was a load of rubbish. In addition to it being extremely impractical the way most people live their lives nowadays, the body processes calories the same way no matter what time of day it is, and eating a healthy well balanced meal after 6 pm is much better than eating a lot of crap at 4 pm?
		
Click to expand...

Of course, the number one principle is WHAT you eat, no matter what time of the day. 

If your day is shifted later, e.g you get home from work at 6:30-7 then obviously you can't have your dinner at 6. The idea behind this is to not take high calorie content (a full meal) too late and then to also snack come 9pm-10pm. To then be inactive for the next 10hrs that doesn't help the calorie in/calories burnt process.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 9, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think all attempts to get fit/lose weight could be summed up in 4 words '_eat less, exercise more_'.  The whole diet industry has build up around trying to get people to do that.
		
Click to expand...

Eating less and exercising more is not necessarily the best way to lose fat. Exercising and eating correctly, which may mean you eat more, to promote muscle growth no matter how small helps burn the calories you eat and the fat your body has stored.



TopOfTheFlop said:



			Of course, the number one principle is WHAT you eat, no matter what time of the day. 

If your day is shifted later, e.g you get home from work at 6:30-7 then obviously you can't have your dinner at 6. The idea behind this is to not take high calorie content (a full meal) too late and then to also snack come 9pm-10pm. To then be inactive for the next 10hrs that doesn't help the calorie in/calories burnt process.
		
Click to expand...

That would be true if you have a sedentary lifestyle, sitting in an office, with your only exercise walking to and from the car, then eating late and then snacking will pile on the pounds, but if you are exercising then eating before bed time makes no difference what so ever.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 10, 2015)

Okay I've created some graphs, not rocket science, but they are ready, next decision is how to measure success and for that measurement to be fair across everyone, as some will be looking to lose weight, some will be looking to lose fat and some will be looking for a general tone up. The latter being those that feel they only have a few pounds to shift.

I was thinking maybe using 'Average Body Weight' and then subtracting that from 'Actual body weight' and then using the difference as the measurement from which a percentage loss could be calculated.

i.e. My actual weight is 214lbs, my Average Body weight would be 180lbs, the difference being 34lbs and to work out the % of weight lost would be calculated against the 34lbs, so if I lost 4.5lbs in the first month it would be 4.5lbs/34lbs*100=13% (Rounded down)

Alternatively, if you can get access to a inbody or similar machine results could be measured against bodyfat %

Or if anyone has another thought then please suggest an alternative.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'd be up for this too, weight youyo's all the time. Just struggling at the moment to get the motivation to carry on eating healthier and going to the gym. Need a kick again to crack on and do it. Also need to bin the drinking during the week.


----------



## rickg (Oct 10, 2015)

I've just bought some new weighing scales from Salter.
As well as weighing, they calculate body fat, body water % and BMI. 
Pretty good for Â£20 from Sainsbury's.


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2015)

rickg said:



			I've just bought some new weighing scales from Salter.
		
Click to expand...

 Did you break the old ones ?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2015)

richart said:



			Did you break the old ones ?

Click to expand...

Nah! They came free with a couple of dozen Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## rickg (Oct 10, 2015)

richart said:



			Did you break the old ones ?

Click to expand...

Batteries ran out :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Oct 10, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Nah! They came free with a couple of dozen Krispy Kreme doughnuts
		
Click to expand...

I wish....diet started yesterday


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 14, 2015)

So who is up for this?

I mean agreeing to on the first of each month through to October 2016, getting weighed or measured and posting up the result so it can be tracked.

I would propose that we start from the 1st November for tracking purposes.

If you are up for this then add your name below, I'll get the ball rolling:-

Khamelion


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 14, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			So who is up for this?

I mean agreeing to on the first of each month through to October 2016, getting weighed or measured and posting up the result so it can be tracked.

I would propose that we start from the 1st November for tracking purposes.

If you are up for this then add your name below, I'll get the ball rolling:-

Khamelion
		
Click to expand...

Pauldj42


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2015)

Khamelion
Pauldj42
Hobbit


----------



## Rooter (Oct 14, 2015)

Khamelion
Pauldj42
Hobbit
Rooter

Are you going to add some other metrics? Maybe run or cycle times, distance, reps? what are you measuring? Weight, waist, BMI, body fat?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 14, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Khamelion
Pauldj42
Hobbit
Rooter

Are you going to add some other metrics? Maybe run or cycle times, distance, reps? what are you measuring? Weight, waist, BMI, body fat?
		
Click to expand...

I think it was virtuocity who suggested a Â£10 entry fee with half going to H4H and the other half going to the winner, while it's a good idea to raise funds for H4H, the issue is finding a common metric that everyone can be measured against, as some will be looking to lose fat**, while others are going for general tone up and fitness. Some will have more fat** to lose than others, some will not be looking to lose any fat at all and may be looking to gain lean weight.

The metrics to be used would have to be dependant on how a person is dieting, training and or combination of both. We could have:-


For those wanting to lose fat, rather than using weight as the metric, use a hip/waist/chest/neck measurements.
For those looking to get fit, the time taken to complete the same run/course/exercise.
For those looking to gain strength the increase in weight for a given exercise, i.e Squats, Chest Press, EZ-Bar curls


Then perhaps to determine who achieved the best results over the training period a percentage increase/decrease could be worked out from the starting and ending values. Though how fair that would be in comparing someone who perhaps went from 250lbs to 230lbs to someone who went from completing a 3 mile run from 30mins to 21mins or someone who went from a 60kg squat to a 90kg squat.

That is of course if people want to run as a competition, rather than just a group of people encouraging each other to accomplish their goal. My preference would be to run it as a group of people wanting to encourage and help each other achieve their goals, with each of those wanting to partake stating their goal and starting metric from the beginning.

**Fat being used as a generic term for weight loss.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 14, 2015)

I would like to do this but I don't think my goal would be the same as others.

I am not looking to lose weight but tone up and maybe add a little muscle.

So I would be looking to lose a bit of stubborn stomach fat.

Maybe a before and after photo would be good but we would have to keep the women at bay[or maybe the photos would do that for us].

I will go with whats decided.
Maybe get a template put up Dave and we can all add our vital statistics and fill it in monthly.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2015)

For me, its about weight loss. As much as I'd like to run 5km, or even 1km, that isn't going to happen. With rotator cuff damage, bulging discs in the neck, arthritis in the hips and lumber region, degenerative disc disease and angina...oh, and I broke a nail this morning. I'll just be doing the diet and very gentle exercise thing.

If someone wants a gym/reps/cycled 30km thread, crack on. Would love to but the body will wouldn't survive the shock of walking into a gym let alone putting on lycra!


----------



## drewster (Oct 14, 2015)

I've just done nearly 4 stone on Slimming World since January.....Man of the year don' t you know . Good luck to all as I'd have been all over this like a rash otherwise.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 14, 2015)

Maybe not even have it as a comp, I think pay to enter to have your stats up and all the money for H4H! Use it as a support network, ideas , tips menus etc etc, people have to chose to do this for them selves. Having a pot of money at the end seems irrelevant, this is about making a serious life change with some like minded idiots around you to pick u up when down, praise you when you achieve a goal and of course banter to death anyone that wears Lycra (I just bought some running tights today!) 

I agree about a generic template and you fill in your bits relevant to you. Once we get say twenty people, could categorise people into similar groups, ie diet only, walkers, runners, cyclists, weights etc and buddy up. Happy to help if I can,


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 14, 2015)

Khamelion
Pauldj42
Hobbit
Rooter
Paperboy


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 14, 2015)

Stick me down for this please. Need something to remotivate me


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 14, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			For me, its about putting on lycra!
		
Click to expand...

I was just sick a little in my mouth 

As for the template I'll knock one up later on when I've finished work, I've got one that I can adapt.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 14, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Khamelion
Pauldj42
Hobbit
Rooter
Paperboy
		
Click to expand...

the poacher


----------



## Three (Oct 14, 2015)

So now we have to pay?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 14, 2015)

Three said:



			So now we have to pay?
		
Click to expand...

No, it was an idea put forward, but I think that as long as there are a few of us willing to give it a go and as Rooter wrote above, help each other to achieve our goals, the support, pee taking, advice etc will be enough to get us through.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 14, 2015)

So far we have :-

Khamelion
Pauldj42
Hobbit
Rooter
Paperboy
Bazzatron
The poacher


----------



## Three (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah I'm in. 
Personally I think all we need is a list of names and our individual goals.    We're only competing against ourselves. 

So here's me :
Starting weight 93kg 
Goals : 85kg and to look good wearing two shirts which are currently far too "snug"  around the belly


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 14, 2015)

Okay I've got series of graphs sorted in Excel on my PC I suggest the following metrics, add your data to as many or as few as you want, depending on your goals. If losing some fat is you goal then a starting weight is required, if you're just after a general tone up, then perhaps the 4 body measurements would be the way to go.

If anyone wants another goal tracking than let me know and I'll add it in.

So the metrics I have graphs for are :-

*Weight *- (kg or lbs, your choice, as long as you use the same through out)
*% Body Fat* - (if you have a set of scales that tells you your body fat% or if you can get to a machine that will measure body fat)
*Neck* - (Take measurement in CM)
*Chest* - (Take measurement in CM)
*Waist* - (Take measurement in CM)
*Hip* - (Take measurement in CM)


----------



## adiemel (Oct 14, 2015)

Khamelion
Pauldj42
Hobbit
Rooter
Paperboy
Bazzatron
The poacher
Adiemel


----------



## Sweep (Oct 14, 2015)

adiemel said:



			Khamelion
Pauldj42
Hobbit
Rooter
Paperboy
Bazzatron
The poacher
Adiemel
		
Click to expand...

Sweep (weight)


----------



## Sweep (Oct 14, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think all attempts to get fit/lose weight could be summed up in 4 words '_eat less, exercise more_'.  The whole diet industry has build up around trying to get people to do that.
		
Click to expand...

Is exactly correct. It really all boils down to burning more calories than you eat.
On the eating late thing, I have a theory. A personal trainer once told me that your body continues to burn calories after you finish excercising, in effect it continues to work out. So I decided to run (and walk) on my treadmill just before bedtime in the hope that my body would continue its work out while I slept. Genius! This also has the added benefit of stopping me snacking during the late evening while watching TV and I am not knackered all day as I would be if I ran in the morning. I am not sure how well this works, but I have lost 10lbs in 14 days.
Basically, as said already, I don't think it matters when you eat or when you excercise, as long as you continually burn more calories than you eat.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 15, 2015)

So far the 10 forumers below have all committed to giving the challenge a go, just need your starting weight and/or measurements, got some but not all.

Khamelion
Pauldj42
Hobbit
Rooter
Paperboy
Bazzatron
The poacher
Adiemel
Sweep

The forumers below have at some point replied in this post saying they are up for it, but as yet not made a commitment to taking part

GB72
PokerJoke
FarneyMan
RickG
Virtuocity
Bladeplayer
Slicer30
Marshy77

With the below two, seeming interested but very non-committal, go on you know it'll do you good. 

Imurg
Liverpool Phil

Come on, you know you want to, you be fitter, leaner, healthier, I have no doubt your golf will improve, you may even get rid of some of the aches and pains you have, as you'll be carrying less weight around.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2015)

adiemel said:



			Khamelion
Pauldj42
Hobbit
Rooter
Paperboy
Bazzatron
The poacher
Adiemel
Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2015)

Mate will get my measurements over tonight.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 15, 2015)

Friday mornings are my weigh in day, I'll update you with my stats tomorrow


----------



## Rooter (Oct 15, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Friday mornings are my weigh in day, I'll update you with my stats tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

The sound of a man that says screw it on a friday night! Weigh in is not for 7 days! Love it! We are harsh in our house, Weigh in is a monday morning!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2015)

Dave went down to boots today and went on one of their body mass machines this to me is an accurate measurement that can be taken periodically.

I don't believe they are totally accurate but mine was.

Weight 14st 4
Height 6ft

B.M.I 27.4
B.Fat 25.7
B.Fat.Mass 23.3

Which for a 49 year old was between excellent and good.

Will be looking to get to about 20 but have no idea what that will take to achieve.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 15, 2015)

it is all about diet for me to start with as my knee is totalled at the moment so any exercise is a no no until i am fit enough to walk let alone anything else.
i would like to lose around three stone in total but will settle for two in a year as a reachable target.[ currently around 191/2 stone at the moment so 17 ish would be my goal.]


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 15, 2015)

Rooter said:



			The sound of a man that says screw it on a friday night! Weigh in is not for 7 days! Love it! We are harsh in our house, Weigh in is a monday morning!
		
Click to expand...

Wish I could do that, the thought of no treats on a weekend would kill me though. Not the same having a takeaway on a Monday


----------



## Sweep (Oct 16, 2015)

Not sure when you want to start from, but my weight this morning was 197.75lbs (89.7kgs).


----------



## Three (Oct 16, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			So far the 10 forumers below have all committed to giving the challenge a go, just need your starting weight and/or measurements, got some but not all.

Khamelion
Pauldj42
Hobbit
Rooter
Paperboy
Bazzatron
The poacher
Adiemel
Sweep

The forumers below have at some point replied in this post saying they are up for it, but as yet not made a commitment to taking part

GB72
PokerJoke
FarneyMan
RickG
Virtuocity
Bladeplayer
Slicer30
Marshy77

With the below two, seeming interested but very non-committal, go on you know it'll do you good. 

Imurg
Liverpool Phil

Come on, you know you want to, you be fitter, leaner, healthier, I have no doubt your golf will improve, you may even get rid of some of the aches and pains you have, as you'll be carrying less weight around.
		
Click to expand...

Am I invisible?


----------



## Rooter (Oct 16, 2015)

Three said:



Am I invisible? 


Click to expand...

Who said that?


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 16, 2015)

I shall be weighing in next week.


----------



## Scott W (Oct 16, 2015)

Late to the party...but I just started this not seeing the thread

Few days ago after a birthday weekend in Bruges (beer chips and chocolate) I was the heaviest I've ever been in my life 16st 6.2lbs

I tend to yoyo, for example when I went on hols in the summer (departure date) I was 15st 1.6lbs

So far so good - I am 16st 2lbs this morning and just walked 9 holes!

For me its wine thats the killer....not so much the wine calories but wine = kettle chips or cheese!


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 16, 2015)

Dave, on the 4th October I weighed in at 17St 2 lbs or 240lbs which ever you like.

I'll look at other dimensions some time this weekend.


----------



## rickg (Oct 17, 2015)

Im in.....will get weight details etc over the weekend.
Hasn't helped the diet with last week in Germany and a week coming up in Spain, but will kick start it soon.
Still haven't eaten any chocolate, crisps, biscuits or sweets for over a week which are normally my Achilles heel foods, so happy there.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 17, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Okay I've got series of graphs sorted in Excel on my PC I suggest the following metrics, add your data to as many or as few as you want, depending on your goals. If losing some fat is you goal then a starting weight is required, if you're just after a general tone up, then perhaps the 4 body measurements would be the way to go.

If anyone wants another goal tracking than let me know and I'll add it in.

So the metrics I have graphs for are :-

*Weight *- (kg or lbs, your choice, as long as you use the same through out)
*% Body Fat* - (if you have a set of scales that tells you your body fat% or if you can get to a machine that will measure body fat)
*Neck* - (Take measurement in CM)
*Chest* - (Take measurement in CM)
*Waist* - (Take measurement in CM)
*Hip* - (Take measurement in CM)
		
Click to expand...

Weight 15st 7lb
% Body Fat 35.6%


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 17, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Weight 15st 7lb
% Body Fat 35.6%
		
Click to expand...

Weight         - 15st 7lb
% Body Fat  - 35.6%
Neck            - 42cm
Chest           - 113cm
Waist           - 114cm
Hip              - 105cm


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 17, 2015)

Hobbits's 16st 9lbs


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 18, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			A quick reminder of the metrics to be used, others can be added as need be.

So the metrics I have graphs for are :-

*Weight *- (kg or lbs, your choice, as long as you use the same through out)
*% Body Fat* - (if you have a set of scales that tells you your body fat% or if you can get to a machine that will measure body fat)
*Neck* - (Take measurement in CM)
*Chest* - (Take measurement in CM)
*Waist* - (Take measurement in CM)
*Hip* - (Take measurement in CM)
		
Click to expand...

So far the 12 forumers below have all committed to giving the challenge a go, and so 10 of the 12 committed have posted their starting stats:-

Khamelion - Stats Received 
Pauldj42 - Stats Received
Hobbit - Stats Received
Paperboy - Stats Received
Bazzatron - Stats Received
The poacher - Stats Received
Sweep - Stats Received
Three - Stats Received
PokerJoke - Stats Received
Scott W - Stats Received
Adiemel - Stats Required
Rooter - Stats Required

The forumers below have at some point replied in this post saying they are up for it, but as yet not made a commitment to taking part

GB72
FarneyMan
RickG
Virtuocity
Bladeplayer
Slicer30
Marshy77

With the below two, seeming interested but very non-committal, go on you know it'll do you good. 

Imurg
Liverpool Phil

Come on, you know you want to, you be fitter, leaner, healthier, I have no doubt your golf will improve, you may even get rid of some of the aches and pains you have, as you'll be carrying less weight around.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 19, 2015)

My numbers;

Weight - 165lb
% Body Fat - Dunno, BMI is 23.9
Neck - 38cm
Chest - 97cm
Waist - 87cm
Hip - 96cm


----------



## rickg (Oct 19, 2015)

Bugger! Forgot to do the measurements before coming to Spain....
Will do the Thursday/Friday when I get back ( no doubt heavier looking at the food out here!!)


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 19, 2015)

It coming together, looking forward to getting started myself, with a first weigh in, in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 19, 2015)

i will post a full set of my stats on the official weigh day .that way i cant cheat.myself.


----------



## rickg (Oct 23, 2015)

Weight - 87.7kg
% Body Fat - 30.1
 BMI -27.6
Neck - 15.5"
Chest - 41"
Waist - measured at 39" but I wear 36" trousers. I got where to measure from this you tube video saying the waist is measured at the natural crease line when you bend to the side. For me that's just above the belly button, but I'm not Simon Cowell and wear my trousers lower!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hIDwEF9XwGQ

Hip - 41.5"

I feel like a right fat b**rd


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 23, 2015)

rickg said:



			I feel like a right fat b**rd

Click to expand...

Ah yes! Fat beard, the famous pirate from Huddersfield


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 27, 2015)

With the First weigh in and what you could say is the official start of the challenge, program or call it what you will, you may find this website useful

My Fitness Pal it also has an app for smart phones if you have one. It lets you keep track of your exercises (If you're doing any), you meals, calorie counter etc...


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 27, 2015)

Come the start another useful way to measure you progress would be to take a full length selfie, front on and side on, take the same shots on the first of each month, then come next year the before and after should be, as long as you've stuck with it, chalk and cheese.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 28, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Come the start another useful way to measure you progress would be to take a full length selfie, front on and side on, take the same shots on the first of each month, then come next year the before and after should be, as long as you've stuck with it, chalk and cheese.
		
Click to expand...

In my best pants? Can I use a sock for extra, you know.. Packing???


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 28, 2015)

Rooter said:



			In my best pants? Can I use a sock for extra, you know.. Packing???
		
Click to expand...

Why not, Beckham got away with it


----------



## adiemel (Oct 28, 2015)

when is the official start date


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 28, 2015)

1st nov


----------



## adiemel (Oct 28, 2015)

cheers The Poacher had thought it was. Will post my stats on the official start


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2015)

Completely cutting out chocolate for November.  Eat far far to much of the goddamn stuff.  No idea how much weight I might lose just by doing that - but let's see.  According to my BMI I'm on the edge of being obese 

Aiming to be in peak 'fighting' condition for start of next competitive season end March 2016 (mind you that would require losing near 3 stones if the charts are to be believed - maybe a bit optimistic/unrealistic)


----------



## Val (Oct 28, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Completely cutting out chocolate for November.  Eat far far to much of the goddamn stuff.  No idea how much weight I might lose just by doing that - but let's see.  According to my BMI I'm on the edge of being obese 

Aiming to be in peak 'fighting' condition for start of next competitive season end March 2016 (mind you that would require losing near 3 stones if the charts are to be believed - maybe a bit optimistic/unrealistic)
		
Click to expand...

3 stone in 20 weeks is tough never mind factoring in a christmas period. It is doable though with good discipline but if charts are saying 3 chances are you'll feel 100% better losing 2.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2015)

Val said:



			3 stone in 20 weeks is tough never mind factoring in a christmas period. It is doable though with good discipline but if charts are saying 3 chances are you'll feel 100% better losing 2.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I have no expectation whatsoever of being able to lose 3st (2 and 1/2 actually) by end March.  I'm going to be interested to see how I am at end Nov by just cutting out chocolate and not increasing exercise (can you tell I'm not approaching this too enthusiastically...)


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 28, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh I have no expectation whatsoever of being able to lose 3st (2 and 1/2 actually) by end March.  I'm going to be interested to see how I am at end Nov by just cutting out chocolate and not increasing exercise (can you tell I'm not approaching this too enthusiastically...)
		
Click to expand...

If you were really good and stuck to a sensible diet, even without exercise you could do 2lbs a week, 20 weeks to the end of March, that's nigh a dammit 1.5 stone, through n a little light exercise, like a long walk once of twice a week at a pace where you just out of breath and the 1.5 stone is easily doable.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 28, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			If you were really good and stuck to a sensible diet, even without exercise you could do 2lbs a week, 20 weeks to the end of March, that's nigh a dammit 1.5 stone, through n a little light exercise, like a long walk once of twice a week at a pace where you just out of breath and the 1.5 stone is easily doable.
		
Click to expand...

You should have a look at the batteries in your calculator. 20 weeks at 2lb a week is 40lb. That equates to 2lb short of 3 stone and not 1.5 stone


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 28, 2015)

Bloody just pulled a chest muscle playing [wait for it] Connect 4

Just laid down to play with my daughter and reached for my first piece and pulled my chest muscle unbelievable.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 28, 2015)

anotherdouble said:



			You should have a look at the batteries in your calculator. 20 weeks at 2lb a week is 40lb. That equates to 2lb short of 3 stone and not 1.5 stone
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye [hic] :cheers:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 28, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Bloody just pulled a chest muscle playing [wait for it] Connect 4

Just laid down to play with my daughter and reached for my first piece and pulled my chest muscle unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

Guess you weren't warmed up enough, gentle stretching required before lifting heavy counters and par taking in those kind of strenuous activities


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Bloody just pulled a chest muscle playing [wait for it] Connect 4

Just laid down to play with my daughter and reached for my first piece and pulled my chest muscle unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

You could qualify for the TOFs team . :smirk:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 28, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Bloody just pulled a chest muscle playing [wait for it] Connect 4

Just laid down to play with my daughter and reached for my first piece and pulled my chest muscle unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

Did you have to bring the missus on as a sub? Did she last the game?


----------



## Rooter (Oct 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Bloody just pulled a chest muscle playing [wait for it] Connect 4

Just laid down to play with my daughter and reached for my first piece and pulled my chest muscle unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry PJ, I shouldn't laugh, but that's just too funny. U sound as bad as me!! Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 29, 2015)

Met a friend yesterday who I hadn't seen since he moved to Germany late Oct last year. 7 stone lighter... yes, 7 stone in 1 year!! I actually didn't recognise him. A reasonable diet but lots and lots of exercise. Started off with gentle walks, and now its 5kms every night.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes funny for you lot but not me.

Terrible nights sleep due to being unable to lie on any side so had to lie on my back.
This leads to a quiet snore and a dig in the ribs from the wife[more injuries].

Had to skip the gym as well.

Ive got more injuries personally than all the Arsenal squad put together.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes funny for you lot but not me.

Terrible nights sleep due to being unable to lie on any side so had to lie on my back.
This leads to a quiet snore and a dig in the ribs from the wife[more injuries].

Had to skip the gym as well.

Ive got more injuries personally than all the Arsenal squad put together.
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha.... oh, me sides... sorry, oh me side... you're killing me. Next time you play anything energetic you need to dress to impress. sweat bands on wrists and head are a minimum.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Hahahahaha.... oh, me sides... sorry, oh me side... you're killing me. Next time you play anything energetic you need to dress to impress. sweat bands on wrists and head are a minimum.
		
Click to expand...

Will need your John McEnroe tennis outfit then.

The thing is Bri when your a finally tuned athlete every muscle is so taught it doesn't take much to pull,of course you will never know this.

However I am rather looking forward to your before and after photooo:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Will need your John McEnroe tennis outfit then.

The thing is Bri when your a finally tuned athlete every muscle is so taught it doesn't take much to pull,of course you will never know this.

However I am rather looking forward to your before and after photooo:
		
Click to expand...

As an ex-county level 200m & 400m record holder I haven't got a clue about training every day and then there was the rugby in the winter... yeh, you're right. I might just have let myself go a wee bit...:ears:


----------



## philly169 (Oct 29, 2015)

interesting thread and I wish you all the best.

I'm interested in hear what kind of things will you be doing to get fit. Me & the wife are going to try and give up alcohol for november and try and do some proper portion control. Trying to get the motivation to go to the gym, but its hard!

what kind of dietary changes are you making, what exercises are you doing (in the gym or outside for free) and will they be specific to weight loss, tone up or golf flexability?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 29, 2015)

We now have 14 forumers (below) who have all committed to giving the challenge a go, and got all the stats, bar a couple who will post up on the 1st Nov.

Khamelion 
Pauldj42 
Hobbit 
Paperboy 
Bazzatron 
The poacher 
Sweep 
Three 
PokerJoke 
Scott W 
Adiemel 
Rooter 
RickG
Virtuocity

The forumers below have at some point replied in this post saying they are up for it, but as yet not made a commitment to taking part

GB72
FarneyMan
Bladeplayer
Slicer30
Marshy77


Come on, you know you want to, you be fitter, leaner, healthier, I have no doubt your golf will improve, you may even get rid of some of the aches and pains you have, as you'll be carrying less weight around.

Just give up one take away a week, fortnight or month, limit the crisps to one packet a week, or every other day, trying lowering your sugar in tea and coffee, if you can, try green tea.

Don't deny yourself anything you want, just count it in you daily intake, whether that be calorie counting, macro counting or however you are doing it. The idea is to make small changes to your daily habits, making them healthier so that they become a lifestyle change, rather than a dramatic stop term change.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2015)

Starting Weight is
15st 6lb
Body Fat
35.7


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 1, 2015)

Starting weight is a smidge under 14 1/2 stone, not a clue about body fat but I need to lose weight so I'll give this a bash.
I ain't read all the pages, what's the general crack?


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 1, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Starting weight is a smidge under 14 1/2 stone, not a clue about body fat but I need to lose weight so I'll give this a bash.
I ain't read all the pages, what's the general crack?
		
Click to expand...

Just follow whatever diet, exercise plan you want, on the first of each month up until Oct 2016, post up your weight, measurements etc, I've got a spread sheet with graph, once we get to December and have a couple of months of numbers I'll post up a graph each month to show progress.

If you want you can post up you Neck, Chest, Hips and Waist measurements in CM's, and I'll keep track of those as well.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice one, GM Weight Watchers United


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 1, 2015)

philly169 said:



			interesting thread and I wish you all the best.

I'm interested in hear what kind of things will you be doing to get fit. Me & the wife are going to try and give up alcohol for november and try and do some proper portion control. Trying to get the motivation to go to the gym, but its hard!

what kind of dietary changes are you making, what exercises are you doing (in the gym or outside for free) and will they be specific to weight loss, tone up or golf flexability?
		
Click to expand...

For me, I'm going to be eating foods that will provide the right level of macros (Fats, Carbs and Proteins) that will allow me to build muscle and lose fat, I hoping to lose around 2 stone of fat or around 15% body fat, while hopefully gaining a few pounds of muscle mass.

I'll be hitting the weights 5 days a week (2 rest days) and doing 2 or 3 HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) sessions per week as well.

I bought a book called "The permanent Pain Cure" by Ming Chew, to help me incorporate stretching into my exercise plan to help remove some lower back and groin pain, but also to help increase my flexibility.


----------



## Scott W (Nov 1, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			We now have 14 forumers (below) who have all committed to giving the challenge a go, and got all the stats, bar a couple who will post up on the 1st Nov.

Khamelion 
Pauldj42 
Hobbit 
Paperboy 
Bazzatron 
The poacher 
Sweep 
Three 
PokerJoke 
Scott W 
Adiemel 
Rooter 
RickG
Virtuocity

The forumers below have at some point replied in this post saying they are up for it, but as yet not made a commitment to taking part

GB72
FarneyMan
Bladeplayer
Slicer30
Marshy77


Come on, you know you want to, you be fitter, leaner, healthier, I have no doubt your golf will improve, you may even get rid of some of the aches and pains you have, as you'll be carrying less weight around.

Just give up one take away a week, fortnight or month, limit the crisps to one packet a week, or every other day, trying lowering your sugar in tea and coffee, if you can, try green tea.

Don't deny yourself anything you want, just count it in you daily intake, whether that be calorie counting, macro counting or however you are doing it. The idea is to make small changes to your daily habits, making them healthier so that they become a lifestyle change, rather than a dramatic stop term change.
		
Click to expand...

Started today - big push before Xmas. Hoping to pretty much cut out booze this month (except mens dinner at the club on 13th!)

Starting weight 16 St 4.6 pounds this am


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 1, 2015)

Updated stats for the first...

Weight: 15 stone 8.5lbs
Waist: 37 inches
Neck: 16.5 inch
Blood type: gravy

Good luck all


----------



## adiemel (Nov 1, 2015)

right got my starting weight 12st 12 3/4lb. will post neck waist and other later in week. lets go everyone best of luck at reaching our targets.


----------



## rickg (Nov 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Weight - 87.7kg
% Body Fat - 30.1
 BMI -27.6
Neck - 15.5"
Chest - 41"
Waist - measured at 39" but I wear 36" trousers. I got where to measure from this you tube video saying the waist is measured at the natural crease line when you bend to the side. For me that's just above the belly button, but I'm not Simon Cowell and wear my trousers lower!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hIDwEF9XwGQ

Hip - 41.5"

I feel like a right fat b**rd

Click to expand...

Lost a bit of weight already :thup:

Weight - 86.2
% Body Fat - 33.1
 BMI -27.2
Neck - 15.5"
Chest - 41"
Waist - 39"
Hips - 41.5"


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 2, 2015)

16ST 12lb's as off this morning. Lost weight overall this month be a disappointing last 3 weeks where I've fallen into old bad habits.

Concerted effort to get to the gym tonight!!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 2, 2015)

Weighed in at 16st 12lbs... must try harder


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 2, 2015)

Oops bit of a shock ,when i weighed myself in august i went just over 19st.
having since this morning its 20st 4lb.this im sure is due to not doing anything for a couple of months because of knackering my knee big time,im still in traction.so the diet will be seriously looked at until im fit enough to get about again.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Big shock but no real surprise

Weight - 13st 8lb (86.4kg)
BMI - 31
Body Fat - 24.1%


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 4, 2015)

whats a bloke to do?
wifey has just been shopping and comes in and says ,oh i bought a couple of cakes as they were on offer,and i thought you might like a take away for dinner tonight.
is she trying my resolve or does she not want me to get thinner?


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 4, 2015)

The poacher said:



			whats a bloke to do?
wifey has just been shopping and comes in and says ,oh i bought a couple of cakes as they were on offer,and i thought you might like a take away for dinner tonight.
is she trying my resolve or does she not want me to get thinner?
		
Click to expand...

I had plans of not drinking during the week, back eating loads better and starting to excercise more.

Did very well Monday and then got a tweet yesterday for a comp I entered to say I'd one a few tickets in one of the boxes at Bradford for last nights game against Blackpool with a free  meal and a fridge full of lager!!!

Whats a man to do!!!


----------



## Three (Nov 4, 2015)

Currently sick so no exercise and stuck indoors for too long, hence, in my case, far too much food consumed. 

I'll be starting next week 

However the young lady who cleans my apartment did move the scales last week and they subsequently gave a lower reading, maybe I won't bother recalibrating them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2015)

Trying really hard - and succeeding - on the 'No Chocolate' front - so intake of chocolate is now zero - and I don't think I've substituted.  However if weight is dropping off me then it's dropping by the ounce


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 4, 2015)

Been more food conscious this week.  No snacks during the week and forcing myself to eat a breakfast (huge bowl of mini shredded wheat), normal dinner at night.  

Will be having my takeaway as normal over the weekend, but will avoid chips.  Weekends normally involve bacon rolls for brunch.  Will replace with cereal for breakfast and soup & brown toast for lunch.  

Hopefully the wee changes will make things sustainable for the long term.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Been more food conscious this week.  No snacks during the week and forcing myself to eat a breakfast (huge bowl of mini shredded wheat), normal dinner at night.  

Will be having my takeaway as normal over the weekend, but will avoid chips.  Weekends normally involve bacon rolls for brunch.  Will replace with cereal for breakfast and soup & brown toast for lunch.  

Hopefully the wee changes will make things sustainable for the long term.
		
Click to expand...

Remember to call out the next time we meet in case I don't recognise you


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 5, 2015)

I've even got the family involved now, not they need to lose any weight. Kids eat loads of fruit and veg but started to make a big batch of smoothie for us all, couple of bags of mixed berries, banana and apples with honey and splash of water to thin it out. Kids loving it.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 6, 2015)

4lbs off this week.  Not bad considering Sunday/Monday was a grub fest.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 6, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			4lbs off this week.  Not bad considering Sunday/Monday was a grub fest.
		
Click to expand...

Good work, well done. :thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 6, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			4lbs off this week.  Not bad considering Sunday/Monday was a grub fest.
		
Click to expand...

well done ,good going.
 i wont be weighing myself until the 1st of dec. cant say im going to expect much as im still in traction so no exercise going on for me .


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 7, 2015)

Five guys missing from the Nov 1st Weigh in

Pokerjoke
Sweep
Rooter
Virtuocity
Three


----------



## Three (Nov 7, 2015)

93.7 kg.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry mate didn't realise.

14st 4lb 90.8kg

No change


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 7, 2015)

While the 1st Nov was the official start of the get fit and less fat challenge, all that are taking part posted up a weight and/or measurements prior to the start and as such there are a few going in the wrong direction.

The Poacher has a perfectly good excuse in that being in traction does tend to hinder exercise. Others that have gone up may have been weighed on different scales which would account for the variation in measurements.

Two of us have dropped weight.

Five have increased weight. (Not necessarily a bad thing, if body fat percentage is coming down)

Five have remained the same.

Three to post 1st Nov measurements.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Soz missed it. Was 11st 6 so 160lb on the nose.


----------



## rickg (Nov 7, 2015)

Come down even more....84.2kg yesterday....that's 3.5kg off in just 2 weeks!! Or just over 1/2 stone.....well happy!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 7, 2015)

rickg said:



			Come down even more....84.2kg yesterday....that's 3.5kg off in just 2 weeks!! Or just over 1/2 stone.....well happy!!
		
Click to expand...

That's water retention


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 8, 2015)

well the wife has seen fit to buy some ryvita to have instead of bread ,so she is on my side afterall.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Weighed in at 16st 12lbs... must try harder
		
Click to expand...

16st 9lbs today... all that after knocking on countless doors trick or treating! Actually, we'd got a load of choc in but no one came... there's none left!


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			16st 9lbs today... all that after knocking on countless doors trick or treating! Actually, we'd got a load of choc in but no one came... there's none left!

Click to expand...

Sometimes if you eat really healthy for a while, say 6 days out of the week and on the 7th just go binge crazy, eating and drinking everything unhealthy, the crash of sugars and fats kick starts your body and you end up losing fat.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 13, 2015)

3lbs off this week.  That takes me to half a stone off.  Happy as I didn't eat well last weekend.


----------



## rickg (Nov 13, 2015)

83.4kg this morning so 4.3kg lost since 23rd Oct.
Also lost 1" off the waist...........
BMI down from 27.6 to 26.4
All in all pretty happy with how it's going.


----------



## hovis (Nov 13, 2015)

One thing to note with weight loss is the initial drop is not fat loss its water loss.  1 gram of carbohydrate takes 4 grams of water to store it.  So if you cut 1 lb of carbohydrates from your diet your going to loose 5 lb in weight.     thats why the Atkins diet APPEARS to be so effective 
  When you stop your diet you inevitably eat more carbs. 
 and put some/all of the weight back on.

Best to take measurements of your inner thigh, waist and neck.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 13, 2015)

well i have sorted a diet of sorts for wifey and me to try ,i wont say what it is yet ,it might not work.hopefully it will.and i can then let on .might not see results early doors but dieting isnt a quick job is it.
good to see some early results of people losing a few pounds.


----------



## hovis (Nov 13, 2015)

A diet taking the usa by storm at the moment is "intermittent fasting "  i'm at the end of my third month and my waist had gone from 39 to 33.5 inches  and body Fat from 19% to 9.8.    but most important,  I've preserved most of my muscle mass

Having worked in the bodybuilding industry for 17 years i can say this is the only diet that works without having to smash the cardio.

It doesn't work so well for women though


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2015)

I've cut out my previous 200g bar (minimum) of chocolate a day for the last 5 weeks.  Now that's 35days@200g = 7000g = 7kg.  I've lost maybe 1kg


----------



## Rooter (Nov 13, 2015)

hovis said:



			A diet taking the usa by storm at the moment is "intermittent fasting "  i'm at the end of my third month and my waist had gone from 39 to 33.5 inches  and body Fat from 19% to 9.8.    but most important,  I've preserved most of my muscle mass
		
Click to expand...

This is how i live my life anyway?! I very very rarely eat anything before 1pm, often nothing until evening meal. Fair play if its worked for you, but I am trying to do the polar opposite and eat 4-6 small meals spread through the day.


----------



## hovis (Nov 13, 2015)

Rooter said:



			This is how i live my life anyway?! I very very rarely eat anything before 1pm, often nothing until evening meal. Fair play if its worked for you, but I am trying to do the polar opposite and eat 4-6 small meals spread through the day.
		
Click to expand...

Google "eph +25"  great stuff


----------



## Rooter (Nov 13, 2015)

hovis said:



			Google "eph +25"  great stuff
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, Banned in America, Canada, South Africa and Germany. Not a million miles away from "legal" speed, with added Caffeine and Asprin.. I will steer clear ta! But if it works for you and your happy then great!

I couldn't take them anyway, cant have asprin or ibuprofen.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 13, 2015)

hovis said:



			A diet taking the usa by storm at the moment is "intermittent fasting "  i'm at the end of my third month and my waist had gone from 39 to 33.5 inches  and body Fat from 19% to 9.8.    but most important,  I've preserved most of my muscle mass

Having worked in the bodybuilding industry for 17 years i can say this is the only diet that works without having to smash the cardio.

It doesn't work so well for women though
		
Click to expand...

It been around for years.
You certainly don't have to smash cardio to lose weight you just need to burn calories and eat better and cut out the fatty foods.

I went from a 38 to a 34 waist and never starved myself once.

As I believe it "intermittent fasting is basically going without food for between 6 and 20 hours and then filling yourself right up and then doing the whole process again.

I have a friend who goes to the gym 6 days a week and up until about 6 months ago was 13 and a half stone now he is 12 and hes gone from big and bulky to very skinny looking but ripped,however he has lost about 10% strength and sometimes during his workout he becomes weak earlier than before.
He also has to take a lot of food substitutes but I don't no what.

Im 50 now and have been going to the gym now for the last 2 years 5 times a week I eat very healthy but do have the odd dodgy day.
I work out hard and it takes discipline as im sure your aware especially when that initial fat is lost and your body fat comes down.

If someone is starting to try and lose weight like some doing this test I would absolutely recommend staying away from "intermitting fasting.

For someone like yourself who had a low body fat anyhow to get to the level you are now it obviously has worked.


----------



## hovis (Nov 13, 2015)

The studies from the colgan institute of America have recommended intermittent fasting for both weight gain and weight loss depending on your calorie intake.

There have been no reported negatives from intermittent fasting.   The strength loss will come with any diet that puts you in calorie deficit. 

There are many variations of this diet. The recommended is:
Work out your maximum calories by your weight in pounds x 13.  Then you have a 8 hour window per day to consume those calories.   

I have got nutritional qualifications coming out of my ears and this method goes completely against everything i was thought.   For this reason i was not keen on trying this diet.    However the manager at the gym used to work at said " Try it and if it doesn't work I'll give you Â£200 of supplements "    VERY reluctantly i gave In and tried it.   Amazing results. 

Mr olympia contender kai green uses this method to bulk.  he consumes 6000 calories in 8 hours!!!!!! God knows how anyone can do that.


----------



## hovis (Nov 13, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Hmmm, Banned in America, Canada, South Africa and Germany. Not a million miles away from "legal" speed, with added Caffeine and Asprin...
		
Click to expand...

I know, great ent it


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 13, 2015)

Lost half a stone, but also lost bulk off my neck, chest and waist.  So, as long as I haven't been storing excess water in my neck, I'm happy that it's not all water retention.

All of this without illegal substances as well!


----------



## Puter Putter (Nov 13, 2015)

Join a gym in addition to playing Golf! I did and lost over a stone in 3 months. In my opinion, although Golf is a great outdoors sport it is not the most energy intensive if you want to keep in peak physical condition! Join a club or forum for health and fitness ideas and tips such as one I did at www.ukfitnessdirectory.com  and you can meet people of a similar mindset online and even in the real world afterwards too in your town!

One of the reasons I think Golf is a great game is that people of all ages from all walks of life can give it a go. Being outdoors, the odd workout, golf, breathing fresh air and not spending to long in the 19th all go towards helping to keep you fit imo!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 13, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Lost half a stone, but also lost bulk off my neck, chest and waist.  So, as long as I haven't been storing excess water in my neck, I'm happy that it's not all water retention.

All of this without illegal substances as well!
		
Click to expand...

You have a neck ? :smirk:


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 13, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			You have a neck ? :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Better no neck than no baws.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 13, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Better no neck than no baws.[/Q

Maybe i'll get some baws for xmas. 

Click to expand...


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 13, 2015)

williamalex1 said:





virtuocity said:



			Better no neck than no baws.[/Q

Maybe i'll get some baws for xmas. 

Click to expand...

Make it Pro V1s- given that you hit the ball so bloody straight, you're unlikely to lose them!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 13, 2015)

virtuocity said:





williamalex1 said:



			Make it Pro V1s- given that you hit the ball so bloody straight, you're unlikely to lose them!
		
Click to expand...

I also don't hit them far enough to lose them. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Nov 19, 2015)

When i joined this post, i said i wasn't about losing weight, and i haven't in fact! I have put on a couple of pounds, but i'm not bothered.

I have against all advice started running, all be it slowly! I have to ice my knee as soon as i get in and touch wood its been trouble free! (Achilles is sore, not sure if i am somehow compensating in my running technique with my knee)

Anyway, I have a nice little route, its only 4K including a few minutes walk at the start and end as a warm up/down. Now my times are rubbish, BUT bear in mind...

ex smoker for 20 years +
25% cartilage left in one knee
Mildly asthmatic
Chronic bowel disease

My aim is to do a 5K run in sub 25 minutes. I am slowly getting there, with a mix of running and walking i started out with an average Kilometer of 8 minutes!! Now for my 4k with the warm up and down is under 7 minutes and my best solid 1k is sub 6 minutes. As i said, its probably terrible compared to a normal 36 year old, but hey! I am very chuffed with myself and am well on the way to my target! Even managing to get out of bed at least twice if not more than that at 5:30AM to go running! Its a great way to start the day!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			When i joined this post, i said i wasn't about losing weight, and i haven't in fact! I have put on a couple of pounds, but i'm not bothered.

I have against all advice started running, all be it slowly! I have to ice my knee as soon as i get in and touch wood its been trouble free! (Achilles is sore, not sure if i am somehow compensating in my running technique with my knee)

Anyway, I have a nice little route, its only 4K including a few minutes walk at the start and end as a warm up/down. Now my times are rubbish, BUT bear in mind...

ex smoker for 20 years +
25% cartilage left in one knee
Mildly asthmatic
Chronic bowel disease

My aim is to do a 5K run in sub 25 minutes. I am slowly getting there, with a mix of running and walking i started out with an average Kilometer of 8 minutes!! Now for my 4k with the warm up and down is under 7 minutes and my best solid 1k is sub 6 minutes. As i said, its probably terrible compared to a normal 36 year old, but hey! I am very chuffed with myself and am well on the way to my target! Even managing to get out of bed at least twice if not more than that at 5:30AM to go running! Its a great way to start the day!
		
Click to expand...

Good on you mate, very difficult to start, especially in winter! just be careful you don't speed up to quickly, ie run faster every time you go out, take it nice and steady and build slowly, even consider doing a shorter run faster if you fancy pushing yourself.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm struggling!!! Achilles is bad at the moment so not been to the gym since I got weighed but went on Tuesday. Cut down on the booze during the week and have been eating healthier and are back on my slim fast shakes again (I know, not for everyone but worked for me before). Did 40 minutes of bike, cross trainer and then dumb bells/medicine ball but my achilles is killing again. Going to get weighed at the end of next week but can't see me losing much or anything at all. 

Bloody hard work this losing weight!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 19, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			I'm struggling!!! Achilles is bad at the moment so not been to the gym since I got weighed but went on Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

I found some self massage stuff from you tube for my other knee and my Achilles, seems to be working! Do it a couple of times a day,,

[video=youtube;j6nEPNVbGfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6nEPNVbGfI[/video]


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I found some self massage stuff from you tube for my other knee and my Achilles, seems to be working! Do it a couple of times a day,,

[video=youtube;j6nEPNVbGfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6nEPNVbGfI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Cheers will give that a go.


----------



## hovis (Nov 19, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			I'm struggling!!! Achilles is bad at the moment so not been to the gym since I got weighed but went on Tuesday. Cut down on the booze during the week and have been eating healthier and are back on my slim fast shakes again (I know, not for everyone but worked for me before). Did 40 minutes of bike, cross trainer and then dumb bells/medicine ball but my achilles is killing again. Going to get weighed at the end of next week but can't see me losing much or anything at all. 

Bloody hard work this losing weight!
		
Click to expand...

Slimfast shakes?   Just buy some milk and sugar. 

If you achillies is bad you can still go the gym and train upper body.  type "upper body cardio" into youtube and you'll be up and running!  Or sitting in your case


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 19, 2015)

hovis said:



			Slimfast shakes?   Just buy some milk and sugar. 

If you achillies is bad you can still go the gym and train upper body.  type "upper body cardio" into youtube and you'll be up and running!  Or sitting in your case
		
Click to expand...

That's what I did.

Plenty of protien in them and I lost 2 stone on them 2 year ago so it worked for me. I know it's not everyone's thing but it works while I'm at work. I use the powder not the ready made shakes.


----------



## hovis (Nov 19, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			That's what I did.

Plenty of protien in them and I lost 2 stone on them 2 year ago so it worked for me. I know it's not everyone's thing but it works while I'm at work. I use the powder not the ready made shakes.
		
Click to expand...

Would you drink a pint of milk and then a can of coke?  That's the same "nutrition /sugar wise"

For the same price or maybe a little more i think you should consider myoplex meal replacements.   Much better quality of protien    Only 1 gram of sugar and really fills the gap

Look at the first two main ingredients on the Slimfast.   I'll be certain it says milk powder and sugar


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 19, 2015)

I didn't start training on the 1st Nov, but ate quite healthy, started the weights again on Monday my chest arms are sore, the DOMS are brutal, but I had a sneeky weigh in this morning and I've lost 2kg in weight, but the good thing is that is 0.8% off my bodyfat total, which I'm well chuffed with.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 19, 2015)

hovis said:



			Would you drink a pint of milk and then a can of coke?  That's the same "nutrition /sugar wise"

For the same price or maybe a little more i think you should consider myoplex meal replacements.   Much better quality of protien    Only 1 gram of sugar and really fills the gap

Look at the first two main ingredients on the Slimfast.   I'll be certain it says milk powder and sugar
		
Click to expand...

I'll stick with what I've done in the past but cheers for the advice.


----------



## hovis (Nov 19, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I didn't start training on the 1st Nov, but ate quite healthy, started the weights again on Monday my chest arms are sore, the DOMS are brutal, but I had a sneeky weigh in this morning and I've lost 2kg in weight, but the good thing is that is 0.8% off my bodyfat total, which I'm well chuffed with.
		
Click to expand...

The doms become less and less with time.  Keep up the good work


----------



## hovis (Nov 19, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			If someone is starting to try and lose weight like some doing this test I would absolutely recommend staying away from "intermitting fasting.
		
Click to expand...

Currently watching doctor in the house on channel one.  Even the doctor says intermittent fasting has massive health benefits


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2015)

Have taken to some basic strength work also, following one of the "30 days" programs on squats (no weights), started off with 30 ish, most days now are 90+. Trying to get 100 press ups a day in, doing reps of 15x (slow and solid) and finally when i make a cuppa tea/coffee plank while the kettle is boiling! Follow the rest days that the squats app suggests. Add in my 15k running minimum a week, i will be at the Olympics in 2018! (well i might watch some on the TV!)

Eating very lean and high protein, avoiding the bad stuff. Just wish i could cut back on the booze a little, but its one of my only vices!!

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 23, 2015)

hovis said:



			Currently watching doctor in the house on channel one.  Even the doctor says intermittent fasting has massive health benefits
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate just seen your post.

What did he say the benefits were.

Imo and of course its only my opinion IF is for the more experienced not for people just starting out.
As long as you are in a calorie deficit you will lose weight so doing IF is just a more extreme version and maybe for someone who wants a really low body fat.

Im certainly no expert on IF but having watched hours of info on it I believe its for the more serious.
As I said in a previous post a guy in the gym that I work out next to in the gym 5 days a week is on it.
He has lost 5 inches off his waist lost loads of bulk and is actually looking gaunt but is ripped.
However he has said he is taking lots of supplements to keep his weight down and the hunger pangs away.
One thing he mentioned last week was Apple cider vinegar.
Of course everones different and I suppose its what suits each individual best.

Im in the process of bulking slightly and looking to put on muscle before losing weight after January.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 23, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Have taken to some basic strength work also, following one of the "30 days" programs on squats (no weights), started off with 30 ish, most days now are 90+. Trying to get 100 press ups a day in, doing reps of 15x (slow and solid) and finally when i make a cuppa tea/coffee plank while the kettle is boiling! Follow the rest days that the squats app suggests. Add in my 15k running minimum a week, i will be at the Olympics in 2018! (well i might watch some on the TV!)

Eating very lean and high protein, avoiding the bad stuff. Just wish i could cut back on the booze a little, but its one of my only vices!!

How is everyone else getting on?
		
Click to expand...

Good to see your taking it seriously keep up the good work.

Im actually looking to put on weight in the form of muscle atm so have started to eat slightly more and have upped the weight im lifting in the gym slightly and doing a few less reps.
Im 14st 4 so have put on 2lb since Nov the 1st and am looking to get to 15st by the end of January then down to 14st 2 by the end of April but having more muscle than I have now.
Its a slow process whatever we are looking to achieve and it takes commitment beyond what most people believe.


----------



## hovis (Nov 23, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry mate just seen your post.

What did he say the benefits were.

Imo and of course its only my opinion IF is for the more experienced not for people just starting out.
As long as you are in a calorie deficit you will lose weight so doing IF is just a more extreme version and maybe for someone who wants a really low body fat.

Im certainly no expert on IF but having watched hours of info on it I believe its for the more serious.
As I said in a previous post a guy in the gym that I work out next to in the gym 5 days a week is on it.
He has lost 5 inches off his waist lost loads of bulk and is actually looking gaunt but is ripped.
However he has said he is taking lots of supplements to keep his weight down and the hunger pangs away.
One thing he mentioned last week was Apple cider vinegar.
Of course everones different and I suppose its what suits each individual best.

Im in the process of bulking slightly and looking to put on muscle before losing weight after January.
		
Click to expand...

Without boring myself and sending you all to sleep he basically said if you only eat durring an 6 to 8 hour window you body does what it can to stop your body turning excess calories from a meal into fat as your body is anticipating a fast.  

Its all to do with insulin efficiency.   Your body crams more glycogen into your liver and muscles. 


Theres a few youtube clips on it but you have to sift though the crap muscle bound knobs attempting to explain it.

I've just finished my intermittent fasting and surpassed my goals by a long way.  Just about to try it for bulking.   "apparently "  its also Very good for lean gains.  However,  i am sceptical.     Cant hurt to try

Don't be put off by it being an experienced persons diet.  I have put over 7 men on it and they have all been jaw dropped by the results

Your observations of your friend are correct.   When working out i certainly do feel fatigued and not up to my usual performance but then any calorific deficit does that.  And it is difficult to fight the hunger until your first meal but once your into week two its all down hill


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 23, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Have taken to some basic strength work also, following one of the "30 days" programs on squats (no weights), started off with 30 ish, most days now are 90+. Trying to get 100 press ups a day in, doing reps of 15x (slow and solid) and finally when i make a cuppa tea/coffee plank while the kettle is boiling! Follow the rest days that the squats app suggests. Add in my 15k running minimum a week, i will be at the Olympics in 2018! (well i might watch some on the TV!)

Eating very lean and high protein, avoiding the bad stuff. Just wish i could cut back on the booze a little, but its one of my only vices!!

How is everyone else getting on?
		
Click to expand...

Lost about 5 pounds so far this month, but had lots of binge days. Like going out for rugby and some hockey socials. So pretty happy with that. Looking to get to the gym 3 times a week doing 2 hours of low impact cardio.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 23, 2015)

I have lost about 4lbs over the last 6weeks.  Hmmm.  Diet change does not seem to be the complete answer.  I think I need to do a bit of exercise.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have lost about 4lbs over the last 6weeks.  Hmmm.  Diet change does not seem to be the complete answer.  I think I need to do a bit of exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Thats pretty good if all you have done is adjust your diet! Imagine if you burnt just an extra 250 calories per day! Park the car further away (or leave the car at home if you can!), take the stairs rather than the escalator or lift, get off one tube station early and walk, run up the stairs rather than walk. just tiny little changes like that and your on target!

Do you have an iphone Hugh? there is a free app called "pacer" it counts your steps, target is 10,000 per day. Its easier than you think!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 23, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Thats pretty good if all you have done is adjust your diet! Imagine if you burnt just an extra 250 calories per day! Park the car further away (or leave the car at home if you can!), take the stairs rather than the escalator or lift, get off one tube station early and walk, run up the stairs rather than walk. just tiny little changes like that and your on target!

Do you have an iphone Hugh? there is a free app called "pacer" it counts your steps, target is 10,000 per day. Its easier than you think!!
		
Click to expand...

Will see if I can download pacer...


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Will see if I can download pacer...
		
Click to expand...

Instructions:

1. Wait until son comes home from uni.
2. Get him to do it.


----------



## hovis (Nov 23, 2015)

One thing to mention for the morning golfers is the body burns upto 8 times more fat in the morning on an empty stomach when you exercise.    A round of golf could loose some pounds if you can resist temptation


----------



## Rooter (Nov 24, 2015)

hovis said:



			One thing to mention for the morning golfers is the body burns upto 8 times more fat in the morning on an empty stomach when you exercise.    A round of golf could loose some pounds if you can resist temptation
		
Click to expand...

8 times?! Do you have any research you can share to back that up?


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 24, 2015)

Rooter said:



			8 times?! Do you have any research you can share to back that up?
		
Click to expand...

If so I'll give up my two slices of toast the halfway hut &#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			If so I'll give up my two slices of toast the halfway hut &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Will I recognise you at Camberley?


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Will I recognise you at Camberley?
		
Click to expand...

What was it a month a go or longer we played at blackmoor? Think I've lost about half stone since I saw you last maybe a little moor.

Still the overweight golfer you know &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## rickg (Nov 24, 2015)

Weighed myself yesterday which is 1 month after I first weighed in and started the healthy eating.
Very pleased with the results so far. Down to 82.7 from 87.7kg and nearly 1 1/2 inches off the waist.

Also I started the Intermittent Fast last week after doing a fair bit of research. It actually wasn't too hard as I hardly ate breakfast anyway, so relatively easy for me to drop down to 2 meals a day.
The hard bit is at the weekend if I'm playing golf, but I've started to make myself  a couple of rounds of sandwiches and only tuck into them towards the end of the round, so very interested to read more about the claim that you lose 8 times more by  excercising on an empty stomach.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

Well I just got in from a new PB 4K morning run, usually burn about 350 calories according to mapmyrun, looking forward to having lost 8 X the fat! Might have to start eating lard for breakfast to keep the weight on!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

And well done Rick and paperboy! Great work!! Fantastic results! Keep up the good work now it's getting into temptation season!


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			8 times?! Do you have any research you can share to back that up?
		
Click to expand...

I have to papers from the colgan institute somewhere.   But I'm sure you can Google it faster than i can find it
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...se-BEFORE-breakfast--youll-burn-20-cent-body-
fat.html

Crap article really but took me seconds to find.  They dont list the parameters of their study so could be aload of rubbish


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2015)

rickg said:



			Weighed myself yesterday which is 1 month after I first weighed in and started the healthy eating.
Very pleased with the results so far. Down to 82.7 from 87.7kg and nearly 1 1/2 inches off the waist.

Also I started the Intermittent Fast last week after doing a fair bit of research. It actually wasn't too hard as I hardly ate breakfast anyway, so relatively easy for me to drop down to 2 meals a day.
The hard bit is at the weekend if I'm playing golf, but I've started to make myself  a couple of rounds of sandwiches and only tuck into them towards the end of the round, so very interested to read more about the claim that you lose 8 times more by  excercising on an empty stomach.
		
Click to expand...

Keep us posted. 

Oh and if you really start to crave food during your fast period then sugar free jelly is a winner.  You can buy them in little pots


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

hovis said:



			I have to papers from the colgan institute somewhere.   But I'm sure you can Google it faster than i can find it
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...se-BEFORE-breakfast--youll-burn-20-cent-body-
fat.html

Crap article really but took me seconds to find.  They dont list the parameters of their study so could be aload of rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Ask for research and you quote me a daily mail article. If there was an epic fail emoji I would be using it now!

I did Google it yesterday and most of the fitness and health sites said any benefit of early morning training is minimal. Certainly not 8 times.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 25, 2015)

Getting weighed this aft but not expecting much change really unfortunately. Like my school report - must try harder!!! 

Well done to all that have lost weight and inches so far :thup:


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Ask for research and you quote me a daily mail article. If there was an epic fail emoji I would be using it now!

I did Google it yesterday and most of the fitness and health sites said any benefit of early morning training is minimal. Certainly not 8 times.
		
Click to expand...

Having worked with body builders and preparing them for competition for the last 20 years i can confirm with personal experience that this is the case.

As for the daily mail it was the first thing i come across. 
Remain sceptical if you like.  I however don't struggle for clients when it comes to fat loss


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Getting weighed this aft but not expecting much change really unfortunately. Like my school report - must try harder!!! 

Well done to all that have lost weight and inches so far :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't be disheartened if the scales dont say what you want.  Weight can be sooooo misconceiving.  Lets say you have a full bowel of food, theres 2lb.   a pint of water before you go to the gym is 1lb.
Things like a salty meal can have a big effect as salt needs 25 times it's weight in water to be stored. Recently studies are saying it could be 50 times its weight in water

Mark the inside of your belt with a marker and use that as reference.   Keep going with the good workn. Its never easy but always worth it


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2015)

hovis said:



			I have to papers from the colgan institute somewhere.   But I'm sure you can Google it faster than i can find it
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...se-BEFORE-breakfast--youll-burn-20-cent-body-
fat.html

Crap article really but took me seconds to find.  They dont list the parameters of their study so could be aload of rubbish
		
Click to expand...

I think its your last statement absolute rubbish.

How does 20pc become 8 times?

Also the words "up to" always make me wary of any statement the same as TM "up to" 17 yards longer.

It sounds like some are doing well and with everyone doing something it helps with motivation so keep up the good work.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2015)

hovis said:



			Having worked with body builders and preparing them for competition for the last 20 years i can confirm with personal experience that this is the case.

As for the daily mail it was the first thing i come across. 
Remain sceptical if you like.  I however don't struggle for clients when it comes to fat loss
		
Click to expand...

No disrespect to you mate but you put the Daily Mail link up did you not read it first?
And if you did surely with your experience you would have realised it was BS.


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I think its your last statement absolute rubbish.

How does 20pc become 8 times?

Also the words "up to" always make me wary of any statement the same as TM "up to" 17 yards longer.

It sounds like some are doing well and with everyone doing something it helps with motivation so keep up the good work.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey if you read my post i just chucked the first thing i found. 

I also said upto 8 times.   Carry on doing what your doing i couldn't give a toss.  For those of you that want free advice from someone that has put over 70 bodybuilders into competitions and placed in the top ten then feel free to ask.

I've spent over 7k on nutrition courses so I'll rely that and many many years of experience


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No disrespect to you mate but you put the Daily Mail link up did you not read it first?
And if you did surely with your experience you would have realised it was BS.
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to say " even the daily mail are publishing stiff"
But what is in the article seems ok to me.  Not enough information in the article though. 

Whats bs about it


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2015)

hovis said:



			Blimey if you read my post i just chucked the first thing i found. 

I also said upto 8 times.   Carry on doing what your doing i couldn't give a toss.  For those of you that want free advice from someone that had but over 70 bodybuilders into competitions and placed in the too ten then feel free to ask.

I've spent over 7k on nutrition courses so I'll rely that and many many years of experience
		
Click to expand...

Mate im not doubting the things you have done and the things your doing at all.
I only have 40 years of personal fitness to fall back on.

But if anyone on this forum makes a statement and hasn't got the proof to back it up then people are going to ask questions and in fact some were generally interested in an article that backed up your statement.

The Daily Mail one does not and it made you out to be making the 8 times statement up.

If you read it and I presume you did the article did not back up your 8 times statement and that is a fact.

On a personal note it sounds like your doing well and fair play to you for that the fitness industry is not easy.

On a personal level for me im not looking to be a body builder im way to old and injury prone for that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2015)

hovis said:



			I was trying to say " even the daily mail are publishing stiff"
But what is in the article seems ok to me.  Not enough information in the article though. 

Whats bs about it
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe it needs spelling out everyone can see the article doesn't coincide with your previous up to 8 times more fat loss statement.

I believe the article states that if you exercise on an empty stomach you could lose up to 20 pc which tops out at 5 times more.


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Mate im not doubting the things you have done and the things your doing at all.
I only have 40 years of personal fitness to fall back on.

But if anyone on this forum makes a statement and hasn't got the proof to back it up then people are going to ask questions and in fact some were generally interested in an article that backed up your statement.

The Daily Mail one does not and it made you out to be making the 8 times statement up.

If you read it and I presume you did the article did not back up your 8 times statement and that is a fact.

On a personal note it sounds like your doing well and fair play to you for that the fitness industry is not easy.

On a personal level for me im not looking to be a body builder im way to old and injury prone for that.
		
Click to expand...

You may not want to be a bodybuilder but the concept of loose as much fat as you can by staying lean should apply to all.

The fact that you have 40 years experience maybe your shortfall as its easy to stick to what works and stay blinkered to what "might'  work better. 
That is in no way a personal attack.  I was guilty if the exact same thing along with half the people i see


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2015)

hovis said:



			You may not want to be a bodybuilder but the concept of loose as much fat as you can by staying lean should apply to all.

The fact that you have 40 years experience maybe your shortfall as its easy to stick to what works and stay blinkered to what "might'  work better. 
That is in no way a personal attack.  I was guilty if the exact same thing along with half the people i see
		
Click to expand...

You could be right on this as I suppose I know my body too well and know its functions.

I am not in this process to lose weight though like most others.


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 25, 2015)

What's with the one upmanship guys. My personal reason for putting on weight is because of arguments like this. I never know what's right and what's wrong. 

Why you have to have it out in the public domain is beyond me. Disagreements like this is what PMs are for.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			What's with the one upmanship guys. My personal reason for putting on weight is because of arguments like this. I never know what's right and what's wrong. 

Why you have to have it out in the public domain is beyond me. Disagreements like this is what PMs are for.
		
Click to expand...

Come on mate that's a bit OTT

We are voicing are opinions nothing more.
As I said previously I am not an expert and I have not said I am.

You cant blame 2 people on a forum for your misgivings.

There are millions of ways to get the information you need to lose weight its certainly not rocket science just eat healthy and excersise simple really.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			What's with the one upmanship guys. My personal reason for putting on weight is because of arguments like this. I never know what's right and what's wrong. 

Why you have to have it out in the public domain is beyond me. Disagreements like this is what PMs are for.
		
Click to expand...

Not oneupmanship at all, Hovis said if you do X you could lose 8 x the fat! I wanted proof as if its true we should all be doing it! Nothing more than that, and i assume Hovis has not taken it as a personal attack, as it most certainly is not. OK there is a bit of banter in there re the daily mail link, but he's a big lad and can take some "Bants"


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 25, 2015)

Hovis has said he has proof in his notes and merely suggested DM (crap link by the way) as an initial article to back up the theory if not fully. If anyone can prove it does or doesn't burn x amount of fat I'd like to see either, to help me make an educated choice.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Hovis has said he has proof in his notes and merely suggested DM (crap link by the way) as an initial article to back up the theory if not fully. If anyone can prove it does or doesn't burn x amount of fat I'd like to see either, to help me make an educated choice.
		
Click to expand...

If you exercise on an empty stomach and sweat and burn some calories you will lose slightly more weight depending of course how much excessive weight you are carrying compared to exercise on a full stomach.

However all these statements about 5 times 8 times etc depends on the individual person.

However if you go home and eat more calories than you have burnt you will put on weight.
This goes for the overall day also you have to be in a calorie deficit to lose weight.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyway! BTT, here is my plan for not having to watch corrie or eastenders! Plus if its really miserable outside, I am not going running in that! So in a central heated office with 32" TV! Happy days!


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 25, 2015)

Those Turbo Trainers are quite expensive aren't they. Reports about them being nois puts me off, how do you find it?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Hovis has said he has proof in his notes and merely suggested DM (crap link by the way) as an initial article to back up the theory if not fully. If anyone can prove it does or doesn't burn x amount of fat I'd like to see either, to help me make an educated choice.
		
Click to expand...

OK, well here are some of the articles i found:

says more important what you eat through the day: http://dailyburn.com/life/fitness/fasted-cardio-weight-loss/ 

Inconclusive really: http://www.mensfitness.com/training/cardio/does-morning-cardio-burn-fat-faster

Maybe good short term, but long term you need fuel: http://www.livestrong.com/article/5...-an-empty-stomach-first-thing-in-the-morning/

Comprises long term fat loss: http://www.builtlean.com/2012/05/29/cardio-empty-stomach/


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Those Turbo Trainers are quite expensive aren't they. Reports about them being nois puts me off, how do you find it?
		
Click to expand...

Under 100 quid, I have had it for years, i just got it back after lending it to my brother 2 years ago!!

Noise is not bad at all if you stick a slick tyre on it (as i have) I am actually running a 23" road wheel in my 29r MTB. Does away with needing the front wheel chock to level the bike. The noise i would describe as a constant whir, but watching TV at normal volume is no problem.


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 25, 2015)

What model do you have if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			What model do you have if you don't mind me asking?
		
Click to expand...

Mine is way end of life the brand is 'Elite' , but a quick google says this is its replacement: http://www.halfords.com/cycling/turbo-trainers/trainers/elite-magnetic-cycle-trainer in fact, it is that one with a new paint job and a few slight design changes..

Most important thing is the tyre you use, you can buy specific turbo trainer tyres which will be really quiet and not wear out too quick. If you ran a MTB tyre on it, it would be noisy as hell and burn out after 50km!


----------



## rickg (Nov 25, 2015)

hovis said:



			Keep us posted. 

Oh and if you really start to crave food during your fast period then sugar free jelly is a winner.  You can buy them in little pots
		
Click to expand...

Nice one...cheers for that tip! :thup:


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Mine is way end of life the brand is 'Elite' , but a quick google says this is its replacement: http://www.halfords.com/cycling/turbo-trainers/trainers/elite-magnetic-cycle-trainer in fact, it is that one with a new paint job and a few slight design changes..

Most important thing is the tyre you use, you can buy specific turbo trainer tyres which will be really quiet and not wear out too quick. If you ran a MTB tyre on it, it would be noisy as hell and burn out after 50km!
		
Click to expand...

I've got a hybrid so I'm running road tyres on that. I may have to consider one of these as congratulations to myself on my new job.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just been weighed and lost 2lbs, BMI down from 31 to 30.3, Body fat from 24.1% to 22% so pleased with tht. Not a huge drop in weight but chuffed to see a bit drop off especially after a big Saturday out in Leeds.


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Just been weighed and lost 2lbs, BMI down from 31 to 30.3, Body fat from 24.1% to 22% so pleased with tht. Not a huge drop in weight but chuffed to see a bit drop off especially after a big Saturday out in Leeds.
		
Click to expand...

As long as the needle is going in the right direction buddy thats all that matters.  A few percent doesn't sound much  but visually its a massive difference. 

Forget bmi.  Im 8% body fat and still classed as obese.

Good work


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 25, 2015)

There are loads of different diets and ways to lose fat:-


The white diet - This is where you avoid anything that is white, bread, pasta, potato's, milk, rice etc.. You get your macros from eating pulses, legumes, leafy veg and meat. Look up Tim Ferris and the 4hr body for more info on that one.
The lighter life or Cambridge diet, for those that are really fat, well obese and need to lose weight quickly, on 500 calories a day, the weight falls off, but not a good long term diet 
Fasting as has been discussed here, no need to go any further on this one
Cabbage soup diet
detox diet
any other fad diet the ladies magazines spout forth as the next big thing endorsed by such and such celebrity.


The best diet is one where you eat healthy, but do not deny yourself the things you enjoy, crisp, chocolate, alcohol, pies, pasties etc... as long as you eat them in moderation.

A diet alone, which ever you choose, will work for a period of time and then you will plateau and the fat will not be going and your weight will stay the same, it's at this point, you either eat less and risk your overall health or you start to exercise, to get you going again.

But as you exercise you'll need more of the right macros and subsequently more calories to help your body repair, which to some is counter intuitive. Some think that exercising and eating less is a sure fire way to fast weight loss, not so, you need to eat to fuel your body to enable it to burn the fat stored, to enable it to grow.

All said and done, dieting is personal journey, the diet has to be right for the person undertaking it, but that written, personally I think diet is the wrong word to use, people should be looking at a permanent lifestyle change, not a quick fix. The trouble with diets is that they are a sticking plaster on a broken leg, many people diet and their weight yo-yo's, they get grump and moody cause they crave a takeaway, then they get grump and moody because they succumbed to the craving and had a takeaway.

Eating is just common sense, if you eat rubbish you'll get fat, chance health problems and over time become less mobile, then you eat more rubbish, it's a self-fulfilling circle which many have not got the motivation to break.

Whatever you do, just eat healthy, cook your own grub with fresh produce so you know what's in it.

Do a little exercise 10 press ups, 10 sit ups and 10 burpees a night before bed, 2mins work then you get to lie down, it'll make all the difference.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 25, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Just been weighed and lost 2lbs, BMI down from 31 to 30.3, Body fat from 24.1% to 22% so pleased with tht. Not a huge drop in weight but chuffed to see a bit drop off especially after a big Saturday out in Leeds.
		
Click to expand...




hovis said:



			As long as the needle is going in the right direction buddy thats all that matters.  A few percent doesn't sound much  but visually its a massive difference. 

Forget bmi.  Im 8% body fat and still classed as obese.

Good work
		
Click to expand...

As Hovis writes, forget looking at your weight, if you're training or doing any kind of moderate exercise you'll chance be building muscle, so you could lose 5lbs of fat but only lose 2lbs off your overall weight, which means that through you exercise you've gained 3lbs of lean muscle.

Being measured around the waist, neck and chest every couple of weeks are much better indicators of how you are progressing, as if a record of your body fat %.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 25, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			As Hovis writes, forget looking at your weight, if you're training or doing any kind of moderate exercise you'll chance be building muscle, so you could lose 5lbs of fat but only lose 2lbs off your overall weight, which means that through you exercise you've gained 3lbs of lean muscle.

Being measured around the waist, neck and chest every couple of weeks are much better indicators of how you are progressing, as if a record of your body fat %.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, taken a few pics hoping for a before and after. To be honest I've never really been bothered about how much I weigh I do tend to go by how I look. You can easily tell when you've lost or put on weight.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 28, 2015)

Weighed in at 16st 2lbs this morning. Only a few pounds away from breaking one of the goals, i.e. get below 16st. Next target is to get below 15st 7lbs by the end of Jan - and Christmas stuck in the middle of that hence not a huge stretch goal...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Weighed in at 16st 2lbs this morning. Only a few pounds away from breaking one of the goals, i.e. get below 16st. Next target is to get below 15st 7lbs by the end of Jan - and Christmas stuck in the middle of that hence not a huge stretch goal...
		
Click to expand...

Good result after your few beers last night&#128515;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Weight         - 15st 7lb
% Body Fat  - 35.6%
Neck            - 42cm
Chest           - 113cm
Waist           - 114cm
Hip              - 105cm
		
Click to expand...

4 weeks since last on scales and 6 since stats submitted.

Weight         - 15st 2lb - Down 5lb
% Body Fat  - 35.4% - Down .2%
Neck            - 42cm - Same
Chest           - 112cm - Down 1cm
Waist           - 108cm - Down 6cm
Hip              - 103cm - Down 2cm

Pleased with a 5lb loss and a few cm's off waist etc, but with only a small decrease in body fat, is it likely the weight loss is water?


----------



## hovis (Nov 29, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			4 weeks since last on scales and 6 since stats submitted.

Weight         - 15st 2lb - Down 5lb
% Body Fat  - 35.4% - Down .2%
Neck            - 42cm - Same
Chest           - 112cm - Down 1cm
Waist           - 108cm - Down 6cm
Hip              - 103cm - Down 2cm

Pleased with a 5lb loss and a few cm's off waist etc, but with only a small decrease in body fat, is it likely the weight loss is water?
		
Click to expand...

How is your fat being measured?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2015)

hovis said:



			How is your fat being measured?
		
Click to expand...

WeightWatchers scales from Argos&#128515;


----------



## hovis (Nov 29, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			WeightWatchers scales from Argos&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Even the most sophisticated equipment about has fundamental flaws.
We had our fitness test at work a few weeks ago and the external assessor was bragging about his new body analysis machine.  ( pads on your feet and hands too measure body fat) 

I got my fat measured at 9%   i went away and drank 2 litres of water in 30 minutes and asked him to check me again.  He looked extremely puzzled and confused.   My bodyfat was now 7 %.    

This type of equipment measures how fast electrical current passes through the body.  The more hydrated you are the faster it passes and lower your bodyfat. 

Cant beat good old fashioned skin fold calipers for body fat


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2015)

hovis said:



			Even the most sophisticated equipment about has fundamental flaws.
We had our fitness test at work a few weeks ago and the external assessor was bragging about his new body analysis machine.  ( pads on your feet and hands too measure body fat) 

I got my fat measured at 9%   i went away and drank 2 litres of water in 30 minutes and asked him to check me again.  He looked extremely puzzled and confused.   My bodyfat was now 7 %.    

This type of equipment measures how fast electrical current passes through the body.  The more hydrated you are the faster it passes and lower your bodyfat. 

Cant beat good old fashioned skin fold calipers for body fat
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, so in essence with my waist and hips reducing that's a far better indicator ( or am I clutching at straws )


----------



## hovis (Nov 29, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Thanks for that, so in essence with my waist and hips reducing that's a far better indicator ( or am I clutching at straws )
		
Click to expand...

When you loose weight the loss always comes from fat and muscle.   the reason why the waist and neck is such a good monitoring spot is because there's isn't that much muscle in those area's.     If your waist is going down your definitely loosing fat


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2015)

hovis said:



			When you loose weight the loss always comes from fat and muscle.   the reason why the waist and neck is such a good monitoring spot is because there's isn't that much muscle in those area's.     If your waist is going down your definitely loosing fat
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 29, 2015)

It would be good if we could see some before and after pictures. 

Some of you may need name tags to be recognised.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 30, 2015)

Weigh in this morning 16St 8lb's. Put a pound on this week, think its a lose for the month though so not all bad.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 30, 2015)

Weigh in day tomorrow 1st Dec, looks like people are sticking to their goals and some good results getting posted.

Sweep are you still in this, as I don't recall seeing a weigh in on the 1st Nov?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 30, 2015)

One for Marshy especially...

My running has been tough going with my Achilles tendon. Decided after some research that my running shoes were not right for me. I bought the cheapest pair i could from sports direct to see if i got the bug, rather than do my normal thing of getting the top of the range ones to give up after a week. These were comfy, but i realized the first time i wore them, my Achilles hurt and its been getting worse with every run. Not bad enough to stop me, just uncomfortable.

So today, i went for a fitting and assessment at my local 'proper' sports shop.

The guy said, my cheapo shoes were not actually bad! Just not right for me. Turns out i overpronate, basically, my foot rolls a bit on impact increasing stress to in my case my Achilles. So I tried on 8 different pairs of high support shoes, narrowed it to 3 and ran in them all. Decided on the final pair!

http://www.brooksrunning.com/en_gb/adrenaline-gts-15-mens-running-shoes/110181.html

OK, they are far from cheap!!! BUT!!! If it means i can run without causing injury, then worth every penny in my eyes!

Sticking to the turbo trainer for a few weeks and keeping up the heat and massage to my achilles until its much better!


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			One for Marshy especially...

My running has been tough going with my Achilles tendon. Decided after some research that my running shoes were not right for me. I bought the cheapest pair i could from sports direct to see if i got the bug, rather than do my normal thing of getting the top of the range ones to give up after a week. These were comfy, but i realized the first time i wore them, my Achilles hurt and its been getting worse with every run. Not bad enough to stop me, just uncomfortable.

So today, i went for a fitting and assessment at my local 'proper' sports shop.

The guy said, my cheapo shoes were not actually bad! Just not right for me. Turns out i overpronate, basically, my foot rolls a bit on impact increasing stress to in my case my Achilles. So I tried on 8 different pairs of high support shoes, narrowed it to 3 and ran in them all. Decided on the final pair!

http://www.brooksrunning.com/en_gb/adrenaline-gts-15-mens-running-shoes/110181.html

OK, they are far from cheap!!! BUT!!! If it means i can run without causing injury, then worth every penny in my eyes!

Sticking to the turbo trainer for a few weeks and keeping up the heat and massage to my achilles until its much better!
		
Click to expand...

I used to work in a sports shop when I was in my late teens so know all about running shoes and pronation. My achilles problem is kind of long term as I used to get every pre season when I played football and then every so often from then onwards. I think my problem this time may be because I played 5 a side the other week on 3g and wore moulds and similar to the hard grounds in summer it's an impact thing when I played. 

Cheers for the heads up though, Brookes are great running shoes as are New Balance and Saucony too. I have been doing some massage as I bought a 3 in 1 foam roller for my achilles and my dodgy bad back and it does feel a little better but not going to rush it running, just going to do some bike work and upper body excercises.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			One for Marshy especially...

My running has been tough going with my Achilles tendon. Decided after some research that my running shoes were not right for me. I bought the cheapest pair i could from sports direct to see if i got the bug, rather than do my normal thing of getting the top of the range ones to give up after a week. These were comfy, but i realized the first time i wore them, my Achilles hurt and its been getting worse with every run. Not bad enough to stop me, just uncomfortable.

So today, i went for a fitting and assessment at my local 'proper' sports shop.

The guy said, my cheapo shoes were not actually bad! Just not right for me. Turns out i overpronate, basically, my foot rolls a bit on impact increasing stress to in my case my Achilles. So I tried on 8 different pairs of high support shoes, narrowed it to 3 and ran in them all. Decided on the final pair!

http://www.brooksrunning.com/en_gb/adrenaline-gts-15-mens-running-shoes/110181.html

OK, they are far from cheap!!! BUT!!! If it means i can run without causing injury, then worth every penny in my eyes!

Sticking to the turbo trainer for a few weeks and keeping up the heat and massage to my achilles until its much better!
		
Click to expand...

I have had bad Achilles problems in both feet now for about 3 years and cannot run at all and even walking sometimes is painful.

Taking you back about 15 years or so I played in a football match on hardish ground with a tiny bit of give and played the whole game.

After about a week I could hardly walk so went to the docs who put me onto the specialist
who gave me some exercises to do and when this didn't work he gave me a cortisone injection.
This cured it very quickly and I played on and did this for 6 months and the pain returned.
I had 3 more cortisone injections against the specialist wishes and played like this for a couple more years.

When I retired from football I had so much pain in my Achilles I could not run for 3 years or so.

Eventually another specialist took a moulding of my foot and made some insoles and the pain disappeared virtually overnight and I started running again.
Eventually the pain reappeared and now i'm where I am now unable to run at all.

Running shoes cheap or expensive will not help at all as I have tried that[you may be different of course].

I wish I could run as its something I have loved since the age of 9.

Some consolation is I now train my son who is 8 and he is a natural and it gives me a lot of pleasure.

I hope yours clears up mate as my feet make me depressed.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Nov 30, 2015)

Going to join in... 

Haven't done other measurements, but I weighed in this morning at a scales-busting 247.7lbs!! 

I used to be built like the side of a fiver until my late-20s, but have piled it on. Got down from 220lbs to 190lbs just before my 40th a few years ago, so I know I can do it if I put my mind to it.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 30, 2015)

BrizoH71 said:



			Going to join in... 

Haven't done other measurements, but I weighed in this morning at a scales-busting 247.7lbs!! 

I used to be built like the side of a fiver until my late-20s, but have piled it on. Got down from 220lbs to 190lbs just before my 40th a few years ago, so I know I can do it if I put my mind to it.
		
Click to expand...



Sweet, welcome on board, the more the merrier.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 30, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I have had bad Achilles problems in both feet now for about 3 years and cannot run at all and even walking sometimes is painful.

Taking you back about 15 years or so I played in a football match on hardish ground with a tiny bit of give and played the whole game.

After about a week I could hardly walk so went to the docs who put me onto the specialist
who gave me some exercises to do and when this didn't work he gave me a cortisone injection.
This cured it very quickly and I played on and did this for 6 months and the pain returned.
I had 3 more cortisone injections against the specialist wishes and played like this for a couple more years.

When I retired from football I had so much pain in my Achilles I could not run for 3 years or so.

Eventually another specialist took a moulding of my foot and made some insoles and the pain disappeared virtually overnight and I started running again.
Eventually the pain reappeared and now i'm where I am now unable to run at all.

Running shoes cheap or expensive will not help at all as I have tried that[you may be different of course].

I wish I could run as its something I have loved since the age of 9.

Some consolation is I now train my son who is 8 and he is a natural and it gives me a lot of pleasure.

I hope yours clears up mate as my feet make me depressed.
		
Click to expand...

Speaking to Hobbit about his bad back a few weeks back, I mentioned a book I bought called 'The Permanent Pain Cure' by Ming Chew, it may help your feet and achilles , as it's all about getting you more flexible. Got to be worth a punt, when you've got nowt tlose.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Speaking to Hobbit about his bad back a few weeks back, I mentioned a book I bought called 'The Permanent Pain Cure' by Ming Chew, it may help your feet and achilles , as it's all about getting you more flexible. Got to be worth a punt, when you've got nowt tlose.
		
Click to expand...

Thx I will have a look


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 30, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Speaking to Hobbit about his bad back a few weeks back, I mentioned a book I bought called 'The Permanent Pain Cure' by Ming Chew, it may help your feet and achilles , as it's all about getting you more flexible. Got to be worth a punt, when you've got nowt tlose.
		
Click to expand...

Been thinking about Yoga for my back - what do you think?


----------



## hovis (Nov 30, 2015)

BrizoH71 said:



			Going to join in... 

Haven't done other measurements, but I weighed in this morning at a scales-busting 247.7lbs!! 

I used to be built like the side of a fiver until my late-20s, but have piled it on. Got down from 220lbs to 190lbs just before my 40th a few years ago, so I know I can do it if I put my mind to it.
		
Click to expand...

Built like the side of a fiver!!!!! Brilliant,  I'm gonna use that one


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 1, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Been thinking about Yoga for my back - what do you think?
		
Click to expand...

The book I mention to PJ above, is a good read I'm up to the stretching exercises, but the chapters before <script id="gpt-impl-0.9416717483292771" src="http://partner.googleadservices.com/gpt/pubads_impl_76.js"></script>that give insight to the stretches and one thing it mentions is that exercise when you have aches and pains could potentially make them worse.

The thing that surprised me is that your back may be hurting, but it may be as a result of an ailment else where, a dodgy knee or ankle for example.

You could have torn tendons or ligaments (very slightly) and stretching would make it worse, the book recommends drinking lots of water daily, taking supplements, some I'd not heard of, but some are the usual suspects, glucosamine, chondroitin, Omega 3 fish oil etc in quite high doses (the book recommends medical advice is unsure) for several weeks before doing any of the stretches, this helps prep the body and it also makes you feel better in yourself.

The drinking of water and taking the supplements also help hydrate and feed the fascia, it's the tissue that helps keep our muscles and organs in check, the book explains it all.

To find out if your drinking enough water, place you hand flat on a table and pinch the skin up on the back, the longer it takes to return to normal the more dehydrated your are. When I started reading the book and before I started drinking way more water than I do now, I tried the skin thing and it took a couple of seconds to return, now after a couple of weeks of drinking water and taking glucosamine it snaps back immediately.


----------



## larmen (Dec 1, 2015)

Rooter said:



			So today, i went for a fitting and assessment at my local 'proper' sports shop.

The guy said, my cheapo shoes were not actually bad! Just not right for me. Turns out i overpronate, basically, my foot rolls a bit on impact increasing stress to in my case my Achilles. So I tried on 8 different pairs of high support shoes, narrowed it to 3 and ran in them all. Decided on the final pair!

http://www.brooksrunning.com/en_gb/adrenaline-gts-15-mens-running-shoes/110181.html

OK, they are far from cheap!!! BUT!!! If it means i can run without causing injury, then worth every penny in my eyes!
		
Click to expand...

Once you find a pair you like, stick with it and buy in bulk.
Until April I ran a lot, and I ran Brooks GTS 12, 13 & 14. I don't get on with the 15s, so when I figured that out I bought 14s in bulk in any colour on SALE pages all over the country. The 15s I had did 20 miles each and went straight to a charity (shoes4africa). It's a shame that they changed something other than the colour this year. Having just restarted running again I have to look around again to find the new shoe.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 1, 2015)

Weigh in day!

11st 6lb still! Not bothered one bit, i can tell that fat is being replaced by muscle. Measurements are about the same, should have bought some body fat calipers as i can just tell i have lost a bucket load already. fitness levels way up, for example did a full 20 minute on the turbo trainer (minus warm up and down) at 90 rpm cadence with heart rate at around 145-155 and covered 13km. (39kmh average) 2 months ago, i wouldn't have been able to do half of that!


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 1, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Weigh in day!

11st 6lb still! Not bothered one bit, i can tell that fat is being replaced by muscle. Measurements are about the same, should have bought some body fat calipers as i can just tell i have lost a bucket load already. fitness levels way up, for example did a full 20 minute on the turbo trainer (minus warm up and down) at 90 rpm cadence with heart rate at around 145-155 and covered 13km. (39kmh average) 2 months ago, i wouldn't have been able to do half of that!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, everyone's goals are different but the aim is the same, lose fat and get fit. I'd be happy as a pig in poop if I could stay the same weight but replace the 2 stone of fat I'm carrying with 2 stone of muscle, then perhaps I could look like the line backer I should have been 25yr ago 

It's not about weight loss, to many get hung up about "I must lose weight", no, look to lose fat and if you maintain the same weight or even increase weight so be it, you'll be leaner and fitter.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Dave went down to boots today and went on one of their body mass machines this to me is an accurate measurement that can be taken periodically.

I don't believe they are totally accurate but mine was.

Weight 14st 4
Height 6ft

B.M.I 27.4
B.Fat 25.7
B.Fat.Mass 23.3

Ok my second weigh in on the same BMI machine as above.
Weight 14.4lb 91.1 kg so a .3 rise.

BMI 27.8
B.fat 20.5
B.F.M 18.6

Have lost 5.2% of body fat this month which seems a lot in a month but have been to the gym 19 times and started training the kids football.
Really cutting out the crap not that I eat much anyhow.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Dec 1, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			It's not about weight loss, to many get hung up about "I must lose weight", no, look to lose fat and if you maintain the same weight or even increase weight so be it, you'll be leaner and fitter.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, i said on day 1, i don't care if i am heavier at the end of this (not that there is an end, this is a complete lifestyle change and will just be the new normal)

Thats me anyway, some people do want to drop weight. everyones goals are different!

Come on guys, how are you all doing? Whats easy? what are you finding tough? I will wager someone has been through the 'tough' already and may give you a new outlook on how to tackle it!


----------



## Rooter (Dec 1, 2015)

@PJ! Thats awesome fella! Massive drop in fat! Good work!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Weigh in day!

11st 6lb still! Not bothered one bit, i can tell that fat is being replaced by muscle. Measurements are about the same, should have bought some body fat calipers as i can just tell i have lost a bucket load already. fitness levels way up, for example did a full 20 minute on the turbo trainer (minus warm up and down) at 90 rpm cadence with heart rate at around 145-155 and covered 13km. (39kmh average) 2 months ago, i wouldn't have been able to do half of that!
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate keep up the good work.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 1, 2015)

At the moment I'm struggling to cut out things like chocolate and crisps. It's pretty mood dependent and mainly at work.

If anyone knows of a decent website for healthier snacks would be good. Not got round to looking myself yet. I think I can lose a bit more weight from exercising more. After that I think it's going to be more diet related and more exercise.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 1, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			At the moment I'm struggling to cut out things like chocolate and crisps. It's pretty mood dependent and mainly at work.
		
Click to expand...

Nuts are a good snack replacement, i have a jar of mixed ones in the cupboard next to the biscuits! Maybe just look at swapping the crisps to a slightly better one, i like the walkers sunbites. 

I'm not a chocolate eater really, so thats not a problem for me. My struggle is with booze still...


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 1, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Exactly, i said on day 1, i don't care if i am heavier at the end of this (not that there is an end, this is a complete lifestyle change and will just be the new normal)

Thats me anyway, some people do want to drop weight. everyones goals are different!

Come on guys, how are you all doing? Whats easy? what are you finding tough? I will wager someone has been through the 'tough' already and may give you a new outlook on how to tackle it!
		
Click to expand...

Got to be honest and I'm struggling abit. Drinking during the week is fine, knocked that on the head, eating more healthily is going ok(ish) but finding time to get to the gym is the most difficult at the moment. Loads of excuses available lol but a combination of djing both Fri and Saturdays, college work mounting up and the wife starting various rooms of decorating that apparently needs doing before we have family round for xmas being the main the excuses!! 

Looking ahead I think the plan for me is to try carry on drinking more water and eating healthy, get to the gym when I can and then in Jan I'll do my dry month again and really get on it. If I can feel like I aren't putting weight on inbetween weighing myself at the end of the month I'll be happy with that.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 1, 2015)

Time is a killer Marshy, thats why i go running at 5:30 AM. 

Just make some small changes that dont affect time, i started doing planks while the kettle is boiling, running up the stairs, use the stairs rather than a lift, get of the tube 1 stop early and walk, when i have 1 minute drop and do 15 press ups, (i am doing about 100 a day) Take out the running, and i have not had to find any time at all... Keep it up dude!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Got to be honest and I'm struggling abit. Drinking during the week is fine, knocked that on the head, eating more healthily is going ok(ish) but finding time to get to the gym is the most difficult at the moment. Loads of excuses available lol but a combination of djing both Fri and Saturdays, college work mounting up and the wife starting various rooms of decorating that apparently needs doing before we have family round for xmas being the main the excuses!! 

Looking ahead I think the plan for me is to try carry on drinking more water and eating healthy, get to the gym when I can and then in Jan I'll do my dry month again and really get on it. If I can feel like I aren't putting weight on inbetween weighing myself at the end of the month I'll be happy with that.
		
Click to expand...

Mate 20 mins 3 times a week will do as long as you diet properly too.

You don't need a gym just do something at home until you have more time.

It takes commitment and hard graft.

Don't find excuses find solutions


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			At the moment I'm struggling to cut out things like chocolate and crisps. It's pretty mood dependent and mainly at work.

If anyone knows of a decent website for healthier snacks would be good. Not got round to looking myself yet. I think I can lose a bit more weight from exercising more. After that I think it's going to be more diet related and more exercise.
		
Click to expand...

They are cravings your body has gotten used to, try and cut down you don't have to stop altogether.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Mate 20 mins 3 times a week will do as long as you diet properly too.

You don't need a gym just do something at home until you have more time.

It takes commitment and hard graft.

Don't find excuses find solutions
		
Click to expand...

I know, I know. What I have been doing is when I'm on my foam roller for my back I have been using the wife's dumbells for my arms and chest for the 10 mins so guessing that counts too!!


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 1, 2015)

Body weight exercises are a good way to go if getting to a gym is not possible. Exercises like :-


Press Ups
Jump Squats
Burpees
plank
Lunges
Tricep dips (Use the side of the bath)
Steps


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 1, 2015)

hovis said:



			Even the most sophisticated equipment about has fundamental flaws.
We had our fitness test at work a few weeks ago and the external assessor was bragging about his new body analysis machine.  ( pads on your feet and hands too measure body fat) 

I got my fat measured at 9%   i went away and drank 2 litres of water in 30 minutes and asked him to check me again.  He looked extremely puzzled and confused.   My bodyfat was now 7 %.    

This type of equipment measures how fast electrical current passes through the body.  The more hydrated you are the faster it passes and lower your bodyfat. 

Cant beat good old fashioned skin fold calipers for body fat
		
Click to expand...

I prefer calipers, but they can also be misleading when it comes to hydration.


----------



## rickg (Dec 1, 2015)

1st Nov

Weight - 86.2
% Body Fat - 33.1
 BMI -27.2
Neck - 15.5"
Chest - 41"
Waist - 39"
Hips - 41.5"

1st Dec

Weight 82.0 kg
%body fat 26.4
BMI 25.8
Neck 15"
Chest 39.5"
Waist 37"
Hips 40"


----------



## woody69 (Dec 1, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			At the moment I'm struggling to cut out things like chocolate and crisps. It's pretty mood dependent and mainly at work.

If anyone knows of a decent website for healthier snacks would be good. Not got round to looking myself yet. I think I can lose a bit more weight from exercising more. After that I think it's going to be more diet related and more exercise.
		
Click to expand...

"Losing" weight is pretty much 90% down do your diet, at least by far and away the easiest way to affect your weight. Exercise will help tone etc. and can assist with losing weight by increasing the deficit between what your body needs versus what it uses, but it's much harder work. As an example a mars bar is approximately 200 calories. To burn that off would be approximately 20 minutes worth of running (depending on your level of fitness, speed etc). It's easier to just not eat the Mars bar.

Anyone struggling for time to work out, I can highly recommend the T25 programme by Shaun T. He did the insanity videos (which are a little hard core), but here he combines 25 minute workouts 6 times a week, with a stretch programme over only 10 weeks and a suggested calorie intake of 1600 calories. I've done it and can confirm it really works.


----------



## hovis (Dec 1, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I prefer calipers, but they can also be misleading when it comes to hydration.
		
Click to expand...

Not even in the same ball park as electrode testing.    according to the guidance notes from the calipers I'm currently looking at hydration can effect the accuracy of the reading by 0.5% in adults under 15% body fat and 1.5% for those over.   So 99.5 % accuracy is good enough for me.

The biggest flaw with calipers is user error.   Always try and use the same person with the same calipers


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2015)

woody69 said:



			"Losing" weight is pretty much 90% down do your diet, at least by far and away the easiest way to affect your weight. Exercise will help tone etc. and can assist with losing weight by increasing the deficit between what your body needs versus what it uses, but it's much harder work. As an example a mars bar is approximately 200 calories. To burn that off would be approximately 20 minutes worth of running (depending on your level of fitness, speed etc). It's easier to just not eat the Mars bar.

Anyone struggling for time to work out, I can highly recommend the T25 programme by Shaun T. He did the insanity videos (which are a little hard core), but here he combines 25 minute workouts 6 times a week, with a stretch programme over only 10 weeks and a suggested calorie intake of 1600 calories. I've done it and can confirm it really works.
		
Click to expand...

How can he recommend a calorie intake of 1600 calories surely this is personal dependence.
Just asking the question


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			1st Nov

Weight - 86.2
% Body Fat - 33.1
 BMI -27.2
Neck - 15.5"
Chest - 41"
Waist - 39"
Hips - 41.5"

1st Dec

Weight 82.0 kg
%body fat 26.4
BMI 25.8
Neck 15"
Chest 39.5"
Waist 37"
Hips 40"
		
Click to expand...

Well done Rick that's excellent.
Are you still IF ing and how are you finding it.


----------



## woody69 (Dec 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			How can he recommend a calorie intake of 1600 calories surely this is personal dependence.
Just asking the question
		
Click to expand...

It's based on the fact an 'average' adult needs circa 2000-2200 calories a day to maintain their weight. By reducing that to 1600 it will create a deficit where you will obviously start to lose weight purely on the diet alone. 400 calories a day over a 7 day week is 2800 calories. Add to that the exercise regime where you are burning anything from an additional 200 - 400 calories per session that pushes you over the 3500 deficit each week, which is the theoretical equivalent of a lb in body weight loss. I was also summarising, as for very small women he suggests slightly less than that.

Obviously if you are seriously struggling and losing focus/lethargic etc then more food would be a sensible choice, but it's more about eating the right things within the plan so you get more from your calories. The plan comes with a recipe book with some excellent suggestions.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2015)

woody69 said:



			It's based on the fact an 'average' adult needs circa 2000-2200 calories a day to maintain their weight. By reducing that to 1600 it will create a deficit where you will obviously start to lose weight purely on the diet alone. 400 calories a day over a 7 day week is 2800 calories. Add to that the exercise regime where you are burning anything from an additional 200 - 400 calories per session that pushes you over the 3500 deficit each week, which is the theoretical equivalent of a lb in body weight loss. I was also summarising, as for very small women he suggests slightly less than that.

Obviously if you are seriously struggling and losing focus/lethargic etc then more food would be a sensible choice, but it's more about eating the right things within the plan so you get more from your calories. The plan comes with a recipe book with some excellent suggestions.
		
Click to expand...

Thx for the reply.

So the answer is a "Average" adult.


----------



## woody69 (Dec 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Thx for the reply.

So the answer is a "Average" adult.
		
Click to expand...

Of course. It can't possibly be tailored to every individuals need as it isn't a personal training plan. It is a general health and fitness scheme designed to lose weight and get people fitter. Some people may do better on it because the deficit they are creating is larger than someone else, but ultimately you have to start somewhere and the "average adult" calorie requirement is a good place, seeing as the entire food industry start from that point. Of course if you want to be more specific and work out exactly the deficit you require there are plenty of calculators / methods that can do that, but let's remember this is a mass produced product aimed at the public to get them fitter. If you start blinding them with complexities, such as the Mifflin-St. Jeor Equation to calculate your Basel Metabolic Rate to in turn work out your Total Energy Exposure, people are going to start switching off.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeh as woody says, its a decent base mark. you cant cater for 100% of the people, some may need more or less, but in short its saying cut 20/25% of your intake of calories if you are having an average amount. Some may be over eating already so their cuts will be greater.

Its simple maths/biology, burn more than you put in and your body will find the energy from somewhere else (ie stored fats)


----------



## hovis (Dec 1, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Yeh as woody says, its a decent base mark. you cant cater for 100% of the people, some may need more or less, but in short its saying cut 20/25% of your intake of calories if you are having an average amount. Some may be over eating already so their cuts will be greater.

Its simple maths/biology, burn more than you put in and your body will find the energy from somewhere else (ie stored fats)
		
Click to expand...

Not quite.  The calorie in vs calorie out will allow you to loose weight.  The objective is to loose fat.  There is a difference. 

When dieting the body really doesn't want to burn fat as it see's your fat as life preserving.   Muscle on the other hand is expendable to a point.   This is regulated by a hormone called 'leptin'  to keep your leptin focused on burning fat and not muscle you need to have a level of weight training in you regime.   The more intense the better.  Think of it as giving your body a reason to keep your muscle.     Also, as fat is burned inside the muscle it would make sense to keep as much as possible to burn more fat


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2015)

woody69 said:



			"Losing" weight is pretty much 90% down do your diet, at least by far and away the easiest way to affect your weight. Exercise will help tone etc. and can assist with losing weight by increasing the deficit between what your body needs versus what it uses, but it's much harder work. As an example a mars bar is approximately 200 calories. To burn that off would be approximately 20 minutes worth of running (depending on your level of fitness, speed etc). It's easier to just not eat the Mars bar.

Anyone struggling for time to work out, I can highly recommend the T25 programme by Shaun T. He did the insanity videos (which are a little hard core), but here he combines 25 minute workouts 6 times a week, with a stretch programme over only 10 weeks and a suggested calorie intake of 1600 calories. I've done it and can confirm it really works.
		
Click to expand...

I get the first paragraph, my only question/concerns in regards Sean T, I believe you would you lose weight if you did the suggested calorie intake and no exercise, Isn't it more important to get a balanced diet when exercising, even with no exercise 1600 could be dangerous if it wasn't balanced or the body isn't getting the right nutritients.

Edit, just seen your later post reference recipes&#128515;


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 1, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Yeh as woody says, its a decent base mark. you cant cater for 100% of the people, some may need more or less, but in short its saying cut 20/25% of your intake of calories if you are having an average amount. Some may be over eating already so their cuts will be greater.

Its simple maths/biology, burn more than you put in and your body will find the energy from somewhere else (ie stored fats)
		
Click to expand...

There is also, by eating the right food, in the right quantities, and exercise with weights, you calorie count may be a lot higher than the daily average, but you'll still lose fat. I'm scoffing around 2500 to 3000 calories a day, but I'm still losing fat, as I'm eating healthy stuff and I've cut out the booze, crisps and chocolate.


----------



## woody69 (Dec 1, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			There is also, by eating the right food, in the right quantities, and exercise with weights, you calorie count may be a lot higher than the daily average, but you'll still lose fat. I'm scoffing around 2500 to 3000 calories a day, but I'm still losing fat, as I'm eating healthy stuff and I've cut out the booze, crisps and chocolate.
		
Click to expand...

That's true, but if your main goal is simply to lose weight and get trimmer (as most people's is) you're making harder for yourself by eating that many calories unless you are exercising a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2015)

woody69 said:



			That's true, but if your main goal is simply to lose weight and get trimmer (as most people's is) you're making harder for yourself by eating that many calories unless you are exercising a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Woody, Not a criticism at you, but this is were I'm confused, I get the gealthy balance, but surely the amount has to complement the effort, over exertion and not enough intake/blood sugars levels etc can be effected, ie if Khamelion kept up the same effort but dropped to 2000 Calories for example, surely there'd be a risk?


----------



## woody69 (Dec 1, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Woody, Not a criticism at you, but this is were I'm confused, I get the gealthy balance, but surely the amount has to complement the effort, over exertion and not enough intake/blood sugars levels etc can be effected, ie if Khamelion kept up the same effort but dropped to 2000 Calories for example, surely there'd be a risk?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you don't want to go into a negative calorie deficit (net) for the day as that can affect how your body responds to storing the energy from food and how you perform with exercise etc. the next day. It is why body builders, ultra marathon runners, triatheletes etc. can eat so many calories i.e. excess of 6k a day and still remain ripped. But you're really not at much risk of doing that on a standard exercise / diet regime. 

It's good to experiment a little. Reduce your calories by 500 or so and see how you feel, perform the next day. If you struggle then top it up, if you do OK take a little more off. Just ensure you don't go below 1000 (net) as then it is likely you will start to suffer with a lack of key nutrition


----------



## Three (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm still in, just not reported anything as I've been sick and done no exercise so probably put on weight. Anyway, it's a marathon not a sprint (no chocolate food pun intended) 

Anyway, golf season is over and I've been driving a lot of tourists around, and spending the day with them, over the past couple of months.   One thing is extremely noticeable, ie the fat people eat a lot more junk than those who aren't overweight.    That might sound obvious, but watching the fat people stuffing down their biscuits and sweets from morning til night has been very interesting to observe, the slim people simply  don't seem to eat any junk between their meals. 

Easier said than done I know, but if all of us who need to lose flab were to stop stuffing down the rubbish food in between the meals, it would be highly beneficial to us all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Yes, you don't want to go into a negative calorie deficit (net) for the day as that can affect how your body responds to storing the energy from food and how you perform with exercise etc. the next day. It is why body builders, ultra marathon runners, triatheletes etc. can eat so many calories i.e. excess of 6k a day and still remain ripped. But you're really not at much risk of doing that on a standard exercise / diet regime. 

It's good to experiment a little. Reduce your calories by 500 or so and see how you feel, perform the next day. If you struggle then top it up, if you do OK take a little more off. Just ensure you don't go below 1000 (net) as then it is likely you will start to suffer with a lack of key nutrition
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Woody


----------



## rickg (Dec 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done Rick that's excellent.
Are you still IF ing and how are you finding it.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, very pleased with how it's going....missing chocolate, crisps, sweets, ice cream, etc like crazy. Totally cut out booze except for a blow out last Friday at a works reunion. 

Still doing the IF plan and finding it OK.....using the sugar free jelly advice if I get really peckish.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Cheers mate, very pleased with how it's going....missing chocolate, crisps, sweets, ice cream, etc like crazy. Totally cut out booze except for a blow out last Friday at a works reunion. 

Still doing the IF plan and finding it OK.....using the sugar free jelly advice if I get really peckish.
		
Click to expand...

Topman 

Good news you might be able to fit back into your colourful clothes instead of all the drab ones.:thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 2, 2015)

Breakfast wise what are you all starting the day with? Had a good think about what I'm doing/not doing last night and think if I can start the day well then that makes eating for the full day much easier/better. Not really a big fruit fan but could eat a handful of grapes/strawberries, I can have my shakes as breakfast but by 11 I feel the need to eat. I can't eat nuts as I'm allergic to them. 

Also the wife has said I've started snoring which is a sign that I'm putting some weight back on!!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Breakfast wise what are you all starting the day with? Had a good think about what I'm doing/not doing last night and think if I can start the day well then that makes eating for the full day much easier/better. Not really a big fruit fan but could eat a handful of grapes/strawberries, I can have my shakes as breakfast but by 11 I feel the need to eat. I can't eat nuts as I'm allergic to them. 

Also the wife has said I've started snoring which is a sign that I'm putting some weight back on!!!
		
Click to expand...

Marshy I didn't get your weight but the simple solution is to eat and exercise.

Depending on what your used to just cut down slightly it could mean as little as 200 calories a day it all helps.

Porridge is good for breakfast and you can even make pancakes with it with some strawberrys or rasberrys or cut up banana whatever suits you and then just cut down your calorie intake slowly.

This process is long term not short term so it will take time and commitment it certainly is not easy.

To many people get caught up in the I cant eat this and I cant eat that of course you can as long as your in a deficit you will lose weight simple.


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 2, 2015)

It December check in time, still missing updates from:-

Rooter - Weight, neck, chest, waist and hips
The Poacher - Weight
Three - weight
Hobbit - Weight
Bazzatron - Weight, neck and waist
Adiemel - weight
Sweep - weight
Scott W - weight
Virtuocity - weight, neck, chest, waist and hips
Beezerk - weight
Marshy77 - weight and bodyfat

Apologies if you've posted and I've missed it


----------



## Rooter (Dec 2, 2015)

Weight 11st.6lb 
W 35
C 37
N 15


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 2, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			It December check in time, still missing updates from:-

Rooter - Weight, neck, chest, waist and hips
The Poacher - Weight
Three - weight
Hobbit - Weight
Bazzatron - Weight, neck and waist
Adiemel - weight
Sweep - weight
Scott W - weight
Virtuocity - weight, neck, chest, waist and hips
Beezerk - weight
Marshy77 - weight and bodyfat

Apologies if you've posted and I've missed it
		
Click to expand...

Did mine on 25.11

13st 6 (85.5kg)
Body Fat 22%


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2015)

Weigh in for January over the next couple of days hopefully we all have not gone overboard this xmas.

I should be a lower body fat than before even though I had a couple of dodgy days but generally kept to my plan.

How has everyone else coped with xmas temtations?


----------



## Three (Dec 30, 2015)

I started late but have got into it the past few weeks. 
I got up to over 94kg, me at my worst looking. 

Bought a food blender and making a load of veg soup at the beginning of each week, putting about 10 different things in it, stick some in the freezer so always got a supply to cook up with a bit of fresh meat in for a stew/soup. 

Back in the gym, was scared of running again due to previous knees pain but doing 5k 4 or 5 times a week and times getting faster.    Also back on the weights and stretching a bit. 

Weighed this morning at 91kg, target is 85  by 1st April, and then target is to keep at that weight, not put it back on. 

So in English, was 14 stone 11,  now 14 stone 5 and dropping.    It's a start!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 30, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Weigh in for January over the next couple of days hopefully we all have not gone overboard this xmas.

I should be a lower body fat than before even though I had a couple of dodgy days but generally kept to my plan.

How has everyone else coped with xmas temtations?
		
Click to expand...

Dreading it,&#128515; 2 weeks of no running/swimming etc, haven't eaten badly and only a few nights on the Ale, weigh in friday and back to trg full time from monday.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 30, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Dreading it,&#128515; 2 weeks of no running/swimming etc, haven't eaten badly and only a few nights on the Ale, weigh in friday and back to trg full time from monday.
		
Click to expand...

Same, not had a good month but back on it on Saturday, doing dry January too and going to really get stuck in.


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 30, 2015)

Just ate crap this month, done little or no exercise, looking forward to the new year and getting stuck in properly.


----------



## rickg (Dec 30, 2015)

Went totally overboard this Xmas!! 
Think I might have put it all back on...dreading weigh in day.....


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 30, 2015)

Weighed in this morning, tipped the scales at 16st 5lb, from an all time low of 14 st 5lb in February. Had an awful last few months. Can't wait to get out running and eating right again.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2015)

Some serious lack of discipline and even less will power going on here.

Cant wait till next week in the gym and all the newbies come in for a couple of weeks the quit.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 30, 2015)

I made a point of driving past the gym today and felt better for it. Weight popped up to 13st 1lb but will soon be back to my target of 13st 12lb


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd not seen this thread before, I don't want to read back 8 pages so can someone do me a quick summary as I'd like to join in as I need to lose wait and get a bit toned as I feel overweight, lacking a bit of energy and I've got a niggling lower back and lumbar pain, I think if I follow a regime and have a target I can gets down to my fighting weight again, how are you working out the figures? 

What's just confused me when measuring myself, is, my measured size around my waist in 3" more than my trouser waist size? So which do you use?


----------



## Rooter (Dec 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'd not seen this thread before, I don't want to read back 8 pages so can someone do me a quick summary as I'd like to join in as I need to lose wait and get a bit toned as I feel overweight, lacking a bit of energy and I've got a niggling lower back and lumbar pain, I think if I follow a regime and have a target I can gets down to my fighting weight again, how are you working out the figures? 

What's just confused me when measuring myself, is, my measured size around my waist in 3" more than my trouser waist size? So which do you use?
		
Click to expand...

Trouser size is your hips, waist is straight over your belly button.

basically robin, add you stats, give your self a target and go! some good ideas if you get time to read back through. Some like me are not concerned about weight, and doing it for a fitness goal (mine is a sub 25 min 5k) other want to lose weight, reduce blood pressure etc etc etc. I would wager if you could fit an excercise regime in, you could sort your odd sleeping patterns a little..

I have stuck a little weight on over xmas i think, my Achilles has been playing up so not run for 2 weeks. Just got my fitbit watch, doing dry Jan as well so January i am going to smash it as long as my body can keep up with my mind!


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Trouser size is your hips, waist is straight over your belly button.

basically robin, add you stats, give your self a target and go! some good ideas if you get time to read back through. Some like me are not concerned about weight, and doing it for a fitness goal (mine is a sub 25 min 5k) other want to lose weight, reduce blood pressure etc etc etc. I would wager if you could fit an excercise regime in, you could sort your odd sleeping patterns a little..

I have stuck a little weight on over xmas i think, my Achilles has been playing up so not run for 2 weeks. Just got my fitbit watch, doing dry Jan as well so January i am going to smash it as long as my body can keep up with my mind!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Scott, how do you work out the figures for fat, muscle etc? Is there a mathematical factoring of my sizes?

My stats this morning are. 

Weight 87kg
Neck 17"
Chest 42"
Hips 36"
Waist 43"

How do I convert these? 

Going to start using my fitness pal again, I lost a stone after I started inputting everything, creates good awareness.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			Cheers Scott, how do you work out the figures for fat, muscle etc? Is there a mathematical factoring of my sizes?

My stats this morning are. 

Weight 87kg
Neck 17"
Chest 42"
Hips 36"
Waist 43"

How do I convert these? 

Going to start using my fitness pal again, I lost a stone after I started inputting everything, creates good awareness.
		
Click to expand...

Robin Muscle, fat figures would be gotten of a special set of scales. I've got weight watcher ones. At present it's too scary to look at my bad fat and BMI.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Robin Muscle, fat figures would be gotten of a special set of scales. I've got weight watcher ones. At present it's too scary to look at my bad fat and BMI.
		
Click to expand...

Just found a few charts and calculators and all of them say that I'm on the edge of overweight & obese with a 27.9 BMI 

Apparently I should be around 11-11.5 stone 

My hip to waist ratio is 1.19 which means I have a high risk of cardiovascular problems 

I'm not sure I'm pleased I came across this thread now


----------



## User20205 (Dec 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			Just found a few charts and calculators and all of them say that I'm on the edge of overweight & obese with a 27.9 BMI 

Apparently I should be around 11-11.5 stone 

My hip to waist ratio is 1.19 which means I have a high risk of cardiovascular problems 

I'm not sure I'm pleased I came across this thread now 

Click to expand...

Smash it fishy!!! You know homie won't be working on his fitness. Last 5 holes is where it counts . YOTF. #teamfishy


----------



## Rooter (Dec 31, 2015)

Lol I would take bmi with a pinch of salt. Body callipers are cheap and a good option for fat %.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 31, 2015)

I have just come back from town after my weigh in on the machine I have been using in Boots unfortunately it was reading wrong[bloody hope so].
I went from 20% body fat last month to 37% this lol so I called the manager over and we did it twice more coming out at 34.4 and 37.1% respectively so with a minute or so it changed nearly 3%.
I will go back in and try again in January so I would take it all with a pinch of salt.
The best way I suppose is how you look and how you feel and monthly Photos to compare.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 31, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			The best way I suppose is how you look and how you feel and monthly Photos to compare.
		
Click to expand...

And how your clothes fit! i can tell my quads/thighs are growing muscle mass due to some jeans i wear! also suit jackets are now not as tight as they were a few months back..


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			Just found a few charts and calculators and all of them say that I'm on the edge of overweight & obese with a 27.9 BMI 

Apparently I should be around 11-11.5 stone 

My hip to waist ratio is 1.19 which means I have a high risk of cardiovascular problems 

I'm not sure I'm pleased I came across this thread now 

Click to expand...

My BMI is above 30... and I daren't say by how much. I don't have a hip to waist ratio, its more of an exercise in trigonometry. Apparently I need to be 7'14" for my weight.

And its not nice when your doc says you are almost morbidly obese. At least I'm over a stone less than when I had my last heart attack.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			4 weeks since last on scales and 6 since stats submitted.

Weight         - 15st 2lb - Down 5lb
% Body Fat  - 35.4% - Down .2%
Neck            - 42cm - Same
Chest           - 112cm - Down 1cm
Waist           - 108cm - Down 6cm
Hip              - 103cm - Down 2cm

Pleased with a 5lb loss and a few cm's off waist etc, but with only a small decrease in body fat, is it likely the weight loss is water?
		
Click to expand...

Weight            - 15.6. - Up 4
% Body Fat     - 35.6 - Up .2
Neck                - 42 Same
Chest               - 111 Down 1
Waist               - 109 Up 1
Hips                 - 103 Same

Overall reasonably happy, not as bad as feared, roll on monday&#128515;


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2016)

A good Christmas and New Year. Up to 16st 9lbs, well up on the 16-2 at the beginning of November.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			Going to start using my fitness pal again, I lost a stone after I started inputting everything, creates good awareness.
		
Click to expand...

I use this sometimes as well, really comprehensive and a wake up call most of the time


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 1, 2016)

Since the middle of November I have put 4kg on so I have got some work to do this month.

I am now 5kg overweight and this thread will be a good goal to lose it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 2, 2016)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Dave went down to boots today and went on one of their body mass machines this to me is an accurate measurement that can be taken periodically.

I don't believe they are totally accurate but mine was.

Weight 14st 4
Height 6ft

B.M.I 27.4
B.Fat 25.7
B.Fat.Mass 23.3

Ok my second weigh in on the same BMI machine as above.
Weight 14.4lb 91.1 kg so a .3 rise.

BMI 27.8
B.fat 20.5
B.F.M 18.6

January 2nd 2016

Body mass index 26.9
Body fat             22.0
Body fat mass     19.6

Body fat up 2% this month which is a bit surprising but overall pretty pleased.
Will be taking the weight training to another level now as I have now got a training partner which will help push me more.
Have a 5 month goal now as we have booked our holiday.

Good luck to all that are sticking to there plan and good luck to those starting Monday i,m sure there will be a few.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Cheers Scott, how do you work out the figures for fat, muscle etc? Is there a mathematical factoring of my sizes?

My stats this morning are. 

Weight 87kg
Neck 17"
Chest 42"
Hips 36"
Waist 43"

How do I convert these? 

Going to start using my fitness pal again, I lost a stone after I started inputting everything, creates good awareness.
		
Click to expand...

The 'My Fitness Pal' app is really good, especially like the bar code scanning option for inputting what you're eating.

To get you Body Fat %, do like PJ does an pop into a Boots and use one of their machines, of get yourself a set of posh scales that do the electrical impedance thing, the set I have allegedly to bone mass, water weight, muscle mass, body fat, overall weight.

I'm keeping a record of the stats people post and have put them into a Excel graph, I'll post it up once we get a few more weigh ins


----------



## Rooter (Jan 2, 2016)

on a side note, anyone here use a fitbit? looking for some friends!!


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 2, 2016)

There are now 18 people on the "Get fit and less Fat thread", more are more then welcome, but we've had a few who posted stats back in October who've not posted anything for a while.

I'll have look back through the thread to see if I've missed any, but there was no stat for December from:-


The Poacher
Adiemel
Sweep
Scott W
Virtuocity
Beezerk
Brizoh71

And bar those that have added their stats for January, all the above have Jan stats to post as well.

** Edit went back through the posts and caught a couple I'd missed


----------



## Rooter (Jan 2, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Weight 11st.6lb 
W 35
C 37
N 15
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			but there was no stat for December from:-

Rooter
		
Click to expand...

mine from dec dude.. above.

Today:
Weight 11.9lb
W 34.75
C 36.5
N 15


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 2, 2016)

Rooter said:



			mine from dec dude.. above.

Today:
Weight 11.9lb
W 34.75
C 36.5
N 15
		
Click to expand...

Yup I got that on a re-read, looks like you're doing very well, becoming leaner and more toned.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			There are now 18 people on the "Get fit and less Fat thread", more are more then welcome, but we've had a few who posted stats back in October who've not posted anything for a while.

I'll have look back through the thread to see if I've missed any, but there was no stat for December from:-


The Poacher
Adiemel
Sweep
Scott W
Virtuocity
Beezerk
Brizoh71

And bar those that have added their stats for January, all the above have Jan stats to post as well.

** Edit went back through the posts and caught a couple I'd missed
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for this. Went for my first run in about a decade yesterday and needless to say. I need practice.

Weight 201lbs
 Body Fat  19%, 
Neck, 16.5
Chest, 41
Waist  36
Hips   42


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2016)

Well that's 2lb I don't expect to see again, see ya &#128526;


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2016)

I've just found an App on the hone screen of my iPhone named "Health", it would seem it's monitoring my movements when I carry my phone around!  I've put some data in it but haven't got my head around it fully yet, anyone else have it or use it?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jan 3, 2016)

Starting mine from tomorrow, had a lot on in December with family so was eating as and when I got the chance which was mostly shop-bought premades or takeaway for convenience.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 3, 2016)

After a few weeks off with a broken toe it is back to circuit training this week and I am starting at the local park run next Saturday. OK the 5k may kill me but got to start somewhere and from what I hear the atmosphere at these park runs is great for people starting out on the road to getting fitter


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 4, 2016)

Up to 17St, 6lb's put on over the last 3 weeks of December disappointed but not unexpected. A slight niggle kept me out of the gym. 

But back to the gym after work, bag is packed and in the car.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 4, 2016)

Weighed myself this morning and was 13st 8.5 lbs. that was up just over 4lbs since 4 Dec 2015, so not too bad. At just over 6' 2" I don't need to lose that much but if I can get down to 12 st 10 that would be great. Will be trying to walk / run a bit more and by being more careful what I eat, hopefully get there before my summer holidays.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'll be getting harpooned, I mean weighed tomorrow night.


----------



## gmc40 (Jan 4, 2016)

GB72 said:



			After a few weeks off with a broken toe it is back to circuit training this week and I am starting at the local park run next Saturday. OK the 5k may kill me but got to start somewhere and from what I hear the atmosphere at these park runs is great for people starting out on the road to getting fitter
		
Click to expand...

parkrun is great and has really helped motivate me. I did my first in April 2015 and have ran 33 in total and volunteered in 7 (6 as tail runner). I've also joined a running club, ran numerous 10k's a couple of half marathons, a metric marathon (26.2km) and my first full marathon on New Years Eve.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 4, 2016)

Did my final post festivities weigh in yesterday, 16st 10lb, so another 5lb on since Wednesday. Feel disgusted with myself.

4 mile run this evening, have set myself a target of 100miles by February 20th when I go on holiday.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's a graph of everyone who started this in October, but with all those who have updated for the start of Jan.

I'll have mine on tomorrow, though I reckon it'll be an increase as December was a bit of a eat anything month.

Those with straight lines are either very good a weight maintenance (Pokerjoke) or have only one weigh in, in which case I just used the same weight for the previous months EG. Fish only just started this month at 192lbs, and not having any data for Oct, Nov or Dec I just used his Jan weight.

Also, I round up and down the weight that are given in Kg so 97kg or 213.8 gets rounded up to 214lbs, 95kg or 209.4 gets rounded down to 204lbs


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for organising mate.

Mines going the same way as my handicap


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Here's a graph of everyone who started this in October, but with all those who have updated for the start of Jan.

I'll have mine on tomorrow, though I reckon it'll be an increase as December was a bit of a eat anything month.

Those with straight lines are either very good a weight maintenance (Pokerjoke) or have only one weigh in, in which case I just used the same weight for the previous months EG. Fish only just started this month at 192lbs, and not having any data for Oct, Nov or Dec I just used his Jan weight.

Also, I round up and down the weight that are given in Kg so 97kg or 213.8 gets rounded up to 214lbs, 95kg or 209.4 gets rounded down to 204lbs

View attachment 18056

Click to expand...

Can I join as well. 192lbs for me, I need some motivation as I have enjoyed my food over the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2016)

Cheers Khamelion,
On another note, that App, My Fitness Pal is excellent, especially the barcode scanner, also talks to other Apps, my Microsoft Band syncs to it so very impressed.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			Did my final post festivities weigh in yesterday, 16st 10lb, so another 5lb on since Wednesday. Feel disgusted with myself.

4 mile run this evening, have set myself a target of 100miles by February 20th when I go on holiday.
		
Click to expand...

You won't really have gained 5lbs of fat - water weight will be to blame for probably 4lbs due to excessive carbs. Eat healthily, drink plenty of water and some exercise and it will be gone in a few days.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 4, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Can I join as well. 192lbs for me, I need some motivation as I have enjoyed my food over the last 6 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem, you and Fish are the same weight, so only your line is showing as you're on top of Fish. Ohhhh, how the hell am I going to get rid of that picture?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes a very stable weight for me as I eat and train the same every week and have done since the start with hardly any variation.
However this month have started some different exercises and have increased the weight on the ones I do regulary like Squats,deadlifts,incline presses etc.
Also did my first Yoga session tonight with the misses just a beginners as I am really tight in the hips and shoulders and back and really need to keep this up.
Hoping to put on a pound or two of muscle this month whilst losing a percent or 2 of body fat which once again should keep the weight stable.
Totally committed to the next 5 months especially for the holiday.

I hope all the others that are getting started this month or are starting again keep to there goals.

2 people I follow on You-tube are Kinobody and Athleanx and I find them very easy to understand if anyone is interested.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 4, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes a very stable weight for me as I eat and train the same every week and have done since the start with hardly any variation.
However this month have started some different exercises and have increased the weight on the ones I do regulary like Squats,deadlifts,incline presses etc.
Also did my first Yoga session tonight with the misses just a beginners as I am really tight in the hips and shoulders and back and really need to keep this up.
Hoping to put on a pound or two of muscle this month whilst losing a percent or 2 of body fat which once again should keep the weight stable.
Totally committed to the next 5 months especially for the holiday.

I hope all the others that are getting started this month or are starting again keep to there goals.

2 people I follow on You-tube are Kinobody and Athleanx and I find them very easy to understand if anyone is interested.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to try a pilates class on Thursday. Having physio on my back and doing the exercises I've been given but been told that a pilates or yoga class will help aswell.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 5, 2016)

Cheers Khamelion, looks good but I'm only 238lb's. Well hope so anyway, 14lb's to a stone. My weigh in was 17St.
But the arrow is in the right direction though


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2016)

How often do you want reports, I think weekly rather monthly and on a Monday after a weekend, this would show constant highs & lows, after all, it only takes a minute to jump on the scales. I think once some start reporting regularly it will pull everyone else along


----------



## shewy (Jan 5, 2016)

Has anyone on here used a dietitian or nutritionist? My diet's dreadfull tbh


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 5, 2016)

Fish said:



			How often do you want reports, I think weekly rather monthly and on a Monday after a weekend, this would show constant highs & lows, after all, it only takes a minute to jump on the scales. I think once some start reporting regularly it will pull everyone else along
		
Click to expand...

You want weight watchers mate.

Also some are not doing it to lose weight and changes are minimal even monthly.


----------



## Scott W (Jan 5, 2016)

226.4 lbs this morning...looking to lose around 10lbs this month before i go skiing with the lads...serious quad work required


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2016)

I mentioned on the fat club thread, i have a 3 months free pass to myfitnesspal Premium. I think it should still work, drop me a PM if you want it. I now track all my stuff on my fitbit watch which is awesome!

Amazing what difference a cold does on your resting heart rate! Bought the watch on boxing day while i had a steaming cold, its since gone and my resting BPM has dropped 15 bpm! Recovery time and resting BPM are another measurement i am looking at on my quest.. Next up i am going to buy the fitbot scales that do all the fancy stuff and sync with my data.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 5, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Cheers Khamelion, looks good but I'm only 238lb's. Well hope so anyway, 14lb's to a stone. My weigh in was 17St.
But the arrow is in the right direction though 

Click to expand...

MY bad, I read your weight in post as 17st 6lbs, I've adjusted accordingly


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 5, 2016)

Fish said:



			How often do you want reports, I think weekly rather monthly and on a Monday after a weekend, this would show constant highs & lows, after all, it only takes a minute to jump on the scales. I think once some start reporting regularly it will pull everyone else along
		
Click to expand...

Monthly at the beginning of the each month will suffice, no need to report in weekly.

You also want to be careful with the quantity of weigh ins you do, as if the numbers don't go in the direction you want it very easy to become disheartened. Also people have different goals, some are doing this to lose weight, some are doing it to get fit and some are looking to bin the fat weight, pack on lean muscle and stay the same weight.

I'm about 2 stone over weight at 15st 3lbs, I'd like to lose the 2 stone of fat, but gain about a stone and a half of muscle and be lean and fit at 14st 7lbs


----------



## rickg (Jan 5, 2016)

1st Nov

Weight - 86.2
% Body Fat - 33.1
 BMI -27.2
Neck - 15.5"
Chest - 41"
Waist - 39"
Hips - 41.5"

1st Dec

Weight 82.0 kg
%body fat 26.4
BMI 25.8
Neck 15"
Chest 39.5"
Waist 37"
Hips 40"

5th Jan

Weight 83.4kg
%body fat 27.2
BMI 26.3
Neck 15"
Chest 39.5"
Waist 37"
Hips 40"

1.4 kg on since last weigh in which was pretty much all Xmas eating/drinking, although Dec was spent travelling a lot eating out at restaurants and drinking red wine so that didn't help.

Time to get back on the metaphorical bike and get that weight back off this month.


----------



## chellie (Jan 5, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			I'm going to try a pilates class on Thursday. Having physio on my back and doing the exercises I've been given but been told that a pilates or yoga class will help aswell.
		
Click to expand...

If you try either of these make sure you have a good teacher and small classes.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Did mine on 25.11

13st 6 (85.5kg)
Body Fat 22%
		
Click to expand...

Just done mine and I can't believe it, I've only put on 1lb since 25.11. Been to the gym maybe 2 times since and eaten like a pig and had a fair few nights out but since NYD I've been really good and drink so much water and a mix of cucumber, lemon, mint and water. Body fat had gone down

Weight 13st 7lb
Body Fat 20.5%

Surprised but encouraged by the last few days and determined to stick with it and carry on.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 5, 2016)

First time back at circuit training since I broke my toe. Hurt like hell and now on the sofa unable to move


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 6, 2016)

I've removed 

The Poacher
Sweep
Adiemel
Beezerk
Virtuocity

From the graph, as it appears they are no longer participating, as they have not posted new figures since November. New graph below, Brizoh71 you got you new figures?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 6, 2016)

shewy said:



			Has anyone on here used a dietitian or nutritionist? My diet's dreadfull tbh
		
Click to expand...

I've signed up to do 'The Bodycoaches' eating and exercise plan. The Body Coach is Joe Wicks, he's all over facebook, Twitter, Instagram, while it's not that cheap I needed ideas, advice on what to eat, when and how much.

I know the basic principles of diet behind a good training plan and with time I dare say I could've worked it out, but it's like most things just because you know a little doesn't mean what you're doing is correct. So I figured why not let someone who knows about this stuff provide me with a plan to follow.

I'm looking forward to starting it next week.


----------



## Scott W (Jan 6, 2016)

Scott W said:



			226.4 lbs this morning...looking to lose around 10lbs this month before i go skiing with the lads...serious quad work required
		
Click to expand...

Made it to gym last night and did a big leg session, feels today like i normally do on day 2-3 of ski trip ...Ouch!


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 6, 2016)

Scott W said:



			Made it to gym last night and did a big leg session, feels today like i normally do on day 2-3 of ski trip ...Ouch!
		
Click to expand...

You know you've done a good leg workout when you have to go downstairs on your bum.

You know you've done a good arm workout when you have to nod you head to clean your teeth.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 10, 2016)

10 days in to the New Year, 9 out of 10 days been good, swimming/jogging, small bit if gym work and good diet.
Hate it, absolutely hate it, but sticking with it.
Hang on in there guys, I know we're going see some great posts on 1st Feb, keep going, I know I need help&#128515;
So if you're struggling and hurting, you're not alone, keep digging.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 10, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			10 days in to the New Year, 9 out of 10 days been good, swimming/jogging, small bit if gym work and good diet.
Hate it, absolutely hate it, but sticking with it.
Hang on in there guys, I know we're going see some great posts on 1st Feb, keep going, I know I need help&#55357;&#56835;
So if you're struggling and hurting, you're not alone, keep digging.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate good job.

I went to the gym on Thursday and did 2 personal best in pull ups and incline bench press and then went on to do another personal best in Deadlifts and on my 3rd rep my back clicked and went into spasm.
Gutted as it has been 4 days off now even though I done some arms on Saturday.
Back in the gym tomorrow starting gently again.:mmm:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 10, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done mate good job.

I went to the gym on Thursday and did 2 personal best in pull ups and incline bench press and then went on to do another personal best in Deadlifts and on my 3rd rep my back clicked and went into spasm.
Gutted as it has been 4 days off now even though I done some arms on Saturday.
Back in the gym tomorrow starting gently again.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tony, trying a different approach this time with the fitness, for the first couple of months I'm simply training, no targets as such, lunchtime is run just over a mile to the pool, swim 800metres, run back, not recording how long it's taking etc, diet is just cutting out the junk and healthy food, this morning was a 4 mile jog, wouldn't call it a run, but it hurt! lol
Sorry to hear about your back, they're really are my worst fear. Hardest part is resisting the scales to see how I'm doing, going on next sunday half way through!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jan 11, 2016)

Take me out of this please, I've got far too much on and don't frequent the forum as much just now to post updates.. apart from this one.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 11, 2016)

Just listened to a really interesting presentation around fat loss for middle aged men, if you have 20 minutes its worth a listen. Would be interested in the in house "Experts" opinions on what this chap has to say..

http://www.thedvcc.com/blog/how-to-...4559799&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 11, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Just listened to a really interesting presentation around fat loss for middle aged men, if you have 20 minutes its worth a listen. Would be interested in the in house "Experts" opinions on what this chap has to say..

http://www.thedvcc.com/blog/how-to-...4559799&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin

Click to expand...

I read it and of course he is right in what he says the hardest place to lose fat is your tummy or gut.
There is no doubt a 20-30 HIIT is better than an hour slow or steady.

Lots of us are doing this "a year to get fit and less fat" and many of us are on different programmes but my breakdown is this.

If you want to lose weight that is very easy to do if you have the willpower to succeed because if you are weak and some have already shown weakness you will fail guaranteed it really is that simple.
Eat healthier than you are now,exercise and burn calories if you are able and stay away from the crap and you will lose weight.

If you are relatively healthy already but are carrying access fat just cut your calorie intake by about 200 a day exercise hard 2 or 3 days a week then you will lose body fat and start to tone up the wobbly bits.

If you are relatively fit and healthy and are relatively toned[where I believe I fall]but you want to get bigger but lose body fat there are many sites to look at and I put 2 that I follow in a previous post.

There is no doubt whatever route you take or whatever results you are trying to achieve,hard work,discipline.commitment,willpower,eating healthy and time are key components because if you want results they do take time.

If you are dieting at the moment you are in it for the short term because that's what diets are but if your in it for the long haul do your research with the likes of Rooters link and maybe the 2 guys I put up because there is so much useful info out there.

Good luck as always


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 11, 2016)

Lost 9lb this week (it might be water but I don't care I weigh less ) and I ran 12 miles last week. Another 88miles to go to hit my target of 100 miles before my holiday.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Just listened to a really interesting presentation around fat loss for middle aged men, if you have 20 minutes its worth a listen. Would be interested in the in house "Experts" opinions on what this chap has to say..

http://www.thedvcc.com/blog/how-to-...4559799&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin

Click to expand...

Enjoyed listening to that and a few things different to what I believed.
Part of the solution/problem imo is that there is so much advice out there and at times some contradict each other.
Picking one and sticking to it will only be measurable at the end and if it's worked for you.
Whichever method/programme etc, you follow, good luck, willpower and attitude will be the main things any of us need&#128515;
Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2016)

Very interesting link.....what are the views of the experts on here of taking the 3 supplements they advise.....Magnesium, fish oil and protein whey?
Also I've just bought a second hand excercise bike....sounds like this type of exercise is no good and I should be concentrating on resistance training?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 12, 2016)

rickg said:



			Very interesting link.....what are the views of the experts on here of taking the 3 supplements they advise.....Magnesium, fish oil and protein whey?
Also I've just bought a second hand excercise bike....sounds like this type of exercise is no good and I should be concentrating on resistance training?
		
Click to expand...

All 3 of the supplements could be beneficial if you have a poor diet or you are training hard and need to maintain muscle[protein].


For me personally protein is the most important and you should be looking to get around 0.8 grams in a day per pound you weigh,if you are training really hard and are trying to bulk up you might want to take it up to a gram per pound you weigh.
I,m no expert but I have read so much over the last couple of months.
Google Athleanx mate this guy is absolutely brilliant[Jeff Cavaliere]he knows his stuff.
I was listening to a video of his yesterday about the benefits of protein supplements depending on body fat and found it very interesting.

What he was saying was steady training is not as good as High intensity interval training so instead of doing an hour steady do 20-30 minutes high intensity or interval training where your really going hard and sweating.

Are you back intermitting fasting?


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2016)

My first order has just arrived from Muscle Food, excellent prices and the meat quality looks great, loads of protein, will start to exercise more now and get more balance between intake and workouts, already lost 13lbs just by cutting out the late night crap, now it's time to manage the diet alongside fitness.

Off to play at Enville now


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 12, 2016)

hovis said:



			A diet taking the usa by storm at the moment is "intermittent fasting "  i'm at the end of my third month and my waist had gone from 39 to 33.5 inches  and body Fat from 19% to 9.8.    but most important,  I've preserved most of my muscle mass

Having worked in the bodybuilding industry for 17 years i can say this is the only diet that works without having to smash the cardio.

It doesn't work so well for women though
		
Click to expand...




hovis said:



			Currently watching doctor in the house on channel one.  Even the doctor says intermittent fasting has massive health benefits
		
Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			Sorry mate just seen your post.

What did he say the benefits were.

Imo and of course its only my opinion IF is for the more experienced not for people just starting out.
As long as you are in a calorie deficit you will lose weight so doing IF is just a more extreme version and maybe for someone who wants a really low body fat.

Im certainly no expert on IF but having watched hours of info on it I believe its for the more serious.
As I said in a previous post a guy in the gym that I work out next to in the gym 5 days a week is on it.
He has lost 5 inches off his waist lost loads of bulk and is actually looking gaunt but is ripped.
However he has said he is taking lots of supplements to keep his weight down and the hunger pangs away.
One thing he mentioned last week was Apple cider vinegar.
Of course everones different and I suppose its what suits each individual best.

Im in the process of bulking slightly and looking to put on muscle before losing weight after January.
		
Click to expand...




hovis said:



			Without boring myself and sending you all to sleep he basically said if you only eat durring an 6 to 8 hour window you body does what it can to stop your body turning excess calories from a meal into fat as your body is anticipating a fast.  

Its all to do with insulin efficiency.   Your body crams more glycogen into your liver and muscles. 


Theres a few youtube clips on it but you have to sift though the crap muscle bound knobs attempting to explain it.

I've just finished my intermittent fasting and surpassed my goals by a long way.  Just about to try it for bulking.   "apparently "  its also Very good for lean gains.  However,  i am sceptical.     Cant hurt to try

Don't be put off by it being an experienced persons diet.  I have put over 7 men on it and they have all been jaw dropped by the results

Your observations of your friend are correct.   When working out i certainly do feel fatigued and not up to my usual performance but then any calorific deficit does that.  And it is difficult to fight the hunger until your first meal but once your into week two its all down hill
		
Click to expand...

After initially dismissing IF as I did read a few negatives about it I decided to do some research to see if it was really worth trying.
As I mentioned a guy who trains next to me was doing it and he has had an amazing transformation and is still going strong,however on top of IF he has taken other things i'm sure,not steroids but thing to speed up the process.
I did mention that I wouldn't recommend it for people just starting out and I stand by that as it is very demanding and takes so much discipline.
So after all my research I have been IF now since the 1st of December and although its although its not easy its not overly hard either.
I now have my last meal at 6-6-30pm and take a supplement before bed my next small meal is a protein pancake at about midday,then another small meal at 3 and my main meal at 5-5-30 all of which is my calories for the day,oh and about 5 cups of coffee and the worst bit when I wake up is a Cider Vinegar and big drink of water[this is rank].

Over the last 6 weeks I have seen a difference and have lost body fat albeit a little but have maintained the same weight as when I started.
I go to the gym 4 or 5 times a week doing cardio HIIT on the Wednesday in a class format,i have started doing Yoga twice a week and as I am very un-flexible its hard but you have to start somewhere,i jog very slow twice a week as well but only about a mile in total[totally shot Achilles].
I also have a very weak right shoulder from several dislocations and I still have my golfers elbow that I have had for about 10 months or so,so I really struggle with some exercises especially Bench press.
I use this thread as inspiration and talk on it a lot because I have a passion for fitness and personally well being.
If one person goes on the same journey and benefits greatly this thread will have been beneficial.

My apologies to Hovis for dismissing IF originally we all get stuck in a rut some-times but now i've tried it I am finding it beneficial especially for someone who has reached 50 and as we all know its gets tougher from here on in.

So if you have committed to losing weight,toning up or whatever your goals stick in there and good luck as always.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 12, 2016)

Interested to see your thoughts in another month PJ.

@ Rick, you could still use your exercise bike and alternate between endurance training, ie and hour at 20mph, then do a "spin" type session, 5 minute high intensity, then easy 5 mins, then 5 mins hard again etc etc..


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			My first order has just arrived from Muscle Food, excellent prices and the meat quality looks great, loads of protein, will start to exercise more now and get more balance between intake and workouts, already lost 13lbs just by cutting out the late night crap, now it's time to manage the diet alongside fitness.

Off to play at Enville now 

View attachment 18097


View attachment 18098


View attachment 18099

Click to expand...

Muscle food is awesome. The chicken is so much better than what you get in supermarkets


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 12, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Muscle food is awesome. The chicken is so much better than what you get in supermarkets
		
Click to expand...

Second that, the introductory offer for new customers is cracking value and as you say the chicken breasts are way way better than anything you get from the supermarkets.

My fav is the chicken sausage. I use some jusrol puff pastry and make sausage rolls. My last batch was the 6 chicken sausages, some cooked onion, 1 x stalk lemon grass crushed and chopped fine, a thumb size bit of ginger chopped fine, 1 x chilli chopped fine, salt, pepper, garlic powder, a little water, mixed together. No idea of the calorific value, but barring the jusrol puff pastry, the rest is healthy stuff.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			My first order has just arrived from Muscle Food, excellent prices and the meat quality looks great, loads of protein, will start to exercise more now and get more balance between intake and workouts, already lost 13lbs just by cutting out the late night crap, now it's time to manage the diet alongside fitness.

Off to play at Enville now 

View attachment 18097


View attachment 18098


View attachment 18099

Click to expand...

Fish how much was all that? What makes it so different to say buying from a butchers?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 12, 2016)

There are loads are supplements you can use to aid recovery and promote healthy growth, over and above what eating the right diet can give you. As PJ says depending on what you are training to do your supplement intake will vary.

Personally, I take Whey Protein powder mixed with water or milk before and after training, BCAA (Branch Chain Amino Acids), Glucosamine, green tea extract, CLA, vitamin C and E, calcium pills, omega 3, each of the aforementioned aid in recovery and help promote recovery.

If you're looking to increase flexibility then Omega 3, Chondroitin and MSM (methylsulfonylmethane) all work to keep joints and the connecting tissue supple.

But if none of that takes your fancy, then drink water, lots of it, 2 to 3 litres a day.


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2016)

Rooter said:



			@ Rick, you could still use your exercise bike and alternate between endurance training, ie and hour at 20mph, then do a "spin" type session, 5 minute high intensity, then easy 5 mins, then 5 mins hard again etc etc..
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate...will give that a go..


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Are you back intermitting fasting?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, restarted on Jan 5th after the Xmas binge!!


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 12, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Fish how much was all that? What makes it so different to say buying from a butchers?
		
Click to expand...

The last one I bought was an offer they had on before Christmas which was Â£75, Here the link to the new customer introductory offer 

I worked it out looking at comparative prices from the big supermarkets online shops and if you by X from say Asda, Y from Tesco and Z from Sainsbury, they do come out marginally cheaper, by marginally I mean Â£2 or Â£3.

But quality wise, Muscle Food is far superior, the chicken breasts are huge, the low fat mince is tasty and the steaks are fantastic.


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			The last one I bought was an offer they had on before Christmas which was Â£75, Here the link to the new customer introductory offer 

I worked it out looking at comparative prices from the big supermarkets online shops and if you by X from say Asda, Y from Tesco and Z from Sainsbury, they do come out marginally cheaper, by marginally I mean Â£2 or Â£3.

But quality wise, Muscle Food is far superior, the chicken breasts are huge, the low fat mince is tasty and the steaks are fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Not heard of these before.....just ordered the new customer lean pack


----------



## chellie (Jan 12, 2016)

No way am I posting my weight and measurements on here but having eaten loads of rubbish lately I'm back on track tomorrow. 

Just been looking at that food link but the bacon is Danish and the chicken I looked at is from France, Lithuania, Poland and Romania so I won't be buying those. Good prices for their organic and free range UK stuff though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 12, 2016)

If anyone else is going to order here is my code TR319283 you will get 4 free chicken breasts.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 12, 2016)

chellie said:



			No way am I posting my weight and measurements on here but having eaten loads of rubbish lately I'm back on track tomorrow. 

Just been looking at that food link but the bacon is Danish and the chicken I looked at is from France, Lithuania, Poland and Romania so I won't be buying those. Good prices for their organic and free range UK stuff though.
		
Click to expand...

If we all worried about how our food is processed or where it came from we would all starve to death.

I bought the wife's fish the other day and the pack said Pollock as the fish,I used to chuck Pollock back as a kid.


----------



## Three (Jan 12, 2016)

Back in the gym today, a good all-round weights and exercise session finished off with a 5k run. 

Weight has gone up, but living in an expat world with a bunch of loons who are partying hard 7 nights a week doesn't help


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 12, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			If anyone else is going to order here is my code TR319283 you will get 4 free chicken breasts.
		
Click to expand...

I forgot about doing that, D'oh


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Fish how much was all that? What makes it so different to say buying from a butchers?
		
Click to expand...

It was only Â£55 ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2016)

If anyone else is ordering for the time please add my code to your order so you get free food & I get a discount voucher also, my code is RH310866


----------



## chellie (Jan 12, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			If we all worried about how our food is processed or where it came from we would all starve to death.

I bought the wife's fish the other day and the pack said Pollock as the fish,I used to chuck Pollock back as a kid.
		
Click to expand...

I choose not to buy imported chicken and pork to support British farming.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 13, 2016)

chellie said:



			I choose not to buy imported chicken and pork to support British farming.
		
Click to expand...

Full respect


----------



## Scott W (Jan 15, 2016)

End of week weigh in 217lbs


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			My stats this morning are. 

Weight 87kg
Neck 17"
Chest 42"
Hips 36"
Waist 43"
		
Click to expand...

My weight this morning is exactly 13 stone, or 82.5kg.

But all my other measurements are still the same, how can I lose a stone in 21-days and none of those change?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			My weight this morning is exactly 13 stone, or 82.5kg.

But all my other measurements are still the same, how can I lose a stone in 21-days and none of those change?
		
Click to expand...

If you have been exercising and eating healthily, then there's a fair chance you have built lean muscle. 

Muscle is heavier than fat.


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			If you have been exercising and eating healthily, then there's a fair chance you have built lean muscle. 

Muscle is heavier than fat.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't exercised other than 2 rounds of golf and walking Max daily over 21-days, however, I've never eaten so much meat and have controlled/reduced my calorie intake by eating very healthily, I think!

Just need to look into the difference in Proteins and Carbs etc and make sure I eat the right balance of foods also, I may not be exercising as much currently but as soon as my club opens again, which it just did, I'll be going down quicker than Monica Lewinsky :smirk:


----------



## rickg (Jan 21, 2016)

My Muscle Food starter pack arrived today....looks amazing!




If anyone wants to order ( and get 4 free chicken beasts, and I get a voucher for Â£5) then here is a code to enter at checkout.

RG319200

Link to their website.

http://www.musclefood.com/new-customer-super-lean-selection/


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			My weight this morning is exactly 13 stone, or 82.5kg.

But all my other measurements are still the same, how can I lose a stone in 21-days and none of those change?
		
Click to expand...

I would be very surprised if your measurements are exact and its quite hard to get the same measurements every time that's why I am doing it by looks and body fat however its a very slow process and we all want things to change over night.

How tall are you mate as 13 stone seems about where you should be.
As Dave said muscle being heavier than fat if you can keep the same weight and add muscle your going the right way.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 21, 2016)

I am just about to change my routine and hopefully get better results.

At the moment I am IF and going to the gym 4 or 5 times a week between 45 minutes HIIT on a Wed with weights the other 3 or 4 days for an hour or just over.

I am now going to change to 3 times a week but work out harder and push myself harder than before trying to get a new PB on certain exercises every time.
Also going to add in cardio  for 20 mins to hopefully burn more calories but stay on the same intake I am now which will help with the loss of body fat.
Hopefully everyone else that's taking part is on track this month.


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I would be very surprised if your measurements are exact and its quite hard to get the same measurements every time that's why I am doing it by looks and body fat however its a very slow process and we all want things to change over night.

How tall are you mate as 13 stone seems about where you should be.
As Dave said muscle being heavier than fat if you can keep the same weight and add muscle your going the right way.
		
Click to expand...

I did do it this time with a steel tape measure  

I'm 5'9" which looking on some charts has me ideally weighing between 128-162 lbs max, I'm currently 182 lbs so another 20 lbs (1.4 stone) off is required for me to be at the top end of my ideal weight without being overweight taking me down to 11.5 stone!  

Even as a kid when boxing for the police and then in the forces intercombination I was always small and stocky for my weight division, me and Nigel Benn both boxed at Welterweight together and were always just bang on our max weights, but he towered over me in all areas and soon went up to light middle, obviously I wasn't carrying a pot belly in them days so it was all muscle so I'm not afraid to go that low, but I'm not sure if my age comes into it now in any way?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 21, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I am just about to change my routine and hopefully get better results.

At the moment I am IF and going to the gym 4 or 5 times a week between 45 minutes HIIT on a Wed with weights the other 3 or 4 days for an hour or just over.

I am now going to change to 3 times a week but work out harder and push myself harder than before trying to get a new PB on certain exercises every time.
Also going to add in cardio  for 20 mins to hopefully burn more calories but stay on the same intake I am now which will help with the loss of body fat.
Hopefully everyone else that's taking part is on track this month.
		
Click to expand...

Still on track mate and going very well, haven't played Golf this year yet!! 3 weeks seems such a long time&#128515; So extra few steps to add once back on course.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm now doing HIIT 5 times a week, eating well, but have not picked up my clubs since October last year. MY golf bag will need dusting before it goes out next.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 21, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			I'm now doing HIIT 5 times a week, eating well, but have not picked up my clubs since October last year. MY golf bag will need dusting before it goes out next.
		
Click to expand...

I don't even know where my clubs are its been that long!!

I've been doing well, still not drinking (bar a glass of champers to celebrate me getting a new job), been eating well whilst at work and evening meal has been reasonably healthy. Not managed to get to the gym yet because of my back which I'm not getting physio for but have been to pilates mainly for my back but it also seems to be helping with flexibility and do ache a day or so after.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2016)

My wife bought me home a prezzie today, an all singing & dancing scales that shows me everything, bone, fat, water, BMI, BM, muscle and more..

 Really clever bit of kit, cost her less than Â£12 as she works in Lloyds but there only Â£15 at he moment ðŸ‘


----------



## Scott W (Jan 23, 2016)

Been very good lately, clean eating, little booze and gym 3-4 times a week (mainly legs ready for ski trip)

Now 213.6lbs or 96.9kg


----------



## rickg (Jan 23, 2016)

Managed to get back to below my pre Xmas weight and now 82.3kg which is 5.4kg off since Oct 23rd when I started.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 24, 2016)

5 HIIT sessions this week, first one nigh on killed me but got through and did 3.2 miles, that distance increased over the week and just done my 5th with 4.3 miles, I wanted to get to 4.5, but I now have a goal for next week.

No idea if I've lost any weight this week, but I'm not bothered, as I feel great and definitely getting fitter.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 25, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			No idea if I've lost any weight this week, but I'm not bothered, as I feel great and definitely getting fitter.
		
Click to expand...

Is the right attitude! My life has been crazy the past 3 weeks, moved house, work has been mental and to top it all off i am really struggling to shake off a dodgy ankle, been six weeks now. Going to give it a fortnight of intense massage and voltarol therapy before going to see the quacks. I have stuck on weight due to eating and lack of exercise, but life is settling back down again now, so as soon as my ankle is good enough, i'm pounding the mean streets of Newbury...


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 25, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Is the right attitude! My life has been crazy the past 3 weeks, moved house, work has been mental and to top it all off i am really struggling to shake off a dodgy ankle, been six weeks now. Going to give it a fortnight of intense massage and voltarol therapy before going to see the quacks. I have stuck on weight due to eating and lack of exercise, but life is settling back down again now, so as soon as my ankle is good enough, i'm pounding the mean streets of Newbury...
		
Click to expand...

Must admit, I woke up this morning after playing my first round of golf since October and feel so much better than I did in Nov and Dec, plus I feel like I've lost cm's or mm's maybe rather than weight. My clothes feel looser and my confidence is coming back so at the moment I feel pretty good. The gym at the moment just isn't happening unfortunately.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 25, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			No idea if I've lost any weight this week, but I'm not bothered, as I feel great and definitely getting fitter.
		
Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			Is the right attitude!
		
Click to expand...

I had to check this morning, as it was 1 week since starting the new plan and with the amount of food I've been eating, granted it has been good healthy food, I've lost 2.3kg and 1.1% bodyfat, I know the first week tends to better than the following, but and it's a big but, if the same comes off for the next 3 weeks, that'll be a gnats hair off a stone and a half, which I would be over the moon with.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 25, 2016)

Just been to get weighed and I've lost 3lbs since the end of December. Stats are

Weight - 13st 4lb
Body Fat - 21.7%

Body fat is up 1.2% - how does that work if I've lost weight? Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 25, 2016)

1 stone lost in 3 weeks 

42 miles ran out of my target of 100 by February 19th. 

Going to be very close I think.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 28, 2016)

Well that month seems to have flown by so weigh in is in a couple of days.
I hope you are all sticking to your goals.

Myself after getting 2 personal bests in the gym then getting a back spasm and having about a week of exercise off i have done ok.

My target is to lose body fat but not muscle but this month i don't feel any different.
I know its very hard to do and gains will be small anyhow so only weigh in will tell for sure.

I am still IF so i am on my 3rd month now and finding it fairly easy to stay on the plan even though its tough when the wife is stuffing in the chocolate in the evenings so bloody tempting.

The meats that were suggested are superb and the taste so much better than the supermarkets and the wife has noticed the difference too so another order is imminent.

I have also started to put a small bit of cardio of about 10-15 minutes into my routine just enough to burn another 100 calories,not much granted but when you have as many injuries as i have i have no option.

Look forward to some inspirational results.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 28, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			A good Christmas and New Year. Up to 16st 9lbs, well up on the 16-2 at the beginning of November.
		
Click to expand...

And back to 16st 2lbs. Had hoped to be in the 15's by month end... looks like I'll just miss it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2016)

I've finally got my @rse into gear, quite literally.
Done 2 x 10k session on my new turbo trainer this week which I really enjoyed. Just doing basic stuff at the minute, trying to keep a steady pace and blasting away for the last 1k. I'm sure there's better ways to exploit the trainer but for now just trying to beat my last time will do. I've seen some interval training schedules but they look a little scary &#128552;


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I've finally got my @rse into gear, quite literally.
Done 2 x 10k session on my new turbo trainer this week which I really enjoyed. Just doing basic stuff at the minute, trying to keep a steady pace and blasting away for the last 1k. I'm sure there's better ways to exploit the trainer but for now just trying to beat my last time will do. I've seen some interval training schedules but they look a little scary &#128552;
		
Click to expand...

Check out Spinervals DVDs - makes turbo much more fun (and hard work!). Or just warm up for 10 mins then a minute hard, a minute spin recovery for 10-15 mins and a 10 min cool down. Gradually build up the intervals and/or reduce the recovery. You could alternate the efforts as easy gear and legs going like stink (cadence monitor helps) or tougher gear and grind as hard as you can.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Check out Spinervals DVDs - makes turbo much more fun (and hard work!). Or just warm up for 10 mins then a minute hard, a minute spin recovery for 10-15 mins and a 10 min cool down. Gradually build up the intervals and/or reduce the recovery. You could alternate the efforts as easy gear and legs going like stink (cadence monitor helps) or tougher gear and grind as hard as you can.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll check out the videos. My trainer is a "smart" one so it's connected to my tablet via bluetooth, tells me speeds, rpm, distance etc etc.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Weight            - 15.6. - Up 4
% Body Fat     - 35.6 - Up .2
Neck                - 42 Same
Chest               - 111 Down 1
Waist               - 109 Up 1
Hips                 - 103 Same

Overall reasonably happy, not as bad as feared, roll on monday&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Update,
Weight 14st 6lbs, 1 Stone OFF
% Body Fat  - 34.9, Down 0.7
Neck     - 41,           Down 1cm
Chest   - 106.5,       Down 4.5cm
Waist    - 106,          Down 3cm
Hips      - 102,          Down 1cm

Very happy, only 2 bad days in a month, well into to now, hoping to get below 14 next month.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Update,
Weight 14st 6lbs, 1 Stone OFF
% Body Fat  - 34.9, Down 0.7
Neck     - 41,           Down 1cm
Chest   - 106.5,       Down 4.5cm
Waist    - 106,          Down 3cm
Hips      - 102,          Down 1cm

Very happy, only 2 bad days in a month, well into to now, hoping to get below 14 next month.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate they are great results for a month


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2016)

Weight 14st 4
Height 6ft

B.M.I 27.4
B.Fat 25.7
B.Fat.Mass 23.3

Ok my second weigh in on the same BMI machine as above.
Weight 14.4lb 91.1 kg so a .3 rise.

BMI 27.8
B.fat 20.5
B.F.M 18.6

January 2nd 2016

Body mass index 26.9
Body fat             22.0
Body fat mass     19.6

Weigh in 30/01/16

Body mass index 26.4
Body fat              28.7
Body fat mass     25.1

Totally confused by the readings but hey ho.
I have definitely put on some muscle and believe I have cut my body fat so maybe will have to look at another way of getting my readings.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done mate they are great results for a month
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tony, better than expected, resisted getting on the scales during the month, certainly don't expect to keep losing at this rate, would be very happy with another half off.
I'm confused with my scales as with the loss my H2O has risen?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Thanks, I'll check out the videos. My trainer is a "smart" one so it's connected to my tablet via bluetooth, tells me speeds, rpm, distance etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

I started using a free app called 'Interval Timer', it lets you set your warm up and cool down period and your interval periods, one for the high intensity and one for the low.

Mind you I have noticed that an HIIT Interval second lasts about the same a 2 normal seconds, or at least it seems to.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Weight 14st 4
Height 6ft

B.M.I 27.4
B.Fat 25.7
B.Fat.Mass 23.3

Ok my second weigh in on the same BMI machine as above.
Weight 14.4lb 91.1 kg so a .3 rise.

BMI 27.8
B.fat 20.5
B.F.M 18.6

January 2nd 2016

Body mass index 26.9
Body fat             22.0
Body fat mass     19.6

Weigh in 30/01/16

Body mass index 26.4
Body fat              28.7
Body fat mass     25.1

Totally confused by the readings but hey ho.
I have definitely put on some muscle and believe I have cut my body fat so maybe will have to look at another way of getting my readings.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty tough to build muscle and reduce fat at the same time - hence the bulk/cut cycle. Unless on a recomp but that takes a long time to see the results.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			I started using a free app called 'Interval Timer', it lets you set your warm up and cool down period and your interval periods, one for the high intensity and one for the low.

Mind you I have noticed that an HIIT Interval second lasts about the same a 2 normal seconds, or at least it seems to.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate looks interesting, I've downloaded Strava and uploaded my cycling workouts so I can keep track of progression, if any :rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 31, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Pretty tough to build muscle and reduce fat at the same time - hence the bulk/cut cycle. Unless on a recomp but that takes a long time to see the results.
		
Click to expand...

It can be done, though you have to be eating huge quantities of the right food at the right times, also supplementation of various pills and powders helps (Whey Protein, creatine, dextrose, glutamine, glucosamine, ZMA, vitamins C and E as well as multivitamins, Omega3, MSM, CLA to name a few)


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 31, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			It can be done, though you have to be eating huge quantities of the right food at the right times, also supplementation of various pills and powders helps (Whey Protein, creatine, dextrose, glutamine, glucosamine, ZMA, vitamins C and E as well as multivitamins, Omega3, MSM, CLA to name a few)
		
Click to expand...

Agree with these points - I eat 5 times a day, plus 2 shakes in between throughout the day 2nd one being post workout or post training (dance) 
Apart from breakfast which is porridge (steel oats), 4 eggs, avocado and 2 wholeweat toast the remaining 4 meals are cooked in the morning in bulk (generally 3 steamed chicken breasts, a tray of sweet potatoes and 4 cups of green veg, generally broccoli) and divide the meal up throughout the day into 4 slots. Gets a little mundane so mix up the chicken with fish and greens but knowing what your eating throughout the day and providing a focus cuts out not having the prepared food and when your caught hungry you start snacking on whatever is in the cupboards or fridge. 
One day a week cheat day to eat whatever but in doing this I can regulate and i know what my intake is and remain aware of sugars/high calories/carbs that I'm not allowing in. 
Sounds boring but try it for a month and see if you see a difference. Im sure you will!! :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 31, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Pretty tough to build muscle and reduce fat at the same time - hence the bulk/cut cycle. Unless on a recomp but that takes a long time to see the results.
		
Click to expand...

Your right Amanda it is tough however it can be done  but as you say it takes time.

There is no doubt my readings this time are wrong which makes me doubt my others as I have used the same machine each time.

I suppose the real truth is in the pudding and knowing your own body and how its changing.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 31, 2016)

Weighed in yesterday, 15st 10.5lb. I've had great month. Away for a week in Mexico at the end of February, need a good few weeks before hand.


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=my+600+lb+life+season+4+nikki&oq=my+&aqs=chrome.1.69i39l2j69i65j69i60j69i57j69i60.1835j0j4&client=ms-android-h3g-gb&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#q=my+600+lb+life&imgrc=RJZErp2lE_qPZM%3A

Just to make you all feel thin and to keep up the healthy work!

One more in case you feel like quitting.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=my+600+lb+life+season+4+nikki&oq=my+&aqs=chrome.1.69i39l2j69i65j69i60j69i57j69i60.1835j0j4&client=ms-android-h3g-gb&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#q=my+600+lb+life&imgrc=ldWUvcnvo4NqBM%3A


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...=UTF-8#q=my+600+lb+life&imgrc=ldWUvcnvo4NqBM:


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 1, 2016)

Weigh in day today, weighed in at 16st 8lb. So lost about half a stone, but after a weekend on the piss for rugby and friends birthday. Then being ill last week I suppose I've not done too badly.

Need a big push now as seem to be stuck. Will be making more off an effort to get to the gym 3 times a week instead of twice. Then a smaller evening meal, really want to get under 16 stone. It's been a long time since that's happened.


----------



## rickg (Feb 1, 2016)

*1st Nov*

Weight - 86.2
% Body Fat - 33.1
 BMI -27.2
Neck - 15.5"
Chest - 41"
Waist - 39"
Hips - 41.5"

*1stDec*

Weight 82.0 kg
%body fat 26.4
BMI 25.8
Neck 15"
Chest 39.5"
Waist 37"
Hips 40"

*5th Jan*

Weight 83.4kg
%body fat 27.2
BMI 26.3
Neck 15"
Chest 39.5"
Waist 37"
Hips 40

*1st Feb*

Weight 82.3kg
%body fat 26.4
BMI 25.9
Neck 15
Chest 39.5
Waist 37
Hips 40


----------



## PieMan (Feb 1, 2016)

Without going into as much info as Rick  in 12 months I have lost 3 stone, 7lbs; 4 inches off my chest and 5 off my waist - I'm pretty happy with that!!!


----------



## rickg (Feb 1, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Without going into as much info as Rick  in 12 months I have lost 3 stone, 7lbs; 4 inches off my chest and 5 off my waist - I'm pretty happy with that!!! 

Click to expand...

I bet Ginsters aren't happy...


----------



## PieMan (Feb 1, 2016)

rickg said:



			I bet Ginsters aren't happy...

Click to expand...

They and Pukka Pies keep phoning me in tears!!


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 1, 2016)

PieMan said:



			They and Pukka Pies keep phoning me in tears!!
		
Click to expand...

Who ate all the pies?
Who ate all the pies?
You fat bas... Oh not anymore
Next...

Nice one marra


----------



## PieMan (Feb 1, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Who ate all the pies?
Who ate all the pies?
You fat bas... Oh not anymore
Next...

Nice one marra
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2016)

Decent article on fitness and Golf

http://thegolfnewsnet.com/citizencage/2016/02/06/golf-fitness-training-game-15925/


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 7, 2016)

17ils lost in the last 5 weeks. Very little change to diet, but the new job sees me up on my feet in and out of offices all day.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 7, 2016)

15st 9lb for me now. Holiday in 2 weeks, big test.


----------



## Scott W (Feb 8, 2016)

Scott W said:



			Been very good lately, clean eating, little booze and gym 3-4 times a week (mainly legs ready for ski trip)

Now 213.6lbs or 96.9kg 

Click to expand...

Wow a week of beer and cake on the slopes ...back up to 220lbs...back clean from today!


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			My stats this morning are. 

Weight 87kg
Neck 17"
Chest 42"
Hips 36"
Waist 43"
		
Click to expand...

Weight 83.0
Neck 16.5
Chest 42
Hips 35
Waist 41
BMI 27.2 down from 27.3
Bone 3.0 down from 6.2
Fat 28.8 down from 35.6
Muscle 35.0 up from 28.8

Not sure what it's all saying at the moment, I know I'm down a notch on my belt buckle and my belly is definitely looking better, I feel better in myself also, so it's going the right way I think, I gather my weight is stable over the last month because I'm losing fat but gaining muscle, not bad for a old 'un &#128077;&#128526;


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			Weight 83.0
Neck 16.5
Chest 42
Hips 35
Waist 41
BMI 27.2 down from 27.3
Bone 3.0 down from 6.2
Fat 28.8 down from 35.6
Muscle 35.0 up from 28.8

Not sure what it's all saying at the moment, I know I'm down a notch on my belt buckle and my belly is definitely looking better, I feel better in myself also, so it's going the right way I think, I gather my weight is stable over the last month because I'm losing fat but gaining muscle, not bad for a old 'un &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56846;
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate all sounding good.:thup:

How did your get your muscle percentage reading.
The machines in boots are 1000s of pounds and give a different reading every time you stand on them.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done mate all sounding good.:thup:

How did your get your muscle percentage reading.
The machines in boots are 1000s of pounds and give a different reading every time you stand on them.
		
Click to expand...

Lisa bought me some scales from Lloyds that displays everything with loads of info so I can track everything.


----------



## chellie (Feb 15, 2016)

What's the Bone reading and don't be rude anyone


----------



## Rooter (Feb 15, 2016)

chellie said:



			What's the Bone reading and don't be rude anyone
		
Click to expand...

It will be bone mass %. How some bathroom scales measure this i don't know, but hey!


----------



## chellie (Feb 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			It will be bone mass %. How some bathroom scales measure this i don't know, but hey!
		
Click to expand...

That's what confused me and surely a reduction in bone mass wouldn't be good


----------



## Rooter (Feb 15, 2016)

chellie said:



			That's what confused me and surely a reduction in bone mass wouldn't be good

Click to expand...

Anything other than weight and BMi i would take with a pinch of salt from anything other than hospital grade equipment.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 15, 2016)

I bought a set of the impedance scales that measure, body weight, body fat, total body water, muscle mass and bone mass, not sure how accurate they are, but the several times I've used them, the one thing that hasn't changed is my bone mass.

That written I do get weighed in a morning, before any exercise or before getting showered.

The reason being is that sweat and/or water can alter the readings.

I'm doing my weight on Wednesday after I've finished the first 30 days of the body coaches training plan. I hoping to have my body fat to less than 25% and my weight close to 200lbs


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			It will be bone mass %. How some *bathroom scales* measure this i don't know, but hey!
		
Click to expand...



My wife is a pharmacist and she bought my scales for me from her work, I wouldn't class them as bathroom scales!


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

chellie said:



			That's what confused me and surely a reduction in bone mass wouldn't be good

Click to expand...

TBH I couldn't make out what I'd written for the bone reading prior, it looks like a 6 but could have been anything, I don't think it really matters with what I'm doing anyway, I'm very pleased with the way things are going, the "bathroom scales" support the tape measurements of loss in the key areas I'm achieving so I trust them.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 15, 2016)

Bought some scales at the weekend to finally see what the damage is, they must be out as I'm 14 st 5 lbs which is pretty good as I was expecting to tip up nearer 15 st.
At least I have a baseline to work on now.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2016)

Fish said:





My wife is a pharmacist and she bought my scales for me from her work, I wouldn't class them as bathroom scales!
		
Click to expand...

Call them what you want, anyway as long as you use the same set and weigh in roughly the same time you will have a good consistent base for tracking. Bravo so far robin, you seem to be doing really well! 

My ankle is finally on the mend, got the turbo trainer unpacked from the move finally so going to get back on it. All this moving boxes and decorating have somehow kept me about the same, although not been for a run in 2 months, so my training for 10k starts again soon!


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Call them what you want,
		
Click to expand...

[h=2]They are called *Body Analysis Scales*, you have to programme them to your profile, age, height, gender etc, they then become a fast & effective body measurement scale.[/h]
A more accurate way of measuring changes in your body than simply weighing.


- Step on for instant weight reading
- Easy to use
- Innovative, modern design
- Stores up to 10 profiles
- Fast and accurate results in seconds


The Lloydspharmacy Body Analysis Scale is designed to help you determine exactly what you are made of. This can help measure your progress in a controlled fitness or weight loss program over time and can help to reassure you of your current body make-up.

The Lloydspharmacy Body Analysis Scale works by passing harmless electrical signals through your body to determine your weight, body fat percentage, body mass index (BMI), water percentage, muscle percentage, bone mass percentage and estimated calories intake.


Body Analysis Scale Features:

- Weight in Kg, St and lb
- Body Fat Percentage
- Body Mass Index (BMI)
- Body Water Percentage
- Muscle Percentage
- Bone Mass Percentage
- Calorie Count
- Max Capacity 150 kg / 23.8st


Warning
DO NOT use the Body Analysis Scale if you have a pacemaker or other electronic implanted medical device. If you are pregnant or suspect you may be pregnant it is recommended that only the weight mode is used.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			[h=2]They are called *Body Analysis Scales*, you have to programme them to your profile, age, height, gender etc, they then become a fast & effective body measurement scale.[/h]
A more accurate way of measuring changes in your body than simply weighing.


- Step on for instant weight reading
- Easy to use
- Innovative, modern design
- Stores up to 10 profiles
- Fast and accurate results in seconds


The Lloydspharmacy Body Analysis Scale is designed to help you determine exactly what you are made of. This can help measure your progress in a controlled fitness or weight loss program over time and can help to reassure you of your current body make-up.

The Lloydspharmacy Body Analysis Scale works by passing harmless electrical signals through your body to determine your weight, body fat percentage, body mass index (BMI), water percentage, muscle percentage, bone mass percentage and estimated calories intake.


Body Analysis Scale Features:

- Weight in Kg, St and lb
- Body Fat Percentage
- Body Mass Index (BMI)
- Body Water Percentage
- Muscle Percentage
- Bone Mass Percentage
- Calorie Count
- Max Capacity 150 kg / 23.8st


Warning
DO NOT use the Body Analysis Scale if you have a pacemaker or other electronic implanted medical device. If you are pregnant or suspect you may be pregnant it is recommended that only the weight mode is used.





Click to expand...

Right. As i said, if you use the same set consistently to track changes then great, but they are not accurate and use estimations through bioelectrical impedance and some very basic calculations (or guesses) But as i said, if you use the same set and track the changes then its a great way to keep up with progress, just take the numbers they dish out with a pinch of salt (except weight and BMi)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioelectrical_impedance_analysis


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 28, 2016)

Monthly Weigh in:
Weight: 14st 1lbs.       - Down 5lbs
%Body Fat: 35.0         - Up 0.1
Neck: 41cm.                - No change
Chest: 104cm              - Down 2.5cm
Waist: 103cm               - Down 3cm
Hips: 101cm                 - Down 1cm

Not bad, still going in right direction, little disappointed after great first month, 
Extra effort for March!


----------



## rickg (Feb 29, 2016)

*1st Nov*

Weight - 86.2
% Body Fat - 33.1
 BMI -27.2
Neck - 15.5"
Chest - 41"
Waist - 39"
Hips - 41.5"

*1stDec*

Weight 82.0 kg
%body fat 26.4
BMI 25.8
Neck 15"
Chest 39.5"
Waist 37"
Hips 40"

*5th Jan*

Weight 83.4kg
%body fat 27.2
BMI 26.3
Neck 15"
Chest 39.5"
Waist 37"
Hips 40

*1st Feb*

Weight 82.3kg
%body fat 26.4
BMI 25.9
Neck 15
Chest 39.5
Waist 37
Hips 40

*29 Feb*
Weight 80.6 kg
%body fat 26.2
BMI 25.5
Neck 15
Chest 39
Waist 36.5
Hips 39.5

From start 

Weight -5.6kg
%body fat -6.9
BMI - 1.7
Neck -0.5"
Chest - 3"
Waist -2.5"
Hips -2"


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 29, 2016)

I've been a bit tardy with this thread, I'll have a look through the previous posts, update the graphs and get one posted up, I've removed a few who have fell by the way side.


----------



## Scott W (Feb 29, 2016)

Fell off the wagon after my ski trip...back on now


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 29, 2016)

Good work Rick :thup:


----------



## rickg (Feb 29, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Good work Rick :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Amanda, I'm not being as strict at the moment, allowing myself more treats than I did when I started. Fully expect the weight loss rate to drop off a bit. Will be good too see it below 80 kg so will have a good push this month.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 29, 2016)

Stalled! 15st 11lbs


----------



## Fish (Feb 29, 2016)

I want all my trousers and shirts that I gave away last year back, some quality gear as well, it would all start to fit me again now as my current trousers are starting to feel a little slack around the waist


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 29, 2016)

I've still got 14 names down for collecting states, I've had a quick scan through for February data and I'm missing :-

Rooter
Three
Marshy77
Papas1982
Lincoln Quaker

For This month I'm missing

Rooter
Three
Paperboy
Scott W
Bazzatron
Fish
Marshy77
Pokerjoke
Papas1982
Lincoln Quaker

The below hadn't posted data since the start or had requested to no longer be a part of this

Adiemel
Sweep
Virtuocity
Beezerk
Brizoh71
The Poacher

The graph thus far:-




According to make calculations, for the four of us that have got data in for March, I've lost 7.8% of my starting weight, Paul has lost 9.4%, Rick has lost 7.9% and Hobbit 5%

I've dropped 6cm off my waist, Paul has dropped 11cm off his waist and Rick has dropped 6cm of his waist.

Everything heading in the right direction and looking good, to be slimmer fitter and healthier.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 1, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Weight 14st 4
Height 6ft

B.M.I 27.4
B.Fat 25.7
B.Fat.Mass 23.3

Ok my second weigh in on the same BMI machine as above.
Weight 14.4lb 91.1 kg so a .3 rise.

BMI 27.8
B.fat 20.5
B.F.M 18.6

January 2nd 2016

Body mass index 26.9
Body fat             22.0
Body fat mass     19.6

Weigh in 30/01/16

Body mass index 26.4
Body fat              28.7
Body fat mass     25.1


March 1st 2016
14 stone exactly

Body fat index 26.1
Body fat          22.4
Body fat mass  24.8

That month seemed to drag a bit probably because I have been ill for 10 days or so even so I have dragged myself to the gym 16 times this month,done 4 hourly football sessions and 2 HIIT classes at the gym.
Still doing IF and it starting to pay off so the wife says.
Thought I would buy myself some digital body fat callipers as I was getting some dodgy readings off the machine in boots.

Good to see others moving in the right direction
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 1, 2016)

I have stayed exactly the same since Jan. Had achilles tendonitis for 3 months now, can not shake it!


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll jump on my bathroom scales when I get home &#128540;


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 1, 2016)

Rooter said:



			I have stayed exactly the same since Jan. Had achilles tendonitis for 3 months now, can not shake it!
		
Click to expand...

Ive got that too mate and by god is it painful.

I had it about 18 years ago and got it from wearing boots on hard ground.
I had a few cortisone jabs in each and the physio that administered them told me I would get problems later in life albeit the jabs cleared it up pretty much overnight and allowed me to carry on playing.

The thing that got rid of it for me was getting fitted for insoles that you put into your shoes on top of the manufacturers ones,however overtime they split and the problems returned.

I hate having it now as my son runs and I would love to run with him but its just too painful,even after coaching the kids im limping for days after.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 1, 2016)

Right I'm late to the party but can I join in?

I'm 57 - height is 5'7"-5'8" and weight 13st 5lbs - According to the NHS online calculator that gives me a BMI of 29.2 (eek)

Just got a trial gym membership (fortnight) and surprisingly I've enjoyed using it so far - not at the running stage but doing 3km fast paced walking and another couple of km on bike as well as some light weight work and a bit of swimming.

Got out for some golf for first time since October last week so that should help a bit if I make a point of at least playing 18 each week.

My major problem is I go for a pint or three too often so I'm going to cut that down to one night a week and also cut out bread, potatoes and crisps completely for a while.


----------



## Scott W (Mar 1, 2016)

15st 9lbs ..... but on a corporate jolly tomorrow


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 1, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Just been to get weighed and I've lost 3lbs since the end of December. Stats are

Weight - 13st 4lb
Body Fat - 21.7%

Body fat is up 1.2% - how does that work if I've lost weight? Sorry if this has been asked before.
		
Click to expand...

The above is the end of Jan (25th)

Yesterdays results after a very average Feb are

Weight 13st 5lb
Body Fat 22.2%

Seriously needing a kick up the behind. Joined a club now so hopefully get some games in aswell as home workouts, binning the gym as I just don't get there plus I haven't used it properly in the last 3 months and will use the money to put towards my membership.


----------



## ventura (Mar 1, 2016)

Never signed up to start with but have been eating healthier since 1 Jan. Cut out the majority of refined sugar ( I used to eat a lot!) and no snacks after evening meal, drinking a lot of water too rather than sugar free drinks.

Age 31
Height 6ft 1inch
Original weight 16stone
Now down to 13stone 9lbs

Think it will slow down now but hoping to get to 13stone by the end of March.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2016)

ventura said:



			Never signed up to start with but have been eating healthier since 1 Jan. Cut out the majority of refined sugar ( I used to eat a lot!) and no snacks after evening meal, drinking a lot of water too rather than sugar free drinks.

Age 31
Height 6ft 1inch
Original weight 16stone
Now down to 13stone 9lbs

Think it will slow down now but hoping to get to 13stone by the end of March.
		
Click to expand...

That's impressive is all down to diet? Congrats


----------



## ventura (Mar 1, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			That's impressive is all down to diet? Congrats
		
Click to expand...

Still the same level of activity with golf/squash/walking. I wasn't putting any weight on with the sugary snacks I was eating so starting coming off really quickly. The rest of what I eat hasn't changed massively but better portion control.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2016)

ventura said:



			Still the same level of activity with golf/squash/walking. I wasn't putting any weight on with the sugary snacks I was eating so starting coming off really quickly. The rest of what I eat hasn't changed massively but better portion control.
		
Click to expand...

Great loss for diet control only.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 2, 2016)

Weighed myself this morning 16St 6lb's, I think a small loss or stayed the same. Struggling with my diet, as exercising more then before. So will have to try harder with it.

Nights out are the killer for me.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2016)

For me

1st Jan 192lbs
1st Feb 194lbs
1st March 194lbs

I have put on weight and I know in the next couple of weeks I will be back on the bike everyday and I will lose the weight.

I do however need to cut down on my food as I am eating way too much.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 2, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Weighed myself this morning 16St 6lb's, I think a small loss or stayed the same. Struggling with my diet, as exercising more then before. So will have to try harder with it.

Nights out are the killer for me.
		
Click to expand...

Might be worth looking at your macros and perhaps upping the protein a bit. Helps muscle repair but also makes you feel fuller for longer. My Fitness Pal is great for keeping a track on calories and macros. You can check what they should be on http://www.iifym.com/iifym-calculator/


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 2, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Weighed myself this morning 16St 6lb's, I think a small loss or stayed the same. Struggling with my diet, as exercising more then before. So will have to try harder with it.

Nights out are the killer for me.
		
Click to expand...

A night out on the booze and kebabs, doesn't mean the rest of the time you can't eat well. As myself and a few others have mentioned the my fitness pal app and website are great for keeping track of your macros. You'll just nee to work out or have someone tell you what they are and what quantities you should eat and when. More carbs after training or exercise, less carbs on none training days.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 2, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Might be worth looking at your macros and perhaps upping the protein a bit. Helps muscle repair but also makes you feel fuller for longer. My Fitness Pal is great for keeping a track on calories and macros. You can check what they should be on http://www.iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda, took a look it's suggesting 1840 calories, Protein 40%, Fat 45% and Carbs 15%. Will have to do some  research on all this. As finding it frustrating as I say.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 2, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			A night out on the booze and kebabs, doesn't mean the rest of the time you can't eat well. As myself and a few others have mentioned the my fitness pal app and website are great for keeping track of your macros. You'll just nee to work out or have someone tell you what they are and what quantities you should eat and when. More carbs after training or exercise, less carbs on none training days.
		
Click to expand...

I use that app, unless I'm underestimating portion size, I'm normally under the calorie count. But macros are set for 50% carbs, 20% Protein and 30% fat. As on the previous comment need to do some more research.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Might be worth looking at your macros and perhaps upping the protein a bit. Helps muscle repair but also makes you feel fuller for longer. My Fitness Pal is great for keeping a track on calories and macros. You can check what they should be on http://www.iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

Click to expand...

I agree, I'm set at 40 protein, 40 carbs & 20 fat, checking my graphs daily lets me limit things that are taking me over in certain meals but eat more of other foods to get to the balance I need.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 2, 2016)

I set mne to 40C, 30P and 30F which works for me. Some of it is trial and error. 15% carbs seems low and hard to achieve without being on a low carb eating plan.


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2016)

*January:*

Weight 87kg
Neck 17"
Chest 42"
Hips 36"
Waist 43"

*February:*

Weight 83.0
Neck 16.5
Chest 42
Hips 35
Waist 41
BMI 27.2 down from 27.3
Bone 3.0 down from 6.2
Fat 28.8 down from 35.6
Muscle 35.0 up from 28.8

*March:*

Weight 82.0
Neck 16.5"
Chest 41"
Hips 35"
Waist 40.5"
BMI 26.7 down from 27.2
Bone 3.0 
Fat 28.2 down from 28.8
Muscle 35.4 up from 35.0
Water 51.8

All going in the right direction, although I felt a bit weak and flagged during yesterday's round but I'm putting that down to the flu I experienced all week.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 21, 2016)

Hope everyones still going and hitting some new goals,not long to a new weigh in.

I am definitely a little lighter about 4lbs this month,really have ate healthily and been to the gym.
Hopefully body fat has reduced and still intermittent fasting.

Looking forward to some inspirational results


----------



## Rooter (Mar 21, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Looking forward to some inspirational results
		
Click to expand...

Good work PJ! Nowt inspirational from me, still got achilles tendinitis. Got a physio booked in finally and found some heel inserts have helped in the short term. Probably just about maintained weight wise as i still walk 5-10k a day.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 21, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Good work PJ! Nowt inspirational from me, still got achilles tendinitis. Got a physio booked in finally and found some heel inserts have helped in the short term. Probably just about maintained weight wise as i still walk 5-10k a day.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.
Dig in bud plenty you can do even with AT which I have had for about 15 years.
Those inserts as you say should help.


----------



## Scott W (Mar 21, 2016)

Had a shocker since coming back from skiing, been back on and off the horse more often than a rodeo rider :-(

Started again this morning with target of being beach body ready by start of May for my Portugal golf trip


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 21, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Hope everyones still going and hitting some new goals,not long to a new weigh in.

I am definitely a little lighter about 4lbs this month,really have ate healthily and been to the gym.
Hopefully body fat has reduced and still intermittent fasting.

Looking forward to some inspirational results
		
Click to expand...

Had a shocker mate, still eating reasonably healthy but due to illness have done no fitness for 3 weeks, chest in cack state, will accept a small weight gain but desperate to go for a run or swim or anything, back at Docs later this week and hoping to get all clear to restart training. 
Then going OCD in April&#128515;


----------



## JT77 (Mar 21, 2016)

Had 3 kilo off when got weighed the other day, been training hard, 5 miler yesterday and hour and half in gym tonight, after 9 holes  
Can't maintain my healthy eating though and still having beer on the weekend which isn't helping  
Good luck all, keep going


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Hope everyones still going and hitting some new goals,not long to a new weigh in.

I am definitely a little lighter about 4lbs this month,really have ate healthily and been to the gym.
Hopefully body fat has reduced and still intermittent fasting.

Looking forward to some inspirational results
		
Click to expand...

Not sure my results will be inspirational, I just glanced at some quick measurements and I'm pretty much similar to what I was last time when I measured everything with the exception of my weight slightly increasing even though some of my other key areas such as my belly & waist have reduced with the exception of muscle which has also increased.  I suppose I'm becoming a little "toned" 

I'm not doing any kind of gym or specific fitness routine, just eating healthier, not snacking late at night and now with the weather being more favorable, playing more golf and only carrying, so that's still working for me currently burning the fat but I'd expect to plateau soon.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 30, 2016)

Time of the month again

Weigh in or measure in tomorrow hopefully some have stuck it out.

Looking at some of the bodies yesterday a few too many pies have been eaten this month.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 30, 2016)

More than a few in my case


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2016)

Fearing the worst after a massive chocolate binge over Easter!!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 31, 2016)

Nov:

11st 8lb
Neck 38cm
Chest 97cm
Waist 87cm
Hip 96cm

Dec: 

11st 6lb

Jan:

11st 6lb

Feb:

11st 6lb
waist 89cm
chest 94cm
neck 38cm

Mar:

Same as above

Apr:

11st 9lb
waist 85cm
chest 90cm
neck 37cm

So actually put a little weight on, but shrunk all 3 measurements. Ankle is slowly on the mend, physio next week and now settled in the new house and lighter evenings mean the MTB can come out of the turbo trainer (which i haven't used much) and go and play on the canal tow paths! Really desperate to get running, but don't want to until i am 100% my ankle is fixed.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 31, 2016)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Weight 14st 4
Height 6ft

B.M.I 27.4
B.Fat 25.7
B.Fat.Mass 23.3

Ok my second weigh in on the same BMI machine as above.
Weight 14.4lb 91.1 kg so a .3 rise.

BMI 27.8
B.fat 20.5
B.F.M 18.6

January 2nd 2016

Body mass index 26.9
Body fat             22.0
Body fat mass     19.6

Weigh in 30/01/16

Body mass index 26.4
Body fat              28.7
Body fat mass     25.1


March 1st 2016
14 stone exactly

Body fat index 26.1
Body fat          22.4
Body fat mass  24.8

31/3/16
13st 10 lbs
Body fat index  25.6
Body fat           19.2
Body fat mass   24.1

A good month for me as I am starting to see some changes for the better now.

Once again I have been to the gym 15 times football training twice and a HIIT class once and also have stuck to my nutrition well.
Still IF which is starting to get easier as my body is starting to get used to it.

Unfortunately my Achilles and my golfers elbow is restricting me slightly but I have hit a few PBs in the gym and have changed what I do slightly just to mix it up.
Hopefully some of you have stuck in there and as you know it takes discipline and commitment and some sacrifices but it all will be worth it.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 31, 2016)

Weighed in this morning at 16St dead. So a good loss for me this month.

Brought some new clothes and the waist size has come down a size. Still not really noticing it really. But others are so must be coming of some where


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 31, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Monthly Weigh in:
Weight: 14st 1lbs.       - Down 5lbs
%Body Fat: 35.0         - Up 0.1
Neck: 41cm.                - No change
Chest: 104cm              - Down 2.5cm
Waist: 103cm               - Down 3cm
Hips: 101cm                 - Down 1cm

Not bad, still going in right direction, little disappointed after great first month, 
Extra effort for March!
		
Click to expand...

Weight up to 14st 7.5lb,
No other measurements done.
Been ill for over 4 weeks, not been for a run or gym or anything, going OCD as of monday, can't lie weight increase not as bad as feared&#128515;
Well done for those still on it.


----------



## ventura (Mar 31, 2016)

ventura said:



			Never signed up to start with but have been eating healthier since 1 Jan. Cut out the majority of refined sugar ( I used to eat a lot!) and no snacks after evening meal, drinking a lot of water too rather than sugar free drinks.

Age 31
Height 6ft 1inch
Original weight 16stone
Now down to 13stone 9lbs

Think it will slow down now but hoping to get to 13stone by the end of March.
		
Click to expand...

Decent month for me with half a stone loss so down to 13st 2lbs. Have been buying new clothes and now a 34" waist rather than 38" previously, it's getting expensive is this!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 2, 2016)

ventura said:



			Decent month for me with half a stone loss so down to 13st 2lbs. Have been buying new clothes and now a 34" waist rather than 38" previously, it's getting expensive is this!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like your doing well keep up the good work.

I went down town last week and got 2 new notches made in my golf belts as I too have gone from 38 waist to 35.
By the lack of people posting their results I don't think there are many committed people left.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 2, 2016)

ventura said:



			Decent month for me with half a stone loss so down to 13st 2lbs. Have been buying new clothes and now a 34" waist rather than 38" previously, it's getting expensive is this!
		
Click to expand...

Great month, congrats mate


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 2, 2016)

Had an awful few weeks, back on it this month.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 3, 2016)

Started March on 15st 11lbs, and finished it on 15st 11lbs. Not unhappy as I managed to get back to 16 ..3... mid month. Also up a notch on the belt, and fitting into stuff I haven't been in for a while.


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2016)

*1st Nov*

Weight - 86.2
% Body Fat - 33.1
 BMI -27.2
Neck - 15.5"
Chest - 41"
Waist - 39"
Hips - 41.5"

*1stDec*

Weight 82.0 kg
%body fat 26.4
BMI 25.8
Neck 15"
Chest 39.5"
Waist 37"
Hips 40"

*5th Jan*

Weight 83.4kg
%body fat 27.2
BMI 26.3
Neck 15"
Chest 39.5"
Waist 37"
Hips 40

*1st Feb*

Weight 82.3kg
%body fat 26.4
BMI 25.9
Neck 15
Chest 39.5
Waist 37
Hips 40

*29 Feb*
Weight 80.6 kg
%body fat 26.2
BMI 25.5
Neck 15
Chest 39
Waist 36.5
Hips 39.5

*1st Apr*
Weight 81.8 kg
% body fat 26.2
BMI 25.8
Waist 37"

From start 

Weight -5.6kg
%body fat -6.9
BMI - 1.4
Waist -2"

Reduced the number of measurements to the vital ones.

As suspected, the Easter chocolate binge took its toll and I put on 1.2 KG and half an inch around the waist........
Unfortunately, we've still got 3 Easter eggs in the house!!


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2016)

*January:*

Weight 87kg
Neck 17"
Chest 42"
Waist 43"

*February:*

Weight 83.0
Neck 16.5"
Chest 42"
Waist 41"
BMI 27.2 down from 27.3
Bone 3.0 down from 6.2
Fat 28.8 down from 35.6
Muscle 35.0 up from 28.8

*March:*

Weight 82.0
Neck 16.5"
Chest 41"
Waist 40.5"
BMI 26.7 down from 27.2
Bone 3.0 
Fat 28.2 down from 28.8
Muscle 35.4 up from 35.0
Water 51.8

*April*

Weight 81.2
Neck 16.5"
Chest 40"
Waist 39.5"
Hips 39.5"
Muscle 35.7 up from 35.4
Water 52.2
BMI 26.5 down from 26.7
Bone 3.0 
Fat 27.8 down from 28.2

*Overall to date

*Weight 87kg > 81.2 (loss 5.8kg)
Waist 43" > 39.5" (loss 3.5" off the belly :thup:)
BMI 27.3 > 26.5 (loss 0.8)
Fat 35.6 > 27.8 (loss 7.8)
Muscle 28.8 > 35.7 (up 6.7)


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2016)

In January you must have looked like a traffic cone Fishy.


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			In January you must have looked like a traffic cone Fishy.


Click to expand...

I certainly wasn't happy or comfortable, I was pushing 14 stone which is far too much for me and this loss of weight, especially off my belly is clearly noticeable.  

I feel better energy wise and the slack on my trousers is also clearly noticeable, I might need a new wardrobe at this rate, especially as the golf (exercise) will increase now and doing more work for my mates business (muscle) I hope to tone myself back to a decent fighting weight :smirk:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2016)

Once again we are approaching weigh in or measurement time and going by last months entries and the lack of progress charts we are down to the last few.

I will keep going because I have a goal and the will to succeed and hope that some others are the same.

Once again I have been to the gym 4 times a week and football training twice and also I have started to do a couple of laps with my son during his running sessions.

I am still IF so eating my first meal between 11 and 12 am and having my main meal about 5 and always have a pudding usually jelly and fruit about 6 so about a 7 hour eating window and I consume about 1600 - 1700 calories a day.

This month I am down to 13st 2lb from a starting weight of 13st 10 last month.

My whole aim is to build muscle whilst losing weight and reduce my body fat percentage.

Of course this is difficult to do and at 50 even harder to do so but im determined to do it.

I hope once again to read some inspirational results because I know how hard it is to stick in there.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 27, 2016)

After what i worked out has been 5 months off!!! With achilles tendinitis I have finally been given the green light from my physio to start running again! Managed my first short run last night and the ankle feels great! Also lost some weight somehow! will do the full weigh in next week!


----------



## ventura (May 1, 2016)

Had a bit of a month off this month, got below 13st at start of month and stayed there. 12st 13lbs today from 13st 2lbs last month and 16st originally.

Good to know I'm not putting the weight back on from not eating as healthily as I was. Will start again properly this month and try and get closer to 12st 7lbs.


----------



## Hobbit (May 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Started March on 15st 11lbs, and finished it on 15st 11lbs. Not unhappy as I managed to get back to 16 ..3... mid month. Also up a notch on the belt, and fitting into stuff I haven't been in for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Shock! For the 3rd month running I post 15. 11....


----------



## Rooter (May 3, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Nov:

11st 8lb
Neck 38cm
Chest 97cm
Waist 87cm
Hip 96cm

Apr:

11st 9lb
waist 85cm
chest 90cm
neck 37cm
		
Click to expand...

May 
11st 4lb
waist 84
chest 89
neck 36

Starting running again finally, have also knocked drinking beer on the head. Although i am now drinking cider instead! LOL


----------



## JT77 (May 3, 2016)

Rooter I have started to drink cider also, it's not too bad! 
We did pound 4 lb in work for charity and I had 7kg off so about 15lbs and took 7cm off my stomach in 12 weeks so was really pleased, all for a good cause. 
Running and gym as well as golf, I send a lot less time on my butt than I used to and feel great, sitting at 88kg, 13st12 started the year at 15,4


----------



## Three (May 3, 2016)

I've put on 3kg since  the start of the thread I think, and 7kg,ie over a stone, since January.    My knees were hurting so I finally stopped running, what with eating, drinking and partying I've piled it on. 

Anyway, just about to buy a bike, this is a great European city to go riding around, parks, river, castles, monasteries etc etc so  getting back on 2 wheels after several decades is going to be my new tool for success. 

Currently 97kg, highest ever. 
Target 85.


----------



## JT77 (May 3, 2016)

Good luck three, I have 4 kg to go, but need to up my fitness levels for tough mudder in July, hope to go lower than 84kg for the event but going to try to maintain 84kg after it.


----------



## Rooter (May 3, 2016)

JT77 said:



			Rooter I have started to drink cider also, it's not too bad![\QUOTE]

Dude, I am converted. Stowford press is my fav, but strongbow is fine! Best bargain I have found is tesco own brand cider, 5%, tastes just like strongbow, but is Â£1.99 for 4 cans! I am turning into a tramp I think.. Lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JT77 (May 3, 2016)

Ha ha ! 
Magners do a low cal one 92 cals per 330 bottle, it's really nice, have a few after golf before knocking a bottle red wine in  
Only drink once or twice a week now at most, there are quite a few micro Brewers here, the local offy sells some so I am trying a few different ones too, quite like long meadow, few different one to try yet


----------



## pokerjoke (May 28, 2016)

Another month gone by so quickly.

Weight 13.0 lb
BMI      24.9

That's a stone lost since the start.
According to the BMI machine I am now in the ideal weight category but I am aiming for another 1/2 a stone before September.


----------



## Rooter (May 28, 2016)

I have smashed it this month, will wait until the 1st to post my results!!


----------



## Paperboy (May 28, 2016)

Had a bad April with two holidays. Halfway to losing all of that. Will see how close I can get to my March weight on the 1st.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2016)

not done my measurements, but am 11st dead at the minute. zero energy for running at the minute though, think i need some more fuel!


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 3, 2016)

Rooter said:



			not done my measurements, but am 11st dead at the minute. zero energy for running at the minute though, think i need some more fuel!
		
Click to expand...

Scott I had a bad week this week running wise. Worst since I started I've put it down to working evenings and eating rubbish for two weeks.

Although I've lost 6 pounds of the 9 I put on in April.

April 16St 9lb
May 16St 3lb.

So hopefully when I start back to my normal shift again next week will get back into my routine.
Running will hopefully feel better as well!!


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2016)

I need a new wardrobe, I can't keep my trousers up.......stats to follow


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 4, 2016)

I've been a bit tardy on this thread, work getting in the way of doing the things I'd like to do, must pay the bills though.

For all that are still keen on seeing this through to H4H this year, the next weigh in that I'll do a graph for will be 1st July, so for those (like me) that have slacked a wee bit over the last couple of months there just under 4 weeks to crack on.


----------



## ventura (Jun 4, 2016)

ventura said:



			Had a bit of a month off this month, got below 13st at start of month and stayed there. 12st 13lbs today from 13st 2lbs last month and 16st originally.

Good to know I'm not putting the weight back on from not eating as healthily as I was. Will start again properly this month and try and get closer to 12st 7lbs.
		
Click to expand...

Not much movement for me this month, 12st 12lbs on last weigh in. Bought some new shorts this month with 32" waist though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			I need a new wardrobe, I can't keep my trousers up.......stats to follow 

Click to expand...

I can just about remember when I had a high sex drive that kept me trim  .


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm still confused on how to measure my waist correctly!

I've Googled it and just don't get it, the pictures and descriptions are all the same so it makes no sense to me that the measurement across my belly button or even the narrowest part of my torso is at least 2-4 inches greater than all my current 36" trousers that I own which have all become loose on me


----------



## chellie (Jul 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm still confused on how to measure my waist correctly!

I've Googled it and just don't get it, the pictures and descriptions are all the same so it makes no sense to me that the measurement across my belly button or even the narrowest part of my torso is at least 2-4 inches greater than all my current 36" trousers that I own which have all become loose on me 

Click to expand...

Likely that the trouser sizes are wrong. Sizes vary from brand to brand even though they shouldn't. Does my bloody head in.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 3, 2016)

After finishing 4 consecutive months on 15st 11lbs, a modest drop to 15:8. Unfortunately, chocolate is my continued weakness.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2016)

Lost 1/2 stone over the last few weeks by looking at what I eat much better. If only I could be @rsed to go running I'd maybe drop a bit more.


----------



## ventura (Jul 8, 2016)

Went on holiday in June and put on half a stone but have lost it all by the end of the month so still just under 13 stone.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 18, 2016)

The year is up this weekend, how's everyone done.
I'll do my measurements at the weekend, but lost over a Stone and kept it off and feeling good for it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2016)

Well done mate.

Yes still going strong and still IF and have done for the year apart from a week when on holiday.

Have lost a stone and a half and weighing in at 12 1/2 stone.

Looking to really press on next year and beyond


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 18, 2016)

A stone off for me, and finally feeling the benefit. Still need a couple more off.


----------



## Scott W (Oct 18, 2016)

Scott W said:



			Late to the party...but I just started this not seeing the thread

Few days ago after a birthday weekend in Bruges (beer chips and chocolate) I was the heaviest I've ever been in my life 16st 6.2lbs...
		
Click to expand...

Totally forgot about this thread...just back from my birthday weekend 1 year later and am delighted to say I am 14 st 13 lbs so a full 1 stone 7lbs off in a year (actually since 1st September 2016 when I was still 16 st 5lbs!)


----------



## Scott W (Oct 24, 2018)

Scott W said:



			Late to the party...but I just started this not seeing the thread

Few days ago after a birthday weekend in Bruges (beer chips and chocolate) I was the heaviest I've ever been in my life 16st 6.2lbs

I tend to yoyo, for example when I went on hols in the summer (departure date) I was 15st 1.6lbs

So far so good - I am 16st 2lbs this morning and just walked 9 holes!

For me its wine thats the killer....not so much the wine calories but wine = kettle chips or cheese!
		
Click to expand...

Just came back to the forum and was looking at old posts! ...delighted to report that when I posted this in 2015 I was starting at 230lbs and I am now 205lbs and much happier and fitter


----------

